# Glasgow Royal Ladies: Part 5



## Caz

New home ladies.


----------



## MissFruity

hey not been posting much just following ure journeys until i reach top in Nov but jus to say Congrats Desperate really positive reading knowing that we will all get our long awaited BFP eventually  xxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Still not sunk in yet feel sick with excitement lol


----------



## E11e

Hi Ladies,

Not sure if anyone remembers me, I haven't posted in a long time as we finished with IUI at GRI at the end of last summer and were waiting to get dates for IVF.  I've been keeping up with your posts though and delighted to see some good news recently (Desperate, I think your sig must have been prophetic for you, congrats!).

Hello to all the newbies out there - this place is brilliant for getting info and support from a truly lovely bunch of ladies 

We've now finally got appointment dates for IVF in mid May (although we should have reached the top of the list in Nov last year, no idea why there was such a wait for the appointment??).  Two appointments on one day, so does that sound like consents/bloods and discussing protocol on the one day?  Sounds a bit odd to me as I see that most folk have appointments a few weeks apart, but if it prevents any further delay then I'm happy.

Excited and nervous to be getting closer to treatment and just trying to prepare myself for what's to come.  With that in mind - and apologies if I'm about to lower the tone here! - I decided that since there are likely to be lots of people footering about 'down there' I would treat myself to a wee tidy up of the, ahem, 'lady garden', so booked in for a brazilian yesterday.  Hadn't had one professionally done since I got married, so I knew it was going to be sore and just lay back trying to ignore the pain until it was done.  Once it was over the therapist left the room and I got up to get dressed, only to discover that she had got a bit carried away and given me a hollywood   (for anyone who doesn't know what that is, google it!).  Apparently that's what her next client was booked in for and she got mixed up.  The upshot was she didn't charge me and thankfully I've got a while before my appointments so there should be some return to normality. Dreading when the itching starts though!  

Anyhoo, now that I've put you all off your breakfast, I'd best get back to work.

Have a great day y'all!

E11e.x


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Was wondering when we'd get moved to a new thread!

Hi E11e - welcome back!!  Laughing at your waxing story!  Sure DH will like it!!  Great that you've not got much longer to wait...

Desperate - can imagine you will be over the moon  

Jules - good luck for EC today - looking forward to hearing how you get on    

Somewhere - hope you're feeling a bit better today - sorry to hear you've been having a hard time at work  

AFM - 6dp2dt - got some twinges here and there - hoping they're a good sign but know that it could mean anything good or bad so trying to focus on other things...  OTD is next Thursday so am taking Thurs and Fri off work just in case and DH and I are going to book a last minute weekend break for the Fri and Sat night.  

Hugs to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi girls,

Was at the clinic this morning just due to brown muck wiping at toilet and got a fright, bloods got took today which was 316 and tuesdays was 162 so they have rising apparently I can bleed this yucky stuff through my pregnancy? As long as I have high blood levels they aren't too worried. Scan booked for 29th of april . Waiting on my letter still


----------



## jblox78

Desperate - that must have been worrying - sounds like your levels are good though as I have read elsewhere that they should double every couple of days as yours have...  Not long to wait til scan!

Hugs,

Jxxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Jen - yeah the nurse was satisfied on the phone and not too concerned if i get any pain that paracetamol wouldn't take away to get in touch with them. I have been really shakey today for some reason . I have phoned my own Dr and i have my first midwife appointment on the 15th of april i dont know if this will be too early or not but Dr said i should take it so they can get me on records early


----------



## orlando08

hi everyone,

desperate - oh scary moment, glad everything is ok and going as normal

jblox - hope your keeping your sanity

E11e - waahhh, you made me laugh out loud, just typical 

kimbles - I am feeling fat and emotional today, getting excited about tomorrow, hope we are ok and good to go on monday/tues 

sorry if I have missed anyone, with the change of page 

enjoy your evening


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey Ladies

Desperate .... it might have been just some old pessarie coming away? it is reassuring with your blood results.  It doesn't get any easier after BFP does it!

Jblox .... 1 week gone, 1 week to go.  That sounds like a fab idea to go away for the weekend.  I might do the same when my time comes, had never though before to do that before, but really sounds like a good plan.  I am feeling a bit better thanks.  It will be something that I will be involved in and effect me for a while but I am now doing my best to focus on myself 

Jules .... hope it went well today

Orlando, Kimbles ... good luck with your scan tomorrow

E11e ... hi and welcome back

Cardall, Wishes, Paris ... Hi

Blueegg.... not heard from you in a while, hope all is ok.

Hey you other lovely ladies

Me ... well I just popped my first metformin and nethisterone pill.  That's me officially boarded the roller coaster yet again.  Having some extra acupuncture sessions to help with my anxiety due to work related issues, and now just focussing on preparing my body and mind for the next few weeks ahead.

Have a lovely evening.

Somewhere xxxxxxx


----------



## wishes79

Hi girls great to see so many people in this thread. Desperate thats good news your levels are rising im sure brown blood is old blood so you will be fine. 

Orlando and kimbles fingers crossed for tommorow cant wait to hear how you get on

jblox not long now twinges could be implantation

hi e11e and the rest of the girls

afm have never wanted af to arrive so much in my life. She is due next wed/thur so fingers crossed they will fit me in for day 21 at the end of this month


----------



## desparate2bmummy

No it defo doesn't get easier still on the emotional roller coaster but I will take it day at a time until I get my scan etc. just kicking back just now hubby doing washing lol could get used 2 this lolol


----------



## Cruix

Hi ladies,

Congrats to all those who got their BFP's, the very best of luck to those on your 2ww, and hello to everyone else. 

We just had our consent appointment in GRI this morning. My AMH is less than 4pmol and they are proposing that I am put on a long protocal, downregulating from day 21 of previous cycle. I was wondering what protocal's other ladies were on? I know that my previous clinic (private while on NHS waiting list) had me on a short flare protocal because of my low AMH. 

I would really appreciate any feedback of your experiences. 

Thank you,
Cruix.


----------



## wishes79

Hi cruix i had amh less than four and there seems to be quite a lot of girls on this thread. My amh seemed to have risen to 6.9 at my consent appointment so still very low. I think they do long protocol with max drugs for us low amh girls its called protocol 9. They may be putting me on prot 7 as my amh is now over 6 but im going to query this. Do you know when you will start yet?


----------



## Kimbles

Hi girls

Welcome cruix.

Desperate, hope your feeling better and relaxing!

Orlando, how you feeling about tomoro? I'm nervous! Just so hope this is working! I've had quite a bit of discomfort so hoping that's a good thing.

Xx


----------



## orlando08

hi kimbles, Yip I am the same, nervous, getting kind of crampy stretchy pains if that makes sense and boobs feel tender and massive.

thanks for the good luck everyone, let's see what happens, I really hope there is more than last time, but hey quality counts    x


----------



## PixieMcG

Hello ladies. Sorry I have been quiet work is very hectic.

Jblox not long now chick.

Wishes I'm due af a week on Monday so I'm only a few days behind you woo hoo, it seems and age doesn't it?

Desperate glad to see you have your appointments now and your bloods sound positive.


----------



## Kimbles

Orlando, how did you get on love?? 

Xx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing good...

Orlando / Kimbles - how did you get on??

Hi Cruix!!  How you doing?

Somewhere - you've started!  That's great news... Am looking forward to the weekend away - couldn't bear to have a sad weekend cooped up at home if we get bad news.  Brings back bad memories of last time - we had MIL staying with us which was the worst!!!  And if it's positive we can celebrate just the two of us! 

Cardall & wishes - not long to go now!

AFM - am not really feeling anything apart from sore boobs today which could all be down to the progesterone - am trying really hard this time just to think that whatever happens happens and there is nothing we can do to change th outcome now - no matter how much symptom spotting we do!  And symptoms are so confusing with some meaning good for one person and bad for another so am just trying to ignore everything!

Hugs to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi girls how is everyone today? How are appointments going? I managed to get a good sleep last night feel a little bit more human lol only bad thing hubby stole car so can't get out lol  I'm in 2mind wither to go back to work on 8th or not give myself time what is best?


----------



## Cruix

Hi ladies,

Thank you very much for the welcome and your replies. 

Jblox - I have everything crossed for you. I am doing well thank you. It's finally starting !!

Wishes, my AMH was measured as 4 or under TWICE in Monklands (Nov 11 and Jan 12). At our consent appointment yesterday when I asked what the latest AMH value was she said 25!!! So, as you can imagine I asked her to double check but she said that she couldn't really. Eventually at the end of the appointment she took my blood again to recheck it. Because I have done two private IVF's already and have had poor responses I know that my AMH is nearer 4 than 25 unfortunately. 

Having consulted Google last night I have found that most ladied who have a low AMH are usually put on a short flare protocal which is why I am surprised that GRI are suggesting the long down regultion one for me. 

Greetings to all and I hope that your journeys are going well. 

Cruix.


----------



## orlando08

Just a quick sneaky note at work shouldnt be on, all good some good size each side, should be in Mon or tues just waiting on the call, how about you kimbles x


----------



## Kimbles

Great Orlando! I'm the same ~ good number on both sides and good sizes! I've to go back for another scan on Monday. The nurse was really pleased. I'm so relieved to know my ovaries are behaving....they usually don't! So now that I know that bits going well....onto worrying about ec!!! Always something eh?! 

Xx


----------



## Kimbles

Girls who have had EC before...... What do I need to take? I know im a bit early but Just want to be organised. Do we were a hospital gown or own pjs? 

Xx


----------



## orlando08

hi everyone,


welcome Cruix - all the ladies here are great, ask anything, we may give too much information some times, it will either make you laugh or cringe   

kimbles - welll, had to chase up the clinic no call my 330 today, so started to panic as it says they close at 4pm, had to leave various messages and at 405pm I got a call back ( was I forgotten??) I dont know, but the clinic was crazy busy this morning.

so I am in on monday have to be at nuffield for 730am!! - you will need to take slippers, dressing gown, I would take baby wipes if I were you and probably panty liners since they are gonna put in suppositories  eekkk..

had a bit of a crazy fit since chasing the clinic but calmed a bit now

catch up later girls - nephew and sis arrived xx


----------



## Kimbles

Orlando that's brilliant your in on Monday! Hope I'm not far behind you! Yea it was really busy when we were there too!! So do they give you a hosp gown then for theatre?  Thanks for heads up on suppositories! Nice! I know they say no nail polish etc...I have shellac on my toes...do you think that's ok? Or should I get it off? Hate my bare toe nails!!! Haha! 

Enjoy your night with sis and nephew...beautiful night.

Hope everyone else is good. 

Xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi cruix I too have low amh and also on long protocol, last time we got 7 eggs.

Orlando well done. Good luck.

Kimbles you wear a gown, some slippers and a dressing gown was all I needed. Not sure about the shellac though.


----------



## Kimbles

Thanks cardall

How you doing mrs xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Not too bad kimbles thank you.  Wishing my life away until next cycle.  So hard dragging myself to work everyday.


----------



## Kimbles

It is a horrible feeling wishing all the time away eh? Try concentrate on getting your mind and body ready again! Work can be so difficult too! Does your family know about your treatment? The nurse asked us that today? We are so close to our families but I just can't bring myself to tell them! 
Xx


----------



## orlando08

hi, 


kimbles - i think you should take the shelac off, if they dont want nail polish or anything on I would think that comes under that category.
hospital will give you a hospital gown to put on under your dressing gown,


only a few members of our family and a very few selection of friends know, I didnt want the added pressure and expectation of everyone else, I think we put enough pressure on ourselves to be feeling it, even if only in our heads, from other people


----------



## Kimbles

Yea Orlando, I am takin shellac off. I just don't want everyone asking me questions and worrying! Feel I'm doing that enough myself and don't want to stress others out! 
Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Kimbles yes family knew last time but not sure about telling anyone next time. It's was too difficult when it didn't work having to tell everyone x 

I had a little massage today and booked myself back in next week too.  Hope it will help me relax.


----------



## Kimbles

Massages are great! Hope they help you. 
Take care love.
Xxx


----------



## Jules13

Hi ladies sorry I've been AWOL the past few days. Hope everyone is well. Seems a few of u are due EC soon so there's a lot of exciting stuff happening just now. 

I had EC yesterday and going back tomorrow for transfer. The Nuffield is lovely, nice private room and a lovely lunch before you leave. Orlando I noticed you mentioned getting suppositories at EC? What are they for cos I never got any!? 

How the 2ww going jen, and anyone else on it? Fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow and I'll be joining you soon xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks Kimble.

Jules I didn't get them either when I had mine, I got them given to me after transfer huni don't worry. Good luck for transfer.

How's your embies doing?


----------



## Jules13

Thanks cardall. I got some to take the day after transfer but never took any in EC day, think I remember jen saying she got one put in while she was under too but I never got anything like that. 

I got seven eggs which is amazing considering I only had five follies at both scans! I was expecting only one or two tbh. I called this morning and they said one egg was immature but the other six fertilised normally which is s huge relief although I know it's not over til they're back in me.  

When are you due to start again, will it be with your next AF? X


----------



## Jules13

Sorry cardall I just noticed from your signature that it'll be may. Hope it comes around quickly for you x


----------



## PixieMcG

Jules 6 is brilliant, yeah waiting on af so that I can get booked in for prostap, the dates I have a re provisional depending on af.  I was two weeks late last month which isn't normal for me.


----------



## Jules13

Hope it comes soon then and you can get the ball rolling again. I hate the wait between cycles so fingers crossed this'll be our last and we won't need any more! X


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey Ladies

Jules .... Good luck for today, enjoy a lazy day after ET.

Orlando ... enjoy your last weekend being non pregnant.  Good luck for Monday.

Kimbles ... sounds positive, good luck with your scan on Monday, i'm sure then you'll be scheduled in for EC very soon. 

Cardall ... hope you massage help you relax, try not to get too stressed as this can play havoc with your af.  Won't be long  

Hey to you other lovelies, hope you have a good weekend.

Me ... about telling family, i find it hard to keep my mouth shut sometimes as I just want others to share our anxiety.  This time i've managed not to blurt it it out so no one knows.  I found it just such a heart ache having to tell everyone after the last times that I don't think I could bare it again this time.  Although it was nice to know others were thinking about me.  This time it is just about me and DH. 

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

p.s

Kimbles ... if its not too late and you haven't taken it off I would wait and ask the nurse about your shellac.  I had my previous treatment at the nuffield and I always have toe nail polish on and I can't remember having to take it off for EC.  although it was a while ago so I can't properly remember.  I do remember NO make up and NO perfume.  I didn't take anything as they give you wee theatre slippers and a hospital gown to use as a dressing gown, but I suppose its preference.  The theatre is literally right outside the bedrooms.

Somewhere xxxxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Morning girls... What a beautiful day again!

Jules, good luck today love.

Somewhere, yea we have kept it to ourselves just because I don't want the phone ringing constantly asking me questions and I know I wouldn't have to put a brave face on but I don't want everyone's 'pity' ~ don't know if that's the right word ~ don't want people tip toeing around me. On the other hand, it might be nice to be able to speak to them about it...... But that's what you ladies are for! I haven't taken shellac off yet. Think I probably will but I'm sure my beautician will be questioning me ~ getting it off one day and re done done 4 days later!! I think the nail polish thing must be for fumes but shellac has been on for a while so can't imagine it produces fumes now! I had it on during my laparoscopies too. 

My body feels like it is preparing itself! My ovaries feel huge and my boobs are killing me   tmi....my nipples are agony!!!! Haha

Hope everyone well and enjoying the sunshine 
Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

I hope your right jules, I'm not sure what we will do if this one doesn't work. Good luck for et. 

Somewhere thank you, got a week until af is due, it's strange how you want it to come but then don't, don't as in if it doesn't and it has happened naturally, not really expecting that but you do hope.

Kimbles it will all be worth it.


----------



## wishes79

Hi girls hope you are all enjoying the lovely weather. We havent tild anyone we are havung treatment. I tell everyone even my mum i dont want kids because i cant bear the thought of people feeling sorry for us or feeling awkward around us. In sure they suspect something though. Then i  start thinking silly things like maybe this wont work because i've lied. 

I dont know how i will get through this without telling my work as its a small office but i will need to manage. The nurse told me i should tell them but i just couldnt. I really value all the girls on here its great to talk to someone. 

Kimbles hope you get a date for ec on monday your amh is roughly the same as mine so i'll be really nosy about how many eggs and follies you have.

Jules well done hope they all fertilise
cruix thats weird about your amh i really wonder how accurate and worthwhile the figures are. There is a girl on here - blue egg that did the long prot and is now trying short so they do offer it. 
Orlando good luck for Monday
jblox, somewhere desperate hello to everyone
cardall wont be long for us now


----------



## Kimbles

Hi wishes. Everyone knows I have endometriosis and that I will need ivf but they don't know when. I'm so close to my family but just don't want them all worrying and stressing me out by asking questions and giving opinions and story's of, I know someone who did this/that and this happened ~ you know what I mean? It's different with you girls because we all feel exactly the same and know what each other is going through. I also don't want to upset people if it doesn't work. 

I've told my boss... Sort of had to because of the nature of my job! She has been wonderful and said whatever I need won't be a problem and it hasn't been so far. She is very discrete and confidential so I trust her completely. I'm planning on taking my nightshifts off as annual leave after transfer so I am not that horrible knackered feeling post nights. I told her it will be short notice and it won't be a problem. 

As for my amh wishes, it's went up to 21 after 2 years down regulation! I'm beginning to think its an unreliable tool! I thought it would drop because of the prolonged suppression. So I'm not thinking too much about it.

How is blue egg...she's quiet?!

Xxx


----------



## blue egg

*Girls im here dont worry just to scared to post anything as im terrified of this cycle totally terrified and i dont want to compare myself to others as thats wot i always do, good to see desperate got some really excellent news

Afm i has ec yesterday and after only getting two eggs first time i got 6 this time we were amazed as they didint expect us to,called this morning and 4 have fertilized so fingers crossed they make it to monday really terrified girls thats why i cant post scared if i put everything up it will go against me silly i know.
Thinking of you all sending loads of hugs to you all           *


----------



## Cruix

Hi ladies,

Thank you for the warm welcome. It is great to be able to 'chat' to ladies going through the same thing as you. I have told some of my family but again, I hate upsetting them when I have to tell them it's a BFN. 

Cardall, that's really interesting that you got 7 eggs on the long protocal. That's fantastic. I got 4 eggs on my first IVF and only two on my second , both short protocals. GRI have told us that if we don't get at least 3 eggs on our first go that they won't give us a second go. Has anybody else been told that? 

It's great to read about all the bumper crops of eggs being collected . 

Well done Blue Egg and Jules. I really hope that all goes well and you have some big fat juicey embyros witing for you.

Cruix.


----------



## wishes79

Blue egg ive missed you. thats a great result im so pleased for you i hope this is your time. Kimbles wow cant believe your amh is up so much i thought is was 6ish (not sure where i got that from lol)why did they put you on such strong drugs then? 

I was told amh never goes up and there seems to be quite a few of us on here that have had this happen.
I work with 3 male bosses so would find it too hard to tell them. I might need to invent a sickness. I havent had a sick day in 3 years so dont feel too bad. 

Hope you all have a great sat night


----------



## maristeve2013

Hi ladies, I'm new on here, me and my husband have started day 1 of hopefully a new beginning today, today is the day i had to start my metaformin tablets! we are both excited but nervous also, we need advice and tips!!!  

much appreciated 

Mari <3 x


----------



## Kimbles

Wishes, it wa 6.4 two years ago!!!! I don't believe any of them! I'm on such strong drugs because of my prolonged down reg. they thought I would need a lot to stimulate my ovaries because they been suppressed for so long. The nurses were all surprised with my progress at scan the other day. My ovaries seem to be very receptive to anything. Even during my prolonged down reg I ha follicles on them! I hope this is a good sign! I was really worried they wouldn't work! 

Welcome Mari. 
Xx


----------



## maristeve2013

thank you! xxxx


----------



## Jules13

Hi everyone,

Welcome to the new ladies, it's nice to share this time with people who understand what you're going through. Good luck maristeve with your cycle. 

Blue egg well done on your six eggs, you must be so relieved! That's the same number as I had. I originally got seven eggs collected on thurs but when I called yesterday for an embryo update they said one egg was immature and it left me with six. It's a good number for us low amh-ers. Lots of luck to you, hope they're all doing well for you. Have you to call again tomorrow for an update?

Kimbles, somewhere and everyone else who wished me good luck for ET , I think your good luck wishes worked! I went in today for transfer and was very surprised and over the moon to hear they were putting back a 4A and a 3 A/B. I wasn't expecting anything of that quality. As I said above, I had six mature eggs collected, all six fertilised normally although today the ones that weren't selected couldn't be frozen as they weren't growing fast enough (still all 2cells) but I'm more than happy with my two that are in board just now. 

Lots of luck to u blue egg, and to the other 2ww-ers. 

Xxx


----------



## Jules13

Forgot to say cruix, I got told the same thing about not being offered a second shot if I got 3 or less eggs but at my consents appt I queried this again and the nurse said not to worry as its never happened before and low egg girls still get their second shot no matter how many eggs they get. I've since asked a third nurse and she said you definitely don't get another shot so there's clearly mixed messages coming from the nurses. You'd think they all know as I'm sure there's lots of people ask about it. I wouldn't worry about it just yet. Have you been advised about DHEA? I know they're not got everyone but worked for me. They're supposed to help egg quality and quantity but I know not all nurses/doctors are convinced by them. My first cycle I had 3 eggs so I started DHEA and on my 2nd cycle I got 8 eggs and on my 3rd cycle I got 7 eggs and the quality has improved too. If this cycle doesn't work for me I'll go back on them again but hopefully it won't come to that! X


----------



## the_tempress89

hi ladies, just catching up as iv been away for a week or so, dp and i took a wee holiday to see his family to give us a bit of a rest, just got back yesterday. 

desperate huge congratulation hunny thts fantastic news!!!! 

how has everyone else been keeping? any other good stories? treatments happening? xxxx


----------



## maristeve2013

Good morning!!! 

why have i never found this site before!!!! all your stories on here are amazing! me and my husband are very excited about all this, we have waited a while to get going, ive never wanted my period to come so quick in all my life! we are on protocol 4 @ GRI, day 2 of my metaformin tablets, they have some strange side effects  but i hope it'll be worth it! our next step is to contact when my next period comes and to go in fir blood tests and an internal scan, the reason we are going through IVF is because i had to get one of my fallopian tubes clipped and there was very little blue dye been pumped through my other, my egg count is average around 28, husbands speem count is higher than average so were assuming the IVF should be a success however it is hard to think 100% positive, we have to be in both frames of mind for this, does anyone else have this problem? it would be great to chat to someone who is going through the same type of IVF as ourselves, Mari xXx  xXx


----------



## orlando08

hi everyone,

yes I am up early, think my mind has gone into overdrive, keep having to listen to my relaxation cd to be able to go to sleep and just to chill out..

Kimbles - I am so the same, feel like boobs are going to burst, nipples very tender.  Had to do nasal spray for final time yesterday, gonalf and then booster all last night, kinda feeling crampy this morning, dont remember feeling that last time?

Jules - that's great news for you, good luck xx  

Mari - Hi, welcome

Blue egg - awh we totally understand, but that is great news for you, we will all pray and keep our fingers crossed for you  x  

thanks for the good luck wishes for tomorrow,

can anyone tell me if you have a long wait before being taken at the nuffield, I need to be in for 0730 and DH has to go to work after EC


----------



## Jules13

Hi Orlando I must've missed reading that u were due EC tomorrow, your cycle seems to have went in fast although it prob hasn't for you! 

I had EC on thurs and we also had to be there for 7:30, and dh had to get to work straight after it too. I think it depends where you are on their list. We were second and I got taken just after 9am. When I came round I stayed in bed for a bit, and by the time they all came in to update me it was prob about half10. We then got some lunch and it was around half11/12ish when we left. Obviously if you're taken first u might get to leave earlier. 

Lots of luck, big positive thoughts x

Mari, I've got one blocked tube caused by an operation years ago. I had an ovarian cyst removed and it left a lot of scar tissue around my ovary/tube. Fortunately my other tube is fine but unfortunately I have low amh and this seems to be my main problem. Sounds like you've got a lot going for you so lots of luck with IVF! X


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Welcome Maristeve!  DH and I are on the 2ww of our second go at Protocol 4 IVF at GRI -  I have blocked tubes, my AMH when it was tested last year was around 26 and DH's sperm is average (althouh it greatly improved after taking lots of supplements).  I have found things to move quite quickly once you get started and not having to downreg is definitely a blessing...  If you read back my posts you'll see how quickly it moves - I ended up being on stim injections for only 7 days this time before being ready for trigger shot and EC.  I had heard that whilst taking Metformin it's best to avoid fatty / sugary foods and that helps with the side effects...

Orlando - when I had EC we went in at 730 and were taken straight to our room - there were a couple of ladies in front of us and I got taken abou 9am - we ended up leaving just after 12.  Will you have someone to look after you when you get home?  You'l probably not feel like moving around much!  Good luck!

Jules - congratulations on being PUPO!!!  Hope you're restng up and those embies are snuggling in nicely...  When is your OTD?

Wishes - I've got three male bosses who I have told about treatment and they have all been brilliant - have actually found it easier than I would with females I think...

Blue egg - brilliant news - totally understand where you're coming from - wishing you best of luck for ET tomorrow...

Kimbles - glad you're doing well and your ovaries are behaving!  All our friends and family knew about our first cycle last year and this year they know we're going to be having another cycle at some point although they don't know when.  I have told my sister and one friend and DH has told his best mate just to have someone to sound off to if necessary but have to say it has been much nicer not having to update anyone and feel that DH and I are working as a wee team without needing anyone else...

AFM am now 9dp2dt - trying hard to ignore everything as we all know symptoms can mean absolutely anything...  It has made things much easier as last time I was a nervous wreck!!  I'm planning to do a home test in the morning on Thursday before going for the blood test - can't bear to sit and wait for the phone call...

Can I ask ladies - I'm a little confused as to why I was given paracetamol suppositories after EC rather than painkillers through the line I had in my hand.  I wasn't happy about it when they told me before EC as I felt it a bit humiliating thinking of someone putting something up my bum whilst I'm out of it along with all theother indignities we already have to go through.  When I was having my lunch after EC I had to jump off the bed and run to the loo (not ideal when you are in pain) as I thought everything was going to leak out my bum (sorry TMI!!)  Also the painkillers didn't really take effect until about 40 mins after EC which again isn't ideal...  They had told me that this is what they do at the Nuffield so it's confusing m as to why none of you ladies have had the same thing!  I know it's probably the least of my worries but it just feels like the straw that broke the camel's back and it's made me really angry - I feel almost violated!!!!!!  I am thinking of saying something when I go for blood test...

Hugs,

Jen xxxx


----------



## Jules13

Aw jen I can understand why you felt like that. It's strange that they gave you them and not paracetamol. Maybe different drs do it differently? It was a woman who did mine although I can't remember her name. None of the NHS staff were there on say so it was all Nuffield staff who did my ET. I've started my cyclogest today and they're horrible. On previous cycles I got a one off injection instead do I'm new to the wee horrible bullets! Good luck for thurs, my otd I'd the following fri. Do u have any symptoms?


----------



## wanabmum

jBOX - I have always had antibiotic bum bullets after collection are you sure that it wasn't that you got?


----------



## jblox78

Hey wannabe - nope definitely not - the anaesthetist came in before EC to put the line in my hand and told us I'd have painkillers given as suppositories this time rather than through the line - the nurse confirmed it after too - when i said I hadn't had that before he said "don't worry you won't know anything about it you'll be sleeping" - which sort of weirds me out - haven't heard of the ABs given like this - so weird how they seem to do different things at EC - I would have thought that at least would be the same for everyone...

Jxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi jen - I had paracetamol supps in the nuffield after ec I didn't know anything about it until the nurse told me! You feel violated lol. 

Girls can I ask, I've been getting a lot of sharp cramps  really painful, midwife is saying this is normal any ideas?


----------



## maristeve2013

Hi Jen!!!!

im gonna have a look through your posts, did you find the injections sore? think this is what worries me the most, I'm not great with needles at the best of times, it'll all be worth it though!  

I'm trying hard to avoid fatty foods, 

were both really excited about starting this amazing journey just sceptical about what actually goes on 

Mari xxx


----------



## jblox78

Hi Desperate- am sure I have read that cramps are normal in early pregnancy but unfortunately can't comment from personal experience yet!

Mari - I found the injections OK - you can poke around and find parts of your stomach that are less tneder than others - I usually put an ice cube on the spot beforehand but if you are reading back in my posts you will see my story about freezer burn!!  Most times I couldn't feel the actual needle, sometimes it was a little stingy with the liquid going in but the feeling is away in seconds - so you have nothing to worry about!  It's definitely mind over matter...

Hugs,

Jen xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Blue egg well done huni, I know your worried but I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Cruix blue egg and I were told the same thing by gri, I got enough eggs and responded well some was given another go straight away, blue egg however had to wait for a review to be done as she got 2 first time. But as you can see blue egg for 6 this time round. 

Jules that's great news, I didn't get any info on quality but I must ask next time. Congrats on being pupo.

Orlando I was in at 730 taken at 930 was out just after lunchtime.


----------



## orlando08

hi


Jen - nope I will be on my own once DH dumps me at the house and goes to work , I will just go to bed, tho the dogs will need let out the back once or twice before DH gets home to take them a walk  

Jules - Hi, yes it feels like a long time coming, our BFN was in Sept, we took some time out over christmas then before you know it its 6months down the line. Doesnt help that there is always a bit of waiting before GRI can fit you in, but it amazes me how busy they are all the time.  I always feel its a shame that we are all sitting in the waiting room, all with more or less the same issues but no-one really chats.

Mari - sometimes the injections sting, although I didnt thing so on my first cycle of IVF, they have this time.  Its one of those necessary evil things,  you will be fine, just remember its for the greater good x

desperate - aw honey, just another thing to worry about! I am sure you are fine if the midwife thinks so. My sister who has been through IVF too, says its just working your way to another milestone and then worrying about the next one.  I think we end up being more wary of all the changes because we know it is so precious.  

I am feeling a bit better now, but hey there goes the ironing and wardrope re organising I wanted to do before tomorrow, I have spent most of the day lying in bed feeling sorry for myself, think the overload of drugs last night sent my insides crazy

Kimbles - good luck for tomorrow, hope your in for EC soon.

wannabe -  definitely never had supp/bum bullets the last time!


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

hey ladies

sorry but i need to vent ...

so i have just returned from visiting one of my closest friends and she was saying "well me and hubbie have been thinking about No3, I mean my body is just telling me that I need a baby and I'm not getting any younger" we are both 35!!!. She knows what we are going through. This friend has 2 boys who I adore and she gets pregnant really easy and would be so jealous if she turns round next month and says she is pregnant .  A bit of me is devastated that she can do it so easily and I can't.  This is just after my sister texts me to tell me she has found out the sex of her baby and do I want to know.  I was praying it wouldn't be a girl, its all boys on my side and I just didn't want her to have the first grandchild, although I would be delighted with boy or girl, and I feel thankful that it is a boy.  I feel rotten for feeling being so jealous.

Rant over, just needed to get it off my chest, will catch up with your stories after I have a very strong cup of tea ( decaf!!) 

Somewhere xxxx


----------



## orlando08

Oops I have been a clown and thrown out exact addres fo nuffield, does anyone ha ve it handy.xx


----------



## maristeve2013

ok this is day 2 of my metaformin tablets, i am experiencing a lot of dihorrea... but its more of a fatty fluid, anyone else had this problem? :/ i had it all day yesterday and tonight?


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey Ladies

Sorry about the rant earlier, just needed to vent, having only 4 hours sleep after night shift prob didn't help.  I just don't like my feelings of jealousy, and I'm probably just over sensitive!  A big slab of chocolate later just added guilt to my feelings!

Orlando ..... very best of luck for tomorrow, don't have the address handy but I'm sure you will find it on google.

Blue egg ..... sending you hugs and positive thoughts.  I know how you feel, Its hard watching others success while youare still praying and waiting for yours.  I try to find strength from success stories though, makes me think, well yeah it can work, so I too could be lucky.

Mari ..... welcome, I have just started metformin too.  I'm on protocol 2 as I have a very high AMH (42) with irregular and long cycles, so also on netheristerone for 7 days and hopefully af within 5 days of stopping.  I'm day 4 of meds.  This is my first time using metformin, the nurse told me it can cause gastric upset and the dreaded D for the first 2-3 days but if it persists longer than this then to contact them. Luckily I have been ok so far, touch wood.  So we may be cycle buddies.

Jblox ..... i had painkiller suppository after EC at nuffield, so it may be their routine thing they do.  I remember waking up in agony and asking for painkillers, thats when the nurse checked and said that I had them, they kicked in about half later I remember, and nasty coming out!!

Desperate ..... some cramp pain can be normal, it can be the pregnancy properly implanting. ( its my area of profession to be able to advise of this but don't tell everyone   ) you can take some paracetamol, it is perfectly safe, and I hope they settle down.  Agree with orlando,  we become very sensitive to every little twinge going though what we do. Can understand your scared though and it will only be time that reassures you.

Jules ..... congratulations, hope you resting up

Helloooo everyone else

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## wanabmum

Good Luck Blue egg for tomorrow.x


----------



## Kimbles

Good luck tomorrow blue egg and Orlando!!! Ill be think of you both.

Mari, hope your feeling better.

Desperate, I agree with somewhere....can be normal. It's crazy they way we scrutinise every twinge! 

Somewhere...sounds like me and you are in similar/same professions!   hope your feeling better. I know what you mean with the jealousy thing! It's a horrible emotion but completely normal I think. I'm the same sometimes with people in my family. My cousin recently had a baby and she's lovely but I'm fed up hearing about it! 

Hope everyone is good.

I've just finished work. Very tired and achy today...I'm not complaining! 
Xx


----------



## maristeve2013

somewhere over the rainbow - i hope to be feeling better asap, its all definately worth it though! is this your first time with IVF? im a little excited but reserved.... its good too vent though and this site seems great!

kimbles - thank you, i hope it passes and its just a small side effect  

good night all, until tomorrow  x


----------



## MissFruity

Hi lovely ladies  ...looking for a bit of advice, currently on waiting list for ICSI at GRI due to reach top list Nov-Dec this year....got a letter from GRI today saying of i transfered to ERI (edinburgh) then it will reduce how long i need to wait for treatment!! felt sick wen i read it! did anyone else get a letter like this while waiting on treatment? i have to let them knw asap wot i would like to do my mind is going into overdrive! xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hello ladies I am new to ff . 

also on the waiting list for gri . Had a letter in with 2 appointments for the end of April on the same day for hubby and me . was referred from monk lands last June .can anyone tell me what happens at your 1st appt and how long you have to wait from that for treatment ? We are north Lanarkshire and require icsi .

Miss fruity ,dont like the sound of that . How easy is Edinburgh for you to get to ?


----------



## Kimbles

Miss fruity!!! I think that's great! I know it's not ideal if you are nearer glasgow but anything to get started sooner, I think! I know it is quite daunting when someone says you could be starting sooner when you've tried so hard to get your mind ready for nov! What are you thinking?? 

I went for another scan this morning. Still all looking good and more follicles, some just need to mature a bit more. Looks like ec will be wed/Thursday! I've been given my booster and just waiting for a call this afternoon to tell me when to take it! This being stuck in limbo with no def plans is driving me mad! Sort of reservedly excited though! 

Hope everyone well
Xxx


----------



## jblox78

Hey MissFruity,

That sounds like great news - you could check out the HFEA website to check success rates at ERI to compare to GRI - that might help you make your decision...

Welcome MrsrGlasgow!

Kimbles - great you'll be taking trigger soon - getting exciting now!!

Jen xxx


----------



## MissFruity

i think its great too Kimbles i dnt care how far i need to go if it means gettin treatment quicker! i just feel as if i dont want to get my hopes up tho sick of getting a bit excited then being let down! going to try and find out how long their waiting list is etc but hopefully me and dh have finally got sum luck heading our way  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

thanks jblox defo going to do some research today then make a decision!  xxx


----------



## Kimbles

Absolutely! Edinburgh not a million miles away! Check out ERI success rates too. I'm really please for you. Hope it's quick from now on....anything before November would be amazing! 
Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks very much  found out waiting list in tht area 18months which wud be July! going to.fne GRI with some questions but hopefully im due some luck   xxx


----------



## Kimbles

That's fab miss fruity! You'll be crossing to the ERI treads....you'll need to keep us posted! I'm really happy for you. July is not far away at all! Much better than nov! Hope you get your questions answered quickly! 
Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

ohh im scared to sign the letter lol nothing good ever happens to me! do you have GRI phone number so I can hound them with some questions before sending the letter back? want to be 100% before I agree  thanks again Kimbles  xxx


----------



## Kimbles

Yea love, it 211 0505. Good luck!! 
Xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey Ladies

Welcome Mrs Glasgow..... at first appointment you and DH get some bloods taken and also HVS ( high vaginal swab), procedure very like having a smear.  You will get your consent forms away to fill in also.  For me it was a very quick appointment, seemed rushed almost.  Then its at your next appointment that they will go though your consent forms making sure they are filled in and signed, you will discuss your protocol/treatment and get a rough idea on when you will start, all depends on where you are in your cycle and when they can fit. Good luck.

Kimbles ..... that's great news, oooh exciting times.

Miss fruity ..... good luck with your decision, less time on waiting lists the better, it will be a pain having to travel back and forth to Edin, but if you can manage it then go for it. 

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Girls, quick question... How many days abstinence is best for dh before ec Xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Kimbles ... If i remember rightly its 3?? but no longer than 7.


----------



## Kimbles

Thanks love. Nurse phoned...I've to go for another scan on wed and likely ec on Friday! Feel like it keeps getting pushed back, but want the max number of follicles so another day of stims then booster on wed. The have reduced tomorows dose of stim because my e2 is high. 

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey kimbles fnd GRI and they sed if i transfer to ERI we will be starting treatment this summer!! cant believe it finally a bit of luck! only thing im sure ERI BMI is 30 and mines 32 so got a wee stone to lose in next few months i hope i can do it  cant believe it!xxx


----------



## Kimbles

Of course you can do it! This is the best motivation you can get! Get walking!! Great news for you! 
Xx


----------



## orlando08

Hi everyone,

And a warm welcome to Mrs Glasgow  

Kimbles Awh thats a shame but keep your chin up it will be here before you know it x  

Miss fruity Oh how exciting 

Somewhere , hope your feeling better today x we all need to blow of steam some time 

Me , well 9 eggs, 8 are good for fertilization , so to call tomorrow and see what happened overnight and will be either wed or thur for et, they have put me on icsi since I only had one little survivor last time on IVF...nuffield is lovely felt like we were going to hotel room , I could get used to that.... tho any hotel I have been to do not offer bum bullets !! I would have preferred wine  .


----------



## maristeve2013

these metaformin are having some weird effects on me i have lost my appetite now, and feel tired :/ this is day 3... should i give them a few more days to get into my system? 

i love this site!!! so much onformation! thanks  xxx


----------



## Jules13

Orlando that's brill news! We'll be pupo buddies! X


----------



## Jules13

Also blue egg how did you get on at ET today? 

Mari, can't help you cos I was on northisterone and gonalF but I'd stick with it for now. How long do you need to take it? I'm sure it'll be all worth it ;-) x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Mari ..... sounds like you are getting the full bag of side effects.  As long as the D has stopped I think you should be ok.  I'm day 5 today with them, only had a little bit of lost appetite, but its back with a vengeance now.  If your worried call the hosp but I'm sure it will be fine.

Orlando ..... thats fantastic, lets hope they are doing what they are supposed to be doing overnight.

Somewhere xxxx


----------



## orlando08

Jules - oohh, what is your OTD, I think mine is going to be 22apr
God I forgot how swollen you feel after EC

maristeve - I agree, the site is great, you can pop in and out of other threads, there is something for everyone and the girls here are fab. Afraid I cant give you any advise either I have just been on gonalf. That is bad enough, dont hesitate to call the GRI for advise, no question is ever silly and they would rather put your mind at rest than have you worry unnecessarily.

Blue Egg, Hope your ok  

miss fruity - you *can* lose the extra weight, this is the motivation you need.. have you tried myfitnesspal app to help watch your calories?
I found it a great help, tho it took a couple of weeks to stop feeling like I was starving myself, and you can add your excerise in to monitor that too

awwh my little DH just called to see if I wanted ice cream to make me feel better , if only that would take the discomfort away


----------



## MissFruity

Yeah i have tht app Orlando so from 2moro i will b using it religiously and no alcohol either  PMA needed i WILL do this  thanks ladies hope use r all well xxx


----------



## maristeve2013

Jules- im not sure for how long but it may be until 3/4's of the way through the whole treatment, i dont mind so much the loss of appetite could be doing with loosing a fee lbs  its the D thats bothering me the most! lol xxx

Somewhere over the rainbow- i think i'll give it a few more days and see how i get on thanks  x

Orlando08- thank you advice on here is always useful to me!! xxxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Mari ... i think if your D continues any longer than 2 days you should call the hosp, nurse said to me that by then symptoms should have stopped.  You are on metformin right up to the day before EC

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## Jules13

Orlando my OTD is the 19th so just a couple of days in front of you. Blue egg will be around the Sae time. Good luck for transfer x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies it's so interesting to find somewhere were everyone is going through the same / similar treatment .

Good luck to all you ladies going through treatment at the minute / about to start treatment . It can be a nerve wracking time! 

Miss fruity apologies meant to say that was great news! Anything to reduce your waiting time .

Orlando08 excellent news about ec . Hope your feeling a bit better tonight . 

Can I ask another question ? We have just went through icsi at gcrm (1st attempt ). ( while waiting on hearing bak from the nhs)  Have any of you done this if so did you tell gri.  I had et today so am now officially in my 2ww. But typical my letter arrived from gri saying my appt was this month . I have phoned and changed and got one 2 weeks later but it's 2 weeks after my test date . Not sure what the correct terminology is !

I have no idea what my BMI is at the minute . Does it need to be under a certain amount at gri ?


----------



## Jules13

Mrsrglasgow Hiya, I did the same as you with GCRM while I was on the NHS waiting list. We had two cycles there before our name got to the top of the list. I called GRI before starting with GCRM as I know in some areas they remove your name from the NHS list or put it to the end again if you go private. Fortunately GRI confirmed it would be fine to have private treatment while waiting. We also got GCRM to copy all our records which we handed over on our first visit to GRI. This saved having to go through numerous tests again and helped them with deciding what protocol to use as I'd had flare protocol with GCRM and responded well on it do they kept me on it. I had ET on sat so we're only days apart with our 2ww. Hopefully it all goes well for you and u won't need your GRI appt! Good luck! X


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks MrsGlasgow  as long as ure BMI is under 35 ul be fine at GRI  xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Jules13 thanks so much for the info .i think I did ask if it was okay and was told yes but just with it being so close to our 1st attempt wasn't sure if my hormones will still be all over the place . Gri appt s 2 weeks after test day .

Miss fruity thanks , hopefully it is though feel like I've out a lot on last few weeks . 

decided last sept to give it a go at gcrm but didn't go according to plan (with my hubby) so hence was march before we finally got started . He did 3 months not smoking / drinking / eating healthily and we were delighted when we got some sperm to freeze!

Oh good idea if things don't work out this cycle ill ask gcrm for copies of everything . Not sure what protocol I was on started with norethistertone , then gonal f and ovitrelle if that means anything . If I need to go through it again would like he same as I responded well i think (got 19 mature eggs and they seemed really pleased).Also didn't have any side effects or mood swings .

Good luck 2 u 2. I'm guessing this is the hard bit waiting.


----------



## Jules13

Mrsrglasgow, i had exactly samd drugs as you, did u have prostap too? Reason I ask is that after my second cycle with GCRM it took ten weeks for my period to return. I called marco and he said it was because if prostap. Fortunately for me it came days before my appt with GRI which enabled me to start with them straight away. If this happens to you then ask about getting drugs to bring on AF so u can get started straight away, don't wait like I did, prostap is a horrible drug for messing up your cycle ! 

But as I said before you'll hopefully not need to worry about any of that and there's a lovely bfp coming your way!


----------



## Kimbles

Morning girls,
Quick question.... How is otd worked out? Xx


----------



## Jules13

I think it's normally fourteen days from ovulation or from EC x


----------



## Jules13

Although im just thinking, this time they've worked mine out 15 days after EC and previously I've had 12 days but normally it's 14 days. This is right girls, right? Lol x


----------



## Kimbles

Thanks jules. I don't know why, but 15 days from booster rang a bell with me?? My hubby has to go away for couple of nights and if it is 2 weeks from ec that will be the day he goes! X


----------



## Jules13

Aw naw! Hope you have someone with you. I got EC on the 4th and my otd is 19th so for me it was from EC. Hope that helps x


----------



## orlando08

hi everyone,

my OTD has been worked out as 2 weeks from today too, so 15 days from EC.

well all good here, 7 eggs fertilized, so I am back on thurs, I am delighted   
1st cycle on ivf only 1 was fertilized


----------



## Kimbles

Orlando!!! That's amazing! Well done mrs! Very please for you. 
Xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Orlando .... That's brill.  Get your tummy nice and warmed up ready for them.

Somewhere xxxx


----------



## Kimbles

How is everyone girls?

I'm feeling quite panicky and stressed today! Very emotional too! I have been in really good spirits and quite calm up until now! I am desperate to know that my follicles are maturing and there's a good number in there. Scan is first thing tomorrow morning then hopefully we'll be told for definite when EC will be. It apparently looks like Friday but all this not knowing is driving me mad! 

What did you all do re work after ET? I think I'll be better at work rather than sitting at home? I don't know though.....see I'm panicking about things like this and haven't even had retrieval yet! 

Xxx


----------



## orlando08

Kimbles, you poor soul, Fingers crossed for tomorrow, after et the last time I had the day off I was still bloatedand sore after ec, I have been off today and think I will be off tomorrow and thurs too. I feel its really knackering for your body, had a couple of naps again today as rubbish sleep last night, I normally sleep on back or side but tummy too sore for that just now.


----------



## Kimbles

Thanks Orlando. I think taking time off the first week is a good idea....just to let things settle! I'm so pleased everything going well for you. Keep taking it easy and get ready to keep your little embies cosy.

We have just been for a walk to calm down...poor puppy must think I'm going mad! Roll on tomorrow morning. 

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

good luck 2moro Kimbles will be thinking of u!xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well.

Kimbles .... good luck for tomorrow and that you will get date for EC.  with all the excitement running around you mind I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.  Oh and I just made sure I had at least 2 days off after ET, but that was with FET.  This time I'm hoping for a fresh ET after EC so will prob try to have at least 1 full week off from EC.  Think you just have to go on how you feel really.  

Jblox .... how you doing, hope its all good with you as its not long til OTD.  sending you lots of  

Me, well i'm all wrapped up in my snuggie with some hot choccy and about to catch up on greys anatomy before having a snore free sleep as DH is night shift.

Hugs to you all

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Omg ladies 5 pages to catch up on and i only missed a day.

Bluegg you okay?

Somewhere we all need to rant please don't feel bad for feeling a little jealous it's only natural given what you have gne through. 

Orlando well done with you're 7 fertilised eggs, that's fab numbers.

Maristeve hope your feeling better now.

Miss fruity you can do it.  

Mrsglasgow welcome, you will find loads of support on here. 

Kimbles I went back to work on the Monday after et which was the Thursday afternoon.  I worked from home on the Friday. You do what you feel comfortable with.

Jules and jblox how are you both doing ?


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies

Sorry but this is a me post - started bleeding last night so POAS this morning - BFN again I'm afraid - feeling a bit numb and a bit lost as to what to do next...

Hugs,

Jen xxx


----------



## Jules13

Aw jen, so so sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you feel and I'm sure most of us on the thread know too. It's so hard to keep positive when things like this happen, i just wish there was something I can say to make you feel better. Big hugs for you. 

     xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Jen ..... I am so so sorry, I know how heartbroken you must feel.  I hope you and DH can find the strength to get through this.  Be kind to yourself.

  

Somewhere xxxxxx


----------



## orlando08

Awh Jen, I am so sorry x


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Jen - Sorry to hear that about bfn, u never know until you get your bloods done keep your chin up until then x


----------



## Kimbles

Hugs Jen. Try keep some hope until your bloods. Take care love
Xx


----------



## wishes79

Jen im so sorry for you i cant imagine what you are feeling. There is still some hope until the bloods are done. 

Take care x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi Ladies

Jen ..... Thinking of you. Take care of yourself.  

Kimbles ..... How did you get on with your scan today?

Orlando ..... Good luck tomorrow, hope it goes nice and easy

Maristeve ..... How are you feeling now, side effects should def have subsided.

Hugs to all

me ..... popped my last norethisterone today so hoping my af shows up in the next 5 days.  Had acupuncture sesh yesterday to help bring it on, so fingers crossed.

Somewhere xxxxxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Hi somewhere

Scan was good.... Took my booster at 8pm tonight and EC booked for Friday! Quite nervous! 

Hope you enjoyed your acu sesh and your af comes soon.

Good luck tomorrow Orlando.

Xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Jen I am so sorry to hear about your bfn.  Take time to process everything it such a shock and you must be feeling really down at the moment.


----------



## Jules13

Good luck for tomorrow Orlando. A d good luck for Friday kimbles x


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies,

Thanks for all your kind words...

I am feeling a lot brighter today after a good sleep last night - yesterday really was awful...  Went in for blood test this morning to confirm and expect a call this afternoon although we obviously know the result - AF is here in full force!

Our two NHS goes are now over so we are going to wait for our review appointment which should be in a few weeks time and we will then assess to work out our best options going forward.  We could go to GCRM which is the best clinic close by or could venture to Serum in Athens where I've already had some tests done or we might consider the Lister / ARGC in London if we can get enough money together...  Choices choices...  

But for the time being we're going to try and forget all about treatment decisions and enjoy our weekend away in Mull of Kintyre - we also have holiday in Cornwall in May and a few weekend breaks planned throughout the summer to keep us busy...

Kimbles - good luck for EC tomorrow - hope you're enjoying your drug free day!

Orlando - brilliant news on your 7 embies - hope ET goes well today...

Jules - hope you're surviving the 2ww...

Hugs to everyone else...

Jen xxxx


----------



## orlando08

hi everyone,

jen - good to hear youve got some things planned to keep you busy and possible alternatives, definitely great that you could go abroad if need be x

kimbles - great news! good luck for tomorrow

today went good, 2 embies snuggling as we speak and 2 in the freezer - what a great result so far compared to last time!  thanks for all the good wishes, now the hard wait, time to go


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

Jen ..... good to hear that your are feeling strong enough now to think of the future and you seem to have a lot of options which is great.  Hope you are able to enjoy your weekend away.

Kimbles ..... good luck for tomorrow.

Orlando .....  great news for you.  Rest up and keep your tummy and feet nice and cosy.

Hope everyone else is good.

Somehwere xxxxx


----------



## wishes79

Hi Girls 

Jen i'm glad you are feeling better and have lots of things planned over the next few months. It's good that you have options available for another go and i'm sure your time will come.

Orlando i'm so excited for you that is an amazing result. Can i ask how you managed to get 2 embies back they told me it would only be 1 if there were any to freeze?

Kimbles good luck for tommorrow i'll be thinking about you. 

Blue egg hope you are doing ok?

Cardall how are you AF has started for me today although it was quite late in the day and very light however i still called gri and they said its fine so i'm officially booked for prostap on 1st May. I thought day 1 was the first full day of AF but im sure a day either way won't matter. I don't ovulate till day 16/17 anyway then AF comes 10/11 days later so i'm already a bit weird. When is you AF due we will be so close?

Scan booked for 16th May which means i will only down reg for 16 days is that not quite short?

Can I ask what side effects to expect i'm planning on working all through this apart from a week off for ec and et so need to be prepared. Also do you just get jab on day 21 or will i have more drugs to take. How long after jab should af start?

Sorry for all the questions but it seems so real now I have actual concrete dates and you girls are the only people i can talk to.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and welcome to maristeve and Mrs Glasgow.


----------



## orlando08

hi,

wishes - well to be honest, we didnt pick 2 to be put back this time, it was already on the file?? maybe I should have queried but I was happy with that, I think you can ask them to change it to 2.  Thats good that you are on your way now, prostap side effect really do vary, you can have hot flushes, headaches, night sweats, you should be fine. having a week of for EC/ET is a good idea, I think I underestimated how much it takes out your body.  My AF started about a week after prostap  


somewhere - thanks, I am all wrapped up and getting hungry watching masterchef.  My friend has kindly given me her parking space at work for tomorrow so I dont need to walk too far. I am also working saturday, fingers crossed it should be quiet both days


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes 

af is due this weekend so only a few days apart, at least we have each other going through at the same time.

We were told that if you we're under 35 then it's one embryo and if your over then two.  We were also told that if they weren't top grade embryos and you were under 35 they would consider two.

I think it really depends on the day and who the embryologist is.

My downreg last time was only 17 days so don't worry, my af also came a week after prostap.


----------



## jblox78

Hi Ladies,

Cruix - your inbox is full.....

When we went for our first appointments we signed a form saying we accepted the risks of putting two embryos back and we had two put back both attempts...  Our embies were top grade but we still had two put back...

Heading off for the weekend when I finish work at 2 - hope you are all well...

Hugs,

Jen xxx


----------



## Kimbles

Hi girls

Just a quick post... Thanks for all your good wishes! Just home from ec.....got 15 eggs!!! So shocked! Embryologist says 10 look good for fertilising and she will phone me in the morning! I'm really please.

Hope your all well, ill catch up later. 
Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Awww thts great Kimbles!! happy for u  xxx


----------



## orlando08

well done Kimbles!!


----------



## Kimbles

Thanks girls. 

Orlando, how are you doing? Are you on the pessaries now? Did you start them the morning of transfer of that night? 
Xx


----------



## wishes79

Kimbles that is an amazing result well done. Hope they all fertilise. You must be so relieved. How was the whole ec process im scared of the sedation. Are you in pain?


----------



## Kimbles

Thanks wishes. I burst out crying when the doc told me how many she got then again when embryologist told me 10 are good! Very relieved but as usual now worrying about next step. 

The sedation is fine....I'm petrified of anaesthetics but it no bother. You get taken to a room to see anaesthetist and he puts a cannula in your hand and takes a short history. Then you go through to the little theatre room, sit on a chair similar to scan chairs, legs in stirrups and you get some medicine into cannula and feel light headed very quickly, an oxygen mask goes on you face and that's all I remember!! Next I remember them helping me over to a soft bed then waking up going into my room. You don't feel drowsy for long either. There was some bleeding from the needle site down below so take some panty liners.

I have a bit of pain mostly when I'm moving, haven't took pain killers...hot water bottles helping. Just gonna go for a nice bath and back to couch. Being very well looked after by my hubby.

Xx


----------



## Jules13

Great news kimbles  

Hope you have some lovely embies for tomorrow! Look forward to hearing your news in the morning! 

Hope everyone's well. Jen I hope you have a lovely weekend and take time for yourself  

Xx


----------



## orlando08

hi Kimbles, 

I started pesseries the morning of ET, messy things! having some hot flushes and still a bit of discomfort going to the loo, just wit the pressure of pushing down I think.  My tummy feels HUGE today and yesterday, got on my fat jeans    

Wishes - this time around the sedation was amazing, I felt everything thing 1st time and told anaesthistist and he said not to worry as he can give a bit more, so I was the same as kimbles, needle in hand having a chat, then out and woke in room - brilliant, now I know why people pay to go private 

I am so annoyed with DH today, he sat and had some wine last night and I was just sitting there wanting to punch him in the face.  That sounds terrible doesnt it, then he snored all last night, since I had to come to work today, I have left him a note saying to make up the front room bed if he is thinking of having some tonight, I need my sleep and are stressed enough... why would he mess with a hormonal woman


----------



## Kimbles

Girls....I have 6 embryos!!!! Amazing! I can't believe it! Please please divide well!! I've to phone on Monday morning to find out how they doing but embryologist said the look exactly as they should just now. So in Monday afternoon if all well over weekend. 

Orlando... I've been bleeding a little since the collection...did you? How long for? I feel a little swollen and bit tender but hit water bottle helping and it's not stopping me doing anything. Phone the unit if you concerned.

Xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hello Ladies

For those of you who have been through a cycle with GRI how long did it take for your letter to come through following your treatment.  I've just been through one cycle which ended in a chem preg 2 weeks ago and am waiting for a follow up appt with the consultants but so far I haven't heard from them.  Obviously I'm keen to get going again but the wait is killing me.  I feel like all I've done for months is wait for one thing or another.  Anyway any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Good luck to all those in the 2ww

xx


----------



## Jules13

Kimbles that's great news! Same as me, I had six fertilise too and now I'm on my 2ww with two of them on board! Good luck for Monday. Do they update u tomorrow or have u just to wait til Monday? 

Twinkle toes sorry but I'm just on my first cycle so can't help but I wanted to say sorry for your chemical preg. I've lost a bfp at 6weeks so I know how eager you must be to get started again, I remember what I was like. Hope you get news soon, or maybe give them a wee call and see how long you're likely to wait. 

Xx


----------



## Kimbles

Thanks jules. I just have to wait til Monday.... I'd love to know how they're doing tomorrow but just need to wait til 11am Monday! It's so strange to think there are little things in that lab that's part of me and hubby! I'm quite emotional about it all today, but in a good way! Did you bleed after EC? How long for. I'm really just spotting now....so think its stopping. How are you doing on your 2ww? How many days in are you? How you doing?

Twinkle toes, I hope your not waiting long. I think maybe give them a phone too. 

Xx


----------



## Jules13

Hope the weekend passes quickly for you! I know it's common to bleed after EC but its never happened to me in any of my cycles , not even light spotting so can't help you with that. 

I got ET last sat and otd is this Friday so I'm halfway there. I have no symptoms at all except my face keeps going bright red but I'm not even sure if that's even a symptom or if its just my stupid face! When I had my bfp last year I had really sore boobs and lots of heart palpitations during my 2ww but nothing like they yet. It drives you mad and u wish your life away for the result but all we can do is be patient !

Good luck for mon x


----------



## Kimbles

We completely wish our lives away! Good luck for the rest of your week and fingers crossed for you.
Xx


----------



## Jules13

Thank you and you too x


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Thanks Jules and Kimbles, I think I'll take your advice and give them a call on Monday to see whats going on.
Enjoy your weekend Ladies xx


----------



## wishes79

Hi girls kimbles that is great news lots of little embies well done.
Jules the 2ww seems to go so slowly i bet. I imagine i would be torn between wanting otd to come quickly and being scared of the outcome. Good luck for friday. 

Im just wishing away the next few weeks so i can get started. 

Just sat and bubbled at britains got talent not like me at all i think nerves are getting to me but that shadow group was amazing and the girl at the end wow.

Hi to everyone else cardall any sign of af? 

Blue egg thinking of you.


----------



## orlando08

hi everyone,

jules - I am so the same, I think I had a red face most of yesterday and boobs still a bit tender.  It is too hard to tell if its good news or just pesserie side effects.  I need to wait till a week on Tues and it is killing me. after my hormonal rant yesterday I feel better, DH and I had a good chat last night and I had a good cry, think I have been trying to put on a brave face but really I am so scared.

Kimbles - I had a bit of spotting for a couple of days, so I think your fine as long as its not a stream 

twinkle toes - Hi, totally give them a phone, the staff will be happy to let you know whats happening


----------



## Kimbles

Glad your felling better Orlando.

Xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey Ladies

Its definitely a life wishing away experience this IVF malarchy.  I've spent the last 5 or 6 years wishing my life away and the years have just passed so quickly I can hardly believe it but its what i've needed to do.  And here I am again praying for my AF to hurry up and come!!!!!!

Kimbles ..... wow that's great news.  Just keep thinking of your little embies swimming around in that pertri dish and they will know you are close .  Good luck for tomorrow.

Orlando ..... how are you feeling today, is your tummy still really swollen, if it is then maybe you should call clinic and let them know.  I know its common to feel a little bloated after EC but it shouldn't get any worse than that, a little bloating, if it hasn't settled or getting worse I would give them a call.  Its an emotional rolercoaster Orlando, its important not to let it build up.  Glad you are feeling a bit better emotionally, i'm sure your DH wasn't thinking, he's a man they kinda tend do that now and again  

Jules ..... it feel like an eternity doesn't it the 2ww.  Try to find things to do to occupy your mind, even just reading a mag distracts you enough even if it is just a couple of hours, its a couple of hours spent not watching the clock.

Twinkle toes ..... welcome, sorry I can't help you with referral times, this is my first cycle at GRI, but I think its just down to where you are in your cycle how quickly they can fit you in, so i shouldn't imagine it would be any longer than a couple of months, seems like an age I know when you just went to get on with things, but its NHS and unfortunately waiting lists rule!!! but def give them a call tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is enjoying/has enjoyed their weekend, after 3 might shifts I'm now just waiting til 9pm till i can go back to bed!!



Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Any one on protocol no 2 ?


----------



## blue egg

*Ladies just wee quickie thanks so much for thinking about me and dh feeling sick as a dog just the progesterone scared out my wits still feel crampy,getting test sent out as they are moving to maternity this week. hope everyone is well love to you all xx*


----------



## orlando08

somewhere - thanks, I do feel a bit better today, not so much pressure when trying to pee, see what a good nights sleeps can do  
gosh you must be knackered!

blue egg - good to hear from you, I believe we all have our fingers crossed for you  

kimbles - can you remember how long we need to do pesseries for?

today has just flown by, cant believe its back to work tomorrow


----------



## Kimbles

Orlando....I think it's 12 days. How are you? 

Blue egg... Good to hear from you. Are they sending a preg test out?? 

Xx


----------



## wishes79

Blue egg so glad you are doing ok. You were the first person i spoke to on this forum and i really want this to be your turn.

Kimbles good luck for tommorow. 
Orlando glad you feel better now
jules not long for you now hope its good news
twinkletoes hope you get some answers tommorow try not to call at lunchtime i could never get through


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes still no af. Don't feel like its near either just typical.


----------



## orlando08

Good luck kimbles x


----------



## Kimbles

Thanks Orlando....I'm desperate to phone lab to see how embryos getting on! Roll on 11am! I'm nervous! What did you do after transfer? Take it easy i suppose?? 

How are you? 

Xx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies,

Had nice weekend away with DH in Kintyre - just what we needed - still can't believe this has happened though...  Keep trying to remind myself that there are ladies who've had it a lot worse than me but it is still so hard...

Kimbles - good luck for today!  After transfer I just had a day on the couch - you don't have to lie still all day but it's nice to relax!!  No baths / hot water bottles etc. once embies are back...

Orlando / Jules / Blue Egg - hope you're holding up OK and the 2ww isn't geting to you too badly - looking forward to hearing your results...  

Wishes / cardall and somewhere - I know what you mean about wishing your life away - you'll be in the midst of everything before you know it!

Twinkle toes - did you call GRI?  Am waiting for a letter too - think last time we had to wait quite a few weeks before our review appointment...

AFM - we are going to wait for our review and then work out what to do next...  Still feels so surreal...

Hugs,

Jen xxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Oh gd luck Kimbles hope ure eggs have fertilised nicely for u  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Meant to say divided well instead of fertilised silly me xxx


----------



## Kimbles

Embryologist said there are 2 'nicer than others' and 2 more still dividing that they will look at again when I'm in. Doesn't look like there's any for freezing an they recommend the 2 going back in. 'Nicer than others'.....what does that mean She didn't tell me the grade and I forgot to ask because I wanted off the phone to cry!! Don't know what to think?! I know I'm lucky to have anything going back but I'm worried they aren't good quality! 

Xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Ladies,

With upcoming prescreening appointment I was wondering if DP will be asked for a sperm sample or not?

He had it tested at Monklands when we were attending there but that was about 2 yrs ago that was done. Will they want to re-test this before treatment? Thought it may be done at prescreening when I get AMH etc done but can't see anything about it in information letter.

Thanks


----------



## wishes79

Kimbles dont worry she probably means you have 2 good ones that look better than the rest but she wants to wait and see how the others are doing before picking. You will be fine. 
Good luck x


----------



## orlando08

Kimbles + you will be fine !!  They say they don't need to be perfect to go back, as long as they are coming along , which yours definitely are xx are you in tomorrow?


----------



## Kimbles

Well girls... I have 2 little embryos hopefully getting comfy! They are 7/8 an 6/8 so good quality! Feel like I need to be upside down for the next 2 weeks!!! 

Thanks for your support ladies.... I'd have been lost without this page 

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Great news Kimbles  fingers crossed for u! .....i had my first weigh in today and lost 5lbs!! so happy im dping it only 16lbs to go then i will be ok for Edinburgh BMI range woohoo xxx


----------



## Kimbles

Well done miss fruity!! Your doing so well! 

Xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

Jblox ..... glad you had a nice weekend.  It will take time to get over events.  Take care of yourself.

Kimbles ...... yeah, that's great news, congratulations on being pupo.  "upside down for 2 weeks" ha ha I like it.  Keep your feet and tummy lovely and cosy.

Cardall ..... I am waiting on my af too, its sooooo frustrating, i need to listen to my own advice - keep calm and carry on!!!!

miss fruity ....  well done, keep up the good work.

Hello to you other lovely ladies.

Had my weekly acupuncture sesh today, this one was to help bring on my af so fingers crossed it happens this week, otherwise I am back on pills.

Enjoy the rest of the evening

Somewhere xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Girls..... What have yous done/ not done during 2ww? Anything I should be eating etc? Xx


----------



## orlando08

yeah Kimbles great news and welcome to the pupo club, lets hope the 2ww doesnt drive us all mad

just had a call from hospital, they are sending a test for me to do next week instead of going in for appointment, to reduce their work while they move, poor souls will be rushed off their feet

miss fruity - great news, well done

cardall/somewhere - typical it never shows its ugly head when wanted


----------



## Kimbles

Thanks Orlando. Yea I got a test home with me today! Are you doing/eating anything different?? They will be very busy! Do you think doing it 1 day early will make a difference? My hubby has to go away for 2 nights the day before our otd.... Thought we could maybe do it the day he goes??

Cardall and somewhere....hope it's not long for you? 

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks ladies good luck to everyone on their 2ww will be checking in to see how use are getting on    xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Good evening ladies. 


After years of waiting for my IVF journey to begin it all officially started today.  I am on protocol 3. So had my norethisterone tablets to induce af.  I'm on cd3 and took my first 150 menopur injection today.  Scan showed typical poly cystic ovaries.  With my womb lining being 3.4.  So daily injections and from Wednesday twice daily injections.  - my certrizine at night.  They have booked me in for another blood and scan appointment next Monday which should be fun with the move to the mat unit happening.  They think all going well EC at the Nuffield on Wednesday.  But with iui my body never played ball and had to be coaxed into submission.  Lol.  But they say they still start on the lower dose.  

I don't think I'm feeling any side effects so far.  - what are they? I seem to be warm all the time but don't know if that's just me or the drugs helping.  

This is my first cycle of ivf so all advice welcome.  I've had 7 failed cycles of iui and thought this would pretty much be the same.  Oh how wrong was I? Lol 

Big hugs to all ladies and sticky vibes to the pupo ladies.  


Thanks. 
X


----------



## orlando08

Hi Kimbles , I have just been taking pregcnancy vitamins , trying to keep warm and doing virtually nothing , no doing the washing or ironing, dh has been doing really a lot poor soul . I did various things last time, pineapple juice, Brazil nuts, higher protein diet, but don't know if it makes any difference ..who knows x.


----------



## Kimbles

Orlando...I think the same. All these weird and wonderful dos and donts are mad! I think if any of them were proven the docs would be telling us to do them! I've been taking the conception vits too....healthy balanced diet. I won't be doing anything strenuous either..... We might as well get out of house work eh? Although I tend to go housework mad when im stressed or worried! When do you test?? 

Xx


----------



## Jules13

Great news kimbles! I was same, out of six i had two good embies and the rest not suitable.  Just relax and take it easy. I planned to take the 2ww off work but I got so bored after 3 days I ended up going back but taking it super easy. 

I didn't know they were moving, when's this happening? My otd is fri and I have an appt at 9am. Will it stil be at the same place. Anyone know? 

Xx


----------



## wishes79

Kimbles congratulations on being pupo hope time flies to the test date. Whats all this about the clinic moving have i missed something? 

Also how do they grade embryos? Kimbles your wee embies sound great can just picture you hangung from a door upside down now lol

cardall somewhere hope af starts soon it would be nice to have some cycle buddies

hi lynn sorry im just due to start my first cycle so not sure what to expect. Welcome to the board and im sure the other girls will have some advice.

One more question sorry im a pest but is anyone taking aspirin i heard it can hekp implantatuon but might just be another old wives tale?


----------



## Jules13

Hi wishes, not sure if aspirin helps with implantation but it can help with some issues and used to help thin the blood (I think!). I'm taking clexane injections every day to do the same kinda thing as I've had a previous m/c and I wanted to try everything this time to help. 

I missed the chat about the move too lol. This thread moves so fast! X


----------



## Jules13

Ladies, how long are we supposed to take the pessaries for? I just got told when to start them. Dh asked if they would give a false positive on a hpt and I wasn't sure. I'm trying to hold off testing anyway but was still wondering. X


----------



## Kimbles

Jules I was told 12 days and I have a supply of 24. 

Yea the clinic is moving....eventually to the queen Elizabeth building but a stop gab in princess royal while their new home gets finished. 

Xx


----------



## Jules13

I never even checked how many were in the box I just started using them. I just assumed I'd take them until I got tested. Does this mean you stop them up to your otd or stop them the day before so they don't interfere with your blood test? Confused! X


----------



## Kimbles

It takes you up to the day before your test day. If the little embryo has implanted then your body will take over the production of progesterone. How are you feeling? When is your test day? 

I've been really cramps since ec and I'm already nervous every time I go to the loo incase there is....... Well you know! Jeez it's gona be a long 11 days!
Xx


----------



## Kimbles

Jules just seen your in on Friday for your test. I think Monday is their moving day but maybe just give them a call to check. The pessaries won't interfere with test as they are progesterone and the test looks for hcg so different hormones. Good luck for Friday. 

Xx


----------



## Jules13

Ah ok I understand now. In my past cycles I've been given a one off injection instead of these footery pessaries so wasn't sure about them. Thanks!

I'm feeling absolutely nothing which is worrying me as I had loadsa symptoms on my 2ww when I got my bfp. Got slightly sore boobs but they started as soon as I took the pessaries and not after implantation. When I had my bfp my boobs were agony, couldn't wear a bra cos it was so sore but couldn't go without wearing one either cos it hurt so much. I also had hot flushes, at the loo loads and heart palpitations. This time I've got nothing :-( 

Hope your 2ww goes quicker than mine! Xx


----------



## orlando08

jules/kimbles  I know what you mean girls, Jules thank goodness you dont have long to test, I still have a week to go  and the jitters have kicked in big time I cant be bothered with work, but know if I was off I would go mad.  its hard to organise to do anything at night time as you need to do the bloody pesserie. I havent been sleeping to well the past couple of night my mind is definitely in overdrive.

I am going to have some camomile tea today to see if that will chill me out a bit, toying with the idea of taking friday off ??


----------



## Kimbles

Orlando...absolutely take Friday off.... Even if just to have a little chilled out day. Hope the tea helps. Do you do your pessaries morning and night? I do. I hardly got off the couch yesterday but I'm gona get up and do some things today, nothing too strenuous! 

Xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi girls

Well I called the clinic yest re the follow up but haven't heard back, I didn't know they were moving either so maybe thats why I haven't heard from them yet.  Will try again today I think. 

Kimbles that's great about your wee embryos, just take it very easy and no lifting or baths. I stayed in bed practically the whole time with the exception of making cups of tea. Dh was a wee trooper.

Jules good luck for your test on Friday, fingers and everything else crossed for you
Orlando only 1 week to go, it's nerve wracking but try to stay nice and calm

Have a good day everyone

Twinkle toes xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey Ladies

The unit is moving, that's news to me too! 

Kimbles ..... my 2ww I just had the first 2 days as very lazy days, eating normal healthy diet and drinking lots of fluids.  Agree with not heavy lifting, I didn't even hoover, well i need an excuse now and again.  I know those who conceive naturally carry on regardless but our wee embies are extra fragile ( well to me they are) so taking it easy can't hurt.  I did go back to work as a distraction.

Lynn ..... Hi and welcome, you are among a lovely bunch of ladies, you will gets lots of support.

About the aspirin, I wouldn't recommend taking it before ET as it can cause early miscarriage, and would consult with the docs/nurses before taking it off your own back.  On the other hand some ladies are recommended to take it to prevent early miscarriage but this would either be after ET or with BFP, well thats what I'm aware of, so I would def ask the docs/nurses before taking it.  I am going to taking it with this cycle due to my history of miscarriage's and unsuccessful ( i hate the word failed) FET's but that is on doc's approval after me asking about it.

Me ..... well according to my protocol i should have attended on Mon for bloods and scan if I hadn't bled after stopping norethisterone, when I phoned on Sat to book as i didn't think my af was on its way the nurse said " ocht don't worry, you usually bleed within a week", well phoned back today ( 6 days after stopping) as still no sign of af and now they are saying that I need to go in, prob is now i can't due to work and will now have to drive up Thursday morning straight after night shift.  I am a little annoyed and it had better not have messed up this cycle!

Good news is this is my last week of doing night shift for a few weeks now yippee, wanted to make sure my body clock was in good shape for stimms, EC and ET. Whenever that will be now!!!!

Hope you other 2ww gals are holding in there.

Hugs
Somewhere xxxxxx


----------



## mollymittens

Hi girlies,

Sorry to gatecrash your thread. I am looking for some advice. I had embies frozen in Oct 2010, does anyone happen to know the method that the Royal uses to freeze embies? Is it warm or cold freezing? Also I have 7 embies and will only ever put back 1 embie as I could not carry twins, so would they make my defrost all 7?

Sorry for the self indulgent post.

Thanks and goodluck on your journies no matter what stage you are at.

xxx


----------



## orlando08

Hi,

Molly welcome, sorry no idea not had FET before, I am sure someone else cab help 

Somewhere, bet your glad the night shift is done for a bit, hopefully everything goes ok x 

Kimbles, yeah twice a day too, remember, take it easy xx 

I am afraid I had to go too the loo at work and have a little cry this morning, just a couple of things making me angry, luckily had lunch with a friend who made me laugh at my mental hormones, going to wait till tomorrow to decide about taking friday off , see if I feel any better x


----------



## lynn1303

Hey wishes. This is my first ivf cycle too so maybe we can keep each other right.  

Somewhere.  I hope it hasn't messed up ur cycle. :-( I had to take the northesterone tablets too.  I started bleeding 3 days after. My iui scans always seemed to be the morning after night shift. I know the feeling of trying to keep urself awake in the waiting room and getting some odd looks as I feel asleep. Lol.  

Good luck. 

Molly I'm not sure of the process at all. This is all new to me. 

Orlando.  Hope those pesky hormones get themselves into check soon. 


Hope all other ladies are keeping well. Xx


----------



## Kimbles

Molly, welcome. I can't help either sorry. 

Somewhere, I've taken my nights of during this wait as that horrible nightshift feeling can't be good for you. Hope you get on ok on Thursday. 

Orlando, that's rotten things making you angry.... Listen to what your telling me lady and take it easy! These hormones are mental though. 

I told my mum and dad the day before transfer and they have been wonderful! We hadn't told anyone at all but I just felt I was telling to many tales and didn't like it. They are both really supportive (as I knew they would be) and totally understand I don't want pressure/question etc. My mum came round on et day and done all my house work and washings. Great help. I'm glad we've told them and I think we told them at the right time for us.

Girls...do you think it's ok to get a wee facial during the 2ww? 

Xxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Kimbles - yeah u will be fine to get a facial no toxins in it.

How are u all girls hopefully embies are snuggling in. I have had a terrible week so far with this sickness (I think its just my migraines giving me bother). Constantly tired all time lol oh the joys lol. 

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

Molly ..... good question but I have no idea what the difference means, or how GRI store them.  I have had 5 FET cycles at the Nuffield, have no idea what method they use to freeze them, but they were frozen in numbers of 1's 2's and 4's.  Each cycle I only thawed up to 4 at a time  with the back up of thawing more if they didn't survive, I would assume that GRI would do the same, but having not asked I am not sure.  I'm sure they will be able to answer your questions if you give them a call.  Just out of interest, you do you ask about the method of freezing??

Kimbles ..... enjoy your facial, sounds bliss, and glad you feel less burdened with not keeping everything a secret.  Sometimes its nice to share the anxiety.

Desperate ..... lovely to hear from you and that you are having lovely pregnancy symptoms, what I would give for a bit or morning sickness  

Orlando ..... hormones eh, they have a lot to answer for.  Hope you feel better after your wee greet and that work isn't causing too much of a stress for you.

Hugs all

Hi ho off to work I go  

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## mollymittens

thanks gjrls, i will give clinic a call.


over therainbow i ask as the warm method seemingly is more gentle and causes less fragmentation to embies when defrosting.


x


----------



## lynn1303

Have any of you under 35 girlies managed to get 2 embies put back in? I'm 31 and really want 2 embies put back if I'm lucky enough to get any.  The nurse wouldn't really answer.  Just said we recommend 1 when under 35 and that we would discuss it nearer the time.  

Thanks 
X


----------



## Kimbles

Hi Lynn

I'm under 35 and had 2 embryos put back yesterday! I got 15 eggs.... 9 good for fertilisation....6 fertilised and only 2 looked good enough. They were good looking but not good enough to freeze so they recommended both go back so think it very much depends on your circumstances. I'm nervous at the fact there's 2 in! Hope this helps.

Xx


----------



## lynn1303

Thanks kimbles.  Do you think that if you had more eggs that were suitable for freezing they would have insisted on putting back only one embie? 

No matter what I desperately want 2 embies put back.  When is ur test date? Xxx


----------



## Kimbles

I think if there was ones suitable for freezing they would have recommended 1 going back, yea. Something like only a third of woman get embryos for freezing though. If you don't mind me asking, why do you desperately want 2 back?

Xx


----------



## Kimbles

Oh my test date is 27th  
Xx


----------



## lynn1303

Oooo not long.  

Ask me anything.  My husband and I have been doing treatments of some kind for 7 years now.  It has caused a lot of bad times. We keep getting through it right enough.  I just want to give myself every chance of it working as I really don't want to go through any of this again. Although I will til such times as hubs and I decide together its time to look at other options.  I always wanted 2-3 kids so if I'm blessed with one I will be so happy but there would always be that niggle to try again. If I ended up having twins I wouldn't ever put myself or my husband through any of this ever again.  Does that make sense? In my head it does just not sure if it translates properly. 

Xx


----------



## Kimbles

Yea it does. It would be so much easier if someone could tell us we were gonna get a positive outcome after all this! Hfea say that putting 2 back has a higher chance of live birth but also carries the risk of multiple pregnancy which comes with its own issues. So fingers crossed 1 if not both of those little embryos in me are preparing to hold on tight! Wish I knew what was going on in there. 

I'm just at the start of this horrific wait.....I'm sure there's lots of crazy moments to come before test day!

Xx


----------



## wishes79

Hi lynn yes its nice to have people you can talk to as you go throug this. I was told one as well if they had any to freeze but would maybe like two as i will be 34 in a few months so feel im close to the age cut off of 35. 

Kimbles hope u manage to stay calm during to 2ww. Jules you must be getting excited.

Cardall somwhere blue egg how are you doing?
Orlando those nasty hormones must be horrible but just keep reminding yourself that it will be worth it

so where is the princess royal do you think i will get a letter or call telling me where to go for prostap?


----------



## Jules13

Wishes, I'm afraid I'm not getting excited at all. I have a bad feeling about this cycle and have a gut feeling that it hasn't worked. On my previous cycles I've always been so optimistic and excited but this time I'm feeling a bit down about it all. I think if I had a tiny wee symptom I'd feel a bit better but so far nothing. Friday still seems so far away! 

I'd expect letters to be sent out about the move via if it wasn't for this forum i wouldn't have a clue! Not sure how they'd expect everyone to find out about it. Maybe they're just expecting people to turn up and be redirected? 

X


----------



## Jules13

*cos (not via, stupid predictive text!)


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Somewhere - sorry if I caused offence I genuinly didn't mean anything. I'm a scatter brain sometimes. .  .

Girls if it helps any, I ate loads and loads of strawberries and I had a good craving food heinze baked beans. Maybe these could help for your bfp! Concentrate on what u would do normally don't cut out anything that u would have on a daily basis as this makes u happy causing urself to relax (I read it causes endorphines or something like that the happy chemicals lol). I also had my folic acid and ate a lot of chocolate lol. P.s your allowed a nice (not to hot bath) also, as I asked the nurses several times about this, as I can't sleep at night without one! Hope my hints are gd 4u ladies on the 2ww. Xx

P.s the move is all over the hospital notice board etc. Think it is a tad insensitive where they are moving to due to being the the maternity block?


----------



## PixieMcG

Hello ladies apologies I haven't been well for a few days and I have missed loads on here.

At finally arrived booked in for the 4th may for prostap and 22nd for baseline scan.  

Sorry I missed all the chat about a move sorry what's moving and where? I tried to look back but couldn't see it.


----------



## mollymittens

Lynn, I remember wanting 2 back now though I would never risk it. Things to consider r have u ever had any work done on cervix due to abnormal smear, this is what caused my ic. if the answer is yes no way put 2 back. Also in 2011 prof nelson carried out a study of eset versus dset and the live birth percentage was the same. Also if you have a grade 1 blast they may recomend 1 but if your embies are not taken too blast then they may recomend putting 2 back. It is all subjective at this stage. X

Kimbles sending you lots of sticky vibes oh and I recommend no sex, no dousing with soap and the advice I was given is defo no baths/ or swimming. Worked for me x3. Take it easy. X

Wishes- do u have a date to go for prostap. I will also be 35 soon. Yikers where does the time go. X

Jules- give the clinic a call and tell them your fesrs. They have a duty to look after your mental well being and by keeping you in the dark they will be causing you more stress. I was a pain in the bum constantly phoning, I even think they recognised my voice. X

Desparate- I am so happy for you honey, I am sure no one has taken offence. Hope your ms is better soon it is a nightmare but also a sign of a strong pregnancy. X

Cardall- may is only a matter of weeks away. How r u feeling? I also missed all the move chat. X


----------



## Kimbles

Lynn, here is the evidence for my comment on 2 embryo transfer ~ prof nelson was heavily involved in this

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/6876.html

There are risks with everything we do and I believe the clinic wish they could give everyone the outcome they want! They will discuss with you when you know what embryos you have and what they look like. It's the not knowing that I find so awful....I keep trying to second guess whats happening too.

Thanks for your wishes Molly.

Xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

quick reply ......

Desperate ...... absolutely no offence taken, wish you could put the tone you type things in, it was said with a smile.  

xxxxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Lol I know I think that's how so much people get in trouble on ******** haha. Figured out where my pain is coming from girls lol I have a uti!! Pee lit u like a xmas tree so on antibiotics yuck! But I was at royal yday and apparently I didn't look unwell and to go to my gp! I'm raging and dh isn't too chuffed either. But signed off 4 2weeks so hopefully rest will do me good as not sleeping too good at night


----------



## wishes79

Cardall glad af has finally arrived you wont be too far behind me so hopefully we can keep each other company.

Molly im booked for prostap on 1st may so im getting nervous now. Time does fly im not 34 till july so hopefully will get through this before my bday.

Kimbles hope you are not going crazy yet. 

Right off to gym for me need to lose some weight to make sure im healthy. It was 24.9 last time so only just in the healthy band 

hi to everyone else


----------



## Kimbles

Oh girls.... I just had a really intense central lower abdo cramp that was pretty sore....made me feel sick and dizzy. Only lasted about 15 mins! Help! I'm only on day 3 post 3 day transfer! 

Xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi Girls

Kimbles that sounds to me like it could be implantation which be about right at day 3 pt.  Just take it easy and don't stress I had loads of cramps and stabbing pains when I had my chem preg.

Desperate BIG BIG congrats on your bfp, morning sickness is a very good sign of a strong pregnancy.

Jules honey try and keep your chin up you can never tell for sure whats going on, some girls have no signs at all and get a bfp.

To everyone else about to start cycling good luck 

I finally got a hold of someone at the hospital and they only had the review meeting last Friday so my clinic appointment is in now the post.  Hopefully I'll be booking my 2nd cycle shortly  )

Twinkle toes xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey Ladies

Well OMG, have I been a very spoiled lady at the Nuffield with previous Tx.  Went for scan and bloods today, have never experienced anything like it, you ladies will know the routine ...... called from overcrowded waiting room by a nurse, put into a tiny cupboard room, told to strip to the waist and sit with a sheet round me while i listen to another lady getting her legs up int adopted position then exiting through some other secret door from the scan room, before my door unlocking and getting shouted through by a different nurse for my turn, then back into tiny cupboard room after struggling to remember which secret door it was I came through, dressed, to the waiting room, called again to another treatment room where another nurse takes blood, then home to wait on phone call    I did have a chuckle to myself as i sat knickerless in the broom cupboard waiting my turn.  Its a right little conveyor belt operation they got going there.  

So Af has still not reared its ugly head, if it doesn't by Sat I am back on pills for 2 weeks then wait for bleed after that, I was hoping to be on stimms at this point but my body rules yet again and decided that she will be boss and not me!!  Means EC/ET will be around 13th May and my OTD is now prob gonna be during when my DH is away on a course for 2 weeks    My body never plays ball when it is supposed too!

Anyhoo .......


Jules ...... sending you lots and lots of positive energy and praying you get the answer tomorrow that we all want one day  

Twinkle toes ......  that's good that things are processing and hopefully it won't be long for you to wait before you can start again.

Cardall, Wishes ......  Yippee, you now have official dates and will be boarding this roller-coaster ride very soon, I warmly welcome you aboard and hope its a smooth ride.

2ww ladies ....... hope your doing ok, keep thinking positive, keep tummy and toes nice and cosy and hope all has settled down now Kimbles. 


The 2 embryo conversation is interesting, I am having 2 is possible put back, age, history and statistics has made me decide that, but I agree it is putting a degree of risk to yourself and pregnancy outcome if it turns out to be twins, at this stage thats a risk I'm willing to take, but one that's not to be taken lightly by anyone.

My weekend starts tomorrow with my 10 year old nephew staying with me til Sunday.

Hugs all
Somewhere xxxxxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

oh meant to say, just to put it on here in writing for other readers

GRI ACS is moving to Princess Royal Mat as of Monday 22nd April

I'm assuming its the same telephone numbers as they never told me otherwise today and poster I picked up today doesn't say otherwise.

somewhere xxxxx


----------



## Jules13

Hi somewhere, it's definitely an experience at GRI. Last time I got scanned the light was out in one of the 'cupboards' and it was the one without the window! We had a queue in the corridors it was nuts. 

Hope AF comes before the weekend for you so it doesn't delay things for you. And thanks for the lovely good luck wishes. I'm getting a bit anxious now but I've been able to resist a hpt. Xx


----------



## wishes79

Jules just want to say good luck for test day hope you get that bfp. 

Hope everyone else is doing great
somewhere hope af starts soon and blue egg hope you are ok i know test date is soon


----------



## orlando08

dumm dumm dummm, test has arrived from hospital, ready for tues - ekkkk


jules - how are you? is it tomorrow for you? good luck xx  

somewhere - ha ha, different world isnt it, hope things start moving along properly for you 

desperate - its always something isnt it!

well I am off work tomorrow, decided I needed a long weekend, its a hard two weeks, emotionally/physically and now I need to be prepared for tues, I will be at work on monday but probably useless ..

mmm masterchef always makes me hungry


----------



## PixieMcG

somewhere does that mean our appointments will be at the new place?


----------



## Jules13

Wishes and Orlando thank you  

It's been a long 2ww, I'm sure u feel the same Orlando so enjoy your long weekend. We've decided to book s caravan on a beach at Dornoch so we're leaving straight after my appt in the morning. If its bad news then it'll do me good to be away from everything and if its good news then it'll be lovely to chill out. Btw what test have you been sent out? Xx


----------



## PixieMcG

good luck jules, enjoy the holiday x


----------



## Jules13

Thanks cardall x

Does anyone know what time they call with blood results or do you have to contact them after a certain time?


----------



## desparate2bmummy

All the appointments are at the new place just along the link corridor .

I feel like a couch potatoe today I've not shifted at all. Had a bath this morning and got back into clean pj's lol.
Girls is testing tomorrow or over the weekend? I just wish you the best of luck  xxx

Jules its in afternoon about 1-3 after the dr has reviewed results x


----------



## orlando08

Jules its an hcg cassette with a specimen container


----------



## Jules13

An hcg cassette? That's a new one on me! Why do u have that? Are u an able to go for a blood test? In assuming its a blood test they'll be giving me tomorrow and not a pee test?


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Good luck today Jules with your test and have a lovely weekend in Dornoch, it's gorgeous up there. They call between 2-4 but it was closer to 2 thankfully xx


----------



## orlando08

hi Jules,

It just to test my urine, instead of a blood test since they are trying to reduce their appointments during their move.
so I just take a sample then put some drops onto the test and check for the lines 


big hugs today Jules, xx


----------



## Kimbles

Good luck jules xx


----------



## mollymittens

Just a quick post from my work.

Good luck to all the ladies testing today and over the weekend.           

molly x


----------



## lynn1303

Good afternoon ladies.  

Molly my cervix as far as I know is ok.  Mum had problems and couldn't carry past 6 and a half months but docs aware and said not hereditary. 

Jumbles I hope ur cramp was due to implantation.  Fingers crossed. 

Hope all ladies scanning and testing today get positive results.  I'm just on phone so can only look so far back.  Thanks for input regarding a 2 embie transfer.  


Does anyone else feel the cetretide jag at night a bit of a *****? Bloody nippy.  First injection ever to bother me.  I've just been feeling really crampy and bloated all week.  Don't know if that's normal or not.  Kinda sicky too. :-( roll on scan on Monday. Xxx


----------



## jblox78

Good luck Jules!!!!

Jen xx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Good luck Jules hope its good news   xx


----------



## blue egg

Girls its over for us again started bleedin this mornin we are completely devastated couldn't hold on 2 our embryos.x


----------



## Minidaisy

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind me joining in, I am having IVF through the GRI and currently on 2ww!  I have just received a package through the post with the pregnancy test kit which I have to use insead of attending for a blood test....I dont know that I can resist using it earlier now lol 

Sorry to hear your sad news blue egg, its so hard after everything we go through - sending lots of


----------



## Kimbles

Blue egg I'm so sorry. Look after each other xxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

blue egg - Sorry to hear about your bad news  keep your chin up x


----------



## jblox78

Blue egg - so sorry to hear your news - I know exactly how you are feeling - it is so so hard...  We are 10 days on from finding out about our BFN and it is getting a little easier but am still very sad.  We are looking to the future though and trying not to dwell on the past - hoping that we have better luck with another clinic...

Hugs,

Jen xxxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Blue egg, I am so so sorry.  K know how heartbroken you will feel.  Look after yourself, be kind to yourself.

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Jules ..... hope all is ok with you.

Afm ..... Af arrived today, yee-ha.  It is scary how it can sneak up on you with no warning.  Back for scan tomorrow, hope to start stimms over weekend.  I've to go to new place, so Cardall, yeah all appointments will be at new place from now on.

How many days did you ladies stimm for, I am very conscious that i was hyperstimulated last time, really hoping I can have fresh ET this time.  My protocol says to return for scan 8 days after stimm injections but I feel this is too long, I will ask tomorrow to come back earlier.

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## Jules13

Blue egg I'm so sorry to hear your bad news. Massive hugs to you cos I know how anxious you were with this cycle. Please take time for yourself and look after each other xxx

Ladies thanks to everyone of you for your good luck wishes. I was blessed with a bfp today and although we're over the moon I've been in this position before and lost it at 6weeks. I'm going to enjoy the moment and take each day at a time. You're the only people who know apart from my mum as we're apprehensive about sharing our news in case it gets taken away from us. Thanks to all of u for being there! 

Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## Kimbles

Congratulations jules

Xx


----------



## wishes79

Blue egg im so truly sorry about your news i really wanted this to work for you. I hope you and dh can comfort each other tonight 

jules congratulations on your bfp its great to get success stories hope your wee embie snuggles in tight

Hope everyone else is doing ok not long now till i get my prostap it all feels very real and scary now


----------



## orlando08

Jules - fantastic news, enjoy your weekend away 

blue egg - I am so sorry 

somewhere - good to hear your moving along

I know its not all good news, but it is a bit more positive on this forum this time around, last year when I was on there were zero bfp, just makes you think there must have been some contamination or something last year..


minidaisy - Hi and welcome, Kimbles and I are both on our 2ww also, when do you test?  mine came in the post yesterday.. its just sitting there reminding me that its almost time to test, I kinda want to do it but also chuck it out the window x

I had treatment for an abnormal smear about 2 years ago and I am 37 and they put 2 eggs back.. does that put me at higher risk?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi to all 

Jules congrats on your BFp. Lovely 2 hear good news .

Blue egg really sorry to hear that. Take care it's so devastating .

Good luck to you ladies on your 2ww and those about to start.

I have a wee question have my 1st appt a week on Monday at gri . ( just had icsi at gcrm and got a bfn today ) So now wondering what is going to happen..Dh and I have an appt each the same day but does this mean we are close to starting our treatment ? It's icsi we need , I then see some ladies saying they have 2 appts so I'm a bit confused !


----------



## Minidaisy

Hi Orlando, I had my et on the 13th, 2 wee embies on a 3 dt. I received my sample package today but it advises I test on the 25th I always thought they waited at least 14 days from transfer, not that it really matters lol when did you have your transfer? Xx

Oh and congrats jules xxxx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Evening ladies

Jules that's wonderful news, what a great start to your weekend away.

Blue egg I'm sorry to hear your sad news it's such an emotional roller coaster this ivf journey but time is a great healer. I was devasted after my chem preg 3 weeks ago but every day i feel a wee bit better.

Well I finally got my review appointment but its not until the 19th of June which I was a bit gutted about although I'm sure the time will fly by. It's just one big waiting game this malarkey.

To those with your home preg tests from the clinic I hope you can hold off until your otd I'm not sure if I could, it would sort of be winking at me to just do it. I think I would have to give it to dh to hide somewhere until it was needed.

Any way have a good weekend everybody, lets hope the good weather continues as it works wonders on the soul xxx


----------



## orlando08

minidaisy - I had my transfer last thursday, the GRI I think take it from day of fertilization that is why i think it seems a bit less time x


----------



## lynn1303

Congratulations jules.  Hope those wee enbies snuggle in tight 

Blue egg.  So sorry Hunni.  I hope u and ur partner get through this together and get back on to ur bfp journey. 


How r all the 2ww ladies feeling.  Any symptoms? 

Are the stimms ladies feeling as kack as me? It would be interesting to know if I'm just being a big moany face but that cetritide jag is def a *****.  


I'm working all weekend so having a wee early nite. 

Hugs to all in need and want. 

Xx


----------



## Paris2075

Hi girls

That's me ready to start my 2nd ivf journey again! Got my prostap today back at gri 29th for scan & hopefully start stimms!
Really nervous again!

Blue egg - sorry to hear you got bfn! What happens now will you get another cycle?

Jules - congrats on your BFP!!

Mini daisy- hold off testing you know you can do it!!

X


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey Ladies

Jules ..... that is wonderful news, i know its just the start of another anxious wait, but yes, enjoy the moment.

Bkue egg .... hoping you and DH are managing some quality time together.  

Kimbles, Orlando, Minidaisy (welcome) , hold off till your OTD, every day makes a big difference in what comes up on the test. Wait wait wait  

Paris .... welcome aboard the roller coaster.  Feel good to be starting again doesn't it.

Twinkle Toes ..... that seems such a long time, Hope it goes quickly, will you be doing another cycle?

Mrs Glasgow ..... first appointment is usually to have bloods taken and give you your consent forms to take a way and fill in, then you would have a 2nd appointment to go over consent forms, treatment protocol and depending on where you are in your cycle get you provisionally booked in.

Me ..... I picked up my wee blue bag of jags today, start stimms tomorrow, i'm so excited.  Although like you Lynn not looking forward to the side effects, i have pre warned my DH already!! 1st scan on Fri, which is early and they reckon all going well prob EC next Wed .  Can't believe its all happening again.

P.S new ACS unit was really easy to find, go in main alexandra parade entrance, and its signposted.

Have a lovely weekend girls

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi girls, 

How are you all doing? Seems the thread has good luck congrats jules  hopefully we will see increase in number with it being in nuffield now.
I am on night 3 with little sleep while dh is snoring head off! I swear I will end up playing pranks on him if it doesn't stop lol...wonder if the finger in glass would do trick (well wouldn't be gd as I'd end up wet too lol). So see with the acs suit moving are they not going to do bloods anymore? Is it jusyt going to be pee tests now, I just think that what if u get a false positive/negative! They always say the pee tests might not pick hcg up if tested 12days. 

Well I'm going to try and snooze lol night all girls x


----------



## Jules13

Morning everyone. Thanks to all of you for the lovely messages. I can only hope there's more bfps to follow cos we all deserve them. I'm still up north and I've had a shocking signal on my phone and its taking ages for pages to load so prob won't be on much over the next few days. Good luck to everyone testing this week. I've got everything crossed for you. Will do personals when I get back home but will be thinking of yous!

Desperate, I noticed from your signature that u had bloods done twice for hcg levels. I was never told to come back for a second test, is that normal? My levels were 395, does that seem a bit high? My first bfp they were only 30! Not sure what it all means or if high numbers can indicate multiple pregnancy? Anyone know? 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Jules - it was because I was having some brown discharge which was old blood from implantation  I don't know if that's high or not for bloods but they double every 48 hours  x


----------



## PixieMcG

Blue egg I am devastated for you. Thinking about you and dh huni x 

Jblox it's good to see you are remaining positive. 

Somewhere I got my appointment over the phone and they didn't mention anything, I will need to call them beforehand.
I stimmed for 9 days which we were told was quick.

Jules congrats and it's understandable that you are nervous.


----------



## lynn1303

hey girlies  at work and the pc isnt showing any graphics at all including who is writing each post.

with regards to the hcg level, im sure you could google what would be the expected hcg level for a single or twin pregnancy at each week to give yourself a better idea.  Do the ACS not scan you around 6 or 7 weeks before passing you over to the maternity service?

How long is the average amount of days you can expect to be injecting for before EC.  Tomorrow is day 8 of injections for me and unit said all looking good then they would hope to EC on wednesday.  During iui i was a slow responder even with my high amh - plus my amh even though technically still high has halved but clinic dont seem concerned about this.

Im excitied and aprehensive about blood and scan tomorrow, im hoping all is good just to go for EC on wednesday - im due on my niteshifts then so extra bonus is i wouldnt be doing them, plus im feeling really ill with it all.

hope everyone is getting on well.

big hugs


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope you are all well. 

Lynn I think everyone can be different I injected for 10 days but I've only had one cycle .

Sorry to ask so many questions But do GRI look at your BMI ? I'm thinking mine is too high . Gcrm didn't mention it but after our failed attempt I'm looking at ways to try and improve our chances before treatment starts at gri .wondering if it will be mentioned at our 1st appointment next Monday .


----------



## MissFruity

Hey mrsglasgow GRI BMI is 35 they are quite generous compared to everywhere else xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks miss fruity , I had seen your post re ERI and that's what made me think about it . How are you doing with yours ? I am defo fully inspired to bring mine down ASAP .do you know if they would let you slightly delay treatment to bring it down 1st? I think mine is probably 35 at the min.


----------



## MissFruity

Lost 5lbs last week but had a lot on this weekend so scared for weigh in 2moro lol, yeah i knw someone who had to delay treatment and they just went up2 GRI every month to get weighed and started when theu were below 35, im sure u will be fine good luck  xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Excellent well done , I feel really motivated to start so fingers crossed I can shift a few lb ! Good luck for tomo , I'm sure you'll do we'll x x


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks  i just got the myfitnesspal app ony fne and u can track everything u eat and put in any exercise undp and it tells u how many calories u have burned, if u cant get it on ure phone u can use it on computer too its quite gd to use to help xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Oh thanks miss fruity  . I think I'll download that . Not been exercising the last 3 weeks as ec was only 2 weeks past on fri  . Wanted to get back to powerhoop this week but my instructor said I should wait till the end of the month at least


----------



## MissFruity

Yeah let ure body recover and take it easy at first!xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey Ladies

Miss fruity ..... well done on weight loss, keep up the good work

MrsGlasgow ..... good luck with your weight loss plan, you have the best incentive and will feel loads better for it.

Orlando ...... hoping you get the answer tomorrow that we are all hoping for.  Good luck, will be thinking of you. 

How you holding up up Kimbles?

Blue egg, Jblox ..... thinking of you

Asf ..... the metformin tabs are really taking effect now, i feel very yucky, went shopping and couldn't face going down the meat isle, fruit and cereal bars is all I could think about eating today, and i'm not even preggars yet!!!! oh well tomorrow is 1st day for 2 stabs in the belly, bring it on! 

hope everyone else is well

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks Somewhere, lost 2lbs this so im 11lbs lighter....14lbs to go!!  hope u feel a bit better will all.be wprth it im sure xxx


----------



## orlando08

missfruity - well done you

somewhere - oh dear, good luck starting your injections

i know i have been a bit quiet, not had a good weekend, real stabbing lower abdominal pain making me feel really sick, so just lazed about all weekend.  was awake at 3am feeling the same so called and spoke to nurse this afternoon, she said it could be af waiting to come, but to test as normal tomorrow, if its positive and i am still having the pains then i am to call them back.  think they have eased off a bit today so hopefully things will be ok, but i dont think I am holding out much hope for a definite positive, but I am ok about it, I will let you all know x


----------



## MissFruity

thanks Orlando, stay positive until 2moro hopefully this is your time, will be thinking of u cant imagine how the 2ww would feel dnt knw how i will cope wen its my turn! xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks miss fruity and somewhere , yes defo a great incentive .

Well done miss fruity , that is fab   .

Good luck for tomorrow Orlando , hope the pains have eased .

Somewhere good luck for tomorrow , hope your feeling better .

Ladies I know I'm getting ahead of myself as not been for my 1st appt or started treatment but just wondering do gri freeze on day 3 or only day 5/6? Also I can see from previous post ladies talking about the Nuffield is there building working going on just now ? I have no idea where I'm going next week , hope its signposted lol!


----------



## Jules13

Orlando just wanted to wish u luck, will have everything crossed for you x

Mrsglasgow, everythings on the move just now. I was last there on fri and it was in the same place but I believe since mon they've moved to the maternity unit. I'm sure someone will tell u where it is and how to get there. All scans and appts will be done there but EC and ET will be done at the Nuffield, which is really nice and I think better than GCRM! X


----------



## orlando08

morning everyone, 

well I am going to be honest, I did a test last night and it had one definite line and one faint one, I did my hospital test this morning and same thing. So the hospital test says to do another one in 48-72hrs, so I will call the hospital this morning and see what they say. 

Still had pains last night, only about 2-3 times, but they are waking me up and keeping me up for a while, making me feel sick and sweating.

I am actually ok about it, thought I would be upset but the pains are taking my mind off it


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Orlando ..... a line of any kind, faint or not means positive.  I can understand how you feel though with having pains.  If I was you I would take some paracetamol which will help ease them and take your mind off things.  I really hope it all settles down and that this is your time.  

MrsGlasgow ...... yes Jules is right, all appointments and scans are at the royal mat unit, it is easliy signposted from the main alexandra parade entrance, they think they will be there for the rest of this year until they move again to their new building.  EC and ET is at the Nuffiled, which is like a hotel compared to GRI.

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## jblox78

Congratulations Orlando!  Fingers crossed the line is darker on your next test  

Jen xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Congrats Orlando  xxx


----------



## Jules13

Orlando, I got my bfp confirmed with a blood test on fri. I tested with a hpt on sat and it was faint (even although my hcg was 395!) and today I tested again and it went dark straight away. I'm sure yours will do the same. A line is a line no matter how faint, congratulations! Xxx


----------



## Kimbles

Congratulations Orlando. Hope your managing to be positive! 

Girls..... I'm day 8 post transfer of day 3 embryos. Am I too early to test?! I'm convinces my period is going to come. I've been getting lower abdo cramp since ec. It had got less but just sure it's gona come. 

Xx


----------



## lynn1303

Congratulations Orlando.  A line is a line.  

Somewhere how u feeling? 

I had my first scan yesterday. Day 8 of Stimms.  No further forward.  Lining only 5.  No follicles except pco on each ovary.  Feeling really Down. 

Xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

Kimbles ..... In my opinion it is too early to test huni, just need to let nature do what its gonna do, and it could be that embie/s are just settling in,  I know it is hard but try to just wait and see what happens.  If you get a negative you are going to be heartbroken and it may just be that it is too early, if you get a positive you are going to be stressed out your mind with the feeling that af is gonna come. Don't mean in any way for that to sound harsh, I just think the less heartache we can save ourselves from the better.  I cramped for a good week after my EC.  I truly hope things settle down.  

Lynn ..... sorry about your scan results.  do you have a high or low AMH.  I have pco too but have a very high AMH.  I have been really worried about hyper-stimulation as that what happened with me the last time. This time I am on metformin and a lower dose of menopur to prevent OHSS but I hope it doesn't go the other way. Me and DH booked days off work in preparation that it all goes to plan with only 9 days stimms, hope i've not been too presumptuous.  Hope its better news for you on your next scan.

I am feeling a bit better today thanks ladies, I still can't face any kind of raw meat or indeed cooked food, weird! I am living on cereal, cereal bars, fruit, soup and would you believe sausage rolls!  

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Thanks somewhere. I completely agree with what your saying.... I am just going mad! This is total torture! I'm not coping today at all! It's just this constant feeling my period is on the way and I'm running to check all the time! I feel completely in limbo! I'm so scared of this not working and feel like ill be letting my hubby down....don't know how to deal with that! 

Glad your feeling better today. These drugs to crazy things to us! 

Xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Aw Kimbles you are not and will not let anyone down.  This is a journey for you both.  I felt the same as you and after telling my DH he said that he felt it was him who was letting me down.  Its such an emotional rollercoaster.  No one except those going through similar can even slightly understand what its like.  Like I said to Orlando, I would take some paracetamol, that way the feeling might settle a bit and let you take your mind off it for at least a little while.  Try to keep your chin up and grab a huge hug from DH when he comes in


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Orlando - Congratulations this is a wee lucky thread this time  Defo big increase in the positive since everyone has went to the nuffield!!


----------



## wishes79

Orlando that is great news im so happy for you. Try not to worry about the line being faint im sure it will darken over the next day or 2. 

Kimbles i would try and hold off for a few more days.feeling like af is coming is not always a bad sign so dont give up hope.
Lynn sorry there are no wee follies yet will they not up your dose of stimms?

Afm im worried i have a cyst or something im on day 13 of my cycle and had hoorible pains in my right side last night. Thought it might be ovulation but its reall early for me and have never felt this before. Due to get prostap next week so just hope everything is ok. It would be just my luck fore something to happen. 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## orlando08

hi Everyone,

thanks for all your good wishes but I am not going to count my chickens until thurs, I just wont believe it until I see darker lines, I have spoken to someone today who has had these pains at start of pregnancy so I am feeling really positive but dont want to set myself up to be let down.. I am sure you all know what I mean 

kimbles - I know it drives you mad about this time, but it is far to early, hang on till your due date, look at me, its still to early for 2 dark lines, hold on xx  I have been feeling like that and still not convinced, be patient, which is easier said than done.  get on the couch, wrap up and watch a movie or 3 it will take your mind off things for a little while.

Lynn- oh honey    have they said how long they will keep you stimming?

somewhere - isnt it funny what our bodies do??  I am being a bit weird just now, would normally eat just about anything, but just the thought of soup today was making grimace


----------



## Kimbles

Morning girls

Hope your all well

Can these progesterone pessaries prevent af coming? They are meant to maintain lining! I was up last night with really sore lower abdo cramp. This is just awful! I could deal with it better if I knew either way. I phoned the clinic yesterday and they said the same as you guys....not to test early. Didn't say much about the cramps but I suppose they don't know either! 

Xx


----------



## orlando08

Kimbles, the nurse told me that af pain and the start of pregnancy can feel the same,, so I am afraid you will need to grin and bear it for another few days to wait and see, I am still getting that kind of pain especially through the night, was up from 1am till 420 watching one born every minute and bawling my eyes out ha ha, great choice of programme I know but there isn't much choice at that time x


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Kimbles + orlando - I had af like cramping and nurse said this can be very similar to af as I had implantation bleeding too. Keep ur pma! Take every little sign as a good sign and keep urheads up  orlando, I am same as u I'm sleeping terrible just now up middle of night for pee which I never do! The joys lol


----------



## lynn1303

Hey ladies.  

Really down and sad today. My lining has only went from 5 to 5.7. Still no follie action. Start my niteshifts tonight. Back on Friday for another scan if still nothing then this cycle is cancelled for me. :-( 

I have a high Amh. Think it's 65 just now so they aren't keen on increasing my dose even though  I'm not responding.  

Big hugs Orlando somewhere kimbles desperate and wishes. 

Xxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Aw Lynn.... I'm sorry to hear your feeling sad. Very understandable! Fingers crossed for some change in your scan on Friday! Keep your tummy warm with a hot water bottle... Anecdotal but meant to help. 
Take care
X


----------



## lynn1303

Ok.  I will kimbles.  Thanks. Ill try anything to see if it works tbh. Xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Just had a call from unit.  No change in bloods.  Cycle abandoned.  I should have withdrawal bleed in 5-10 days then if no period within 6 weeks to give unit a phone.  Gutted. :-( xxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Aw Lynn...I am devastated for you love! I've got nothing to say! I am thinking about you. Take care of each other. Will you have another try? 

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey could someone give me the number for GRI please want to double check my letter has been received! xxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

01412110505

Lynn sorry to hear ur news hopefully they will do something for. U x


----------



## orlando08

awh Lynn I am so sorry to hear that , lots of hugs xx


----------



## Jules13

Lynn, so sorry to hear that :-( 

Have they suggested any supplements or ways to increase your lining for next time? The only thing I've heard is the hot water bottle thing. Hope your next cycle gets going before you know it xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Evening ladies

Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled Lynn,

Nothing much happening with me at the moment just waiting for the 4th may to hurry up so that I can get cycle stated.


----------



## wishes79

Lynn im so sorry thats really sad news. I cant believe they wont offer some options to you or at least give you till friday. I hope that you get on better next time. 

Cardall so weird i was just thinking i hadnt seen any posts from you and was typing a wee message.how are you not long now the waiting is driving me mad the closer it gets the slower it seems to go. Im scare and excited at the same time but still a bit worried about the pain i had on monday night im convinced i have a cyst or something although the pain is gone now. Ive been watching people do jags on youtube (yes im weird) i am fine with needles and blood and things and could easily inject someone else but am a bit worried about doing it to myself i dont like pain.

Hi to everyone else hope all the bfp ladies are doing well and kimbles i hope all your patience is rewarded with a huge massive bfp x


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes the first one is scary and to be honest I was so nervous I almost wet myself.lol but you just find a way to do it.

You should keep an eye on the pain but hopefully if there was a cyst it would be spotted during your scan


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi girls is there anywhere on this that I can post pictures trying to post a picture of my positive letter and wee scan pic I got done on saturday (well early pregnancy one not gri one) and can't seem to get it on


----------



## wishes79

Thanks cardall pain only lasted one night im just worried they will cancel the cycle. At a scan back in sep they sais i had a cyst or large follie but didnt seem too worried i do get a kind of achey feeling every month but always a day or two before ovulation then it goes away so im just hoping it will be ok. 

Do they give you a scan before the prostap?


----------



## PixieMcG

No huni only after when you go back before you start injections 

I'm sure it will be fine even if you have a cyst as long as you respond well.


----------



## orlando08

apologies for the "all about me" post 


well I am happy to say, we did another test today and it is a  , think I was in denial/shock on tues, I really have positive symptoms ... eating rennies, af pains at night, butterfly feeling in tummy and a bit of a faster heartbeat... oh and lets not forget about crying at the drop of a hat .

I am just so scared now! I assume that is quite normal, hoping everything is going to go ok and just waiting to go to the next hurdle and wait for a scan.


----------



## Jules13

I told you! That's brilliant news, congratulations!!!

I didn't think I had any symptoms but now that you mentioned the racing heart thing I've noticed I've had that too. I'm waiting for a scan appt too, desperate to know that everything's ok in there. 

Wishing you a lovely pregnancy xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Lynn really sorry to hear that . Hoping they can try something different for you .

Orlando big congrats on your BFP that's brilliant news . Roll on your scan date.

Hi to everyone else , hope your all well x x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

Orlando ..... thats great news. congratulations.

Lynne ..... so sorry about your cycle being cancelled. Wonder why they can't try increasing your stimms and keep a close eye on you, thats rubbish, Will they count this as one of your cycles. my amh was 40+. first scan on fri but thats only after 6 days stimms, will have to wait and see I suppose, but a bit worried about it now.

Ladies, TMI i'm sorry but i had loads mucousy discharge tonight and if it wasn't for the fact that I had my 2nd cetrotide inj tonight I would swear it was a sign of ovulation, obviously praying its not, anyone else experienced this. 

somewhere xxxxx


----------



## blue egg

Huge congratulations to everyone with BFP so happy for you all 
love blue egg


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Congratulations Orlando - wonderful news!!

Lynne - sorry you've had your cycle cancelled  

somewhere - I had the same and I'm sure I've read that other ladies have as well...  Am sure it's nothing to worry about...

AFM - called the clinic yesterday and our review appointment is scheduled for 11th June - 2 months after OTD - such a long wait especially since we want to move on!  The nurse told me over the phone that my notes said that if we were to go private with GRI (which we won't be doing) they would go ahead and use the exact same protocol as we have just used - crazy considering I responded worse this time than the first time - I have been reading up on lots of things and will definitely be looking to have more tests before jumping back in...

Have also been having days where I think it would be quite nice to forget all about treatment and concentrate on me and DH - think of all the things we could do!  Travelling / moving abroad etc.etc.

Hugs to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## fingersx2013

A newbie to your forum!
What a great forum this is, Ive had so many of my unanswered questions now answered!

I've just reached the top of the waiting list in GRI after losing 5stone to get there! Just waiting for my HSG test in the coming month and then I'm ready to begin IUI (fingers x my tubes are fine)

How long after your HSG test did it take to commence treatment?

Scary and exciting times ahead!


----------



## springhope

Hi Ladies,

I think that I am going in for egg retrieval in Glasgow Nuffield on Monday (this will be connfirmed tomorrow - gulp).

I just wanted to check the process for this - how long does it take from when you get there until you are sent home?  I need to sort out my transport situation so I just need to have a rough idea.

Thanks for your help and best of luck to you all.

x


----------



## jblox78

Welcome fingers!

Hi Springhope - we went in about 7am and we were taken third - we ended up leaving around 12 / 12.30 - doesn't take too long...  Good luck!

Jen xx


----------



## orlando08

welcome to springhope and fingers xx

kimbles - any final decision on tomorrow? xx hope your ok 

Jules - same to you honey, this is scary!

blue egg - thanks, so good to hear from you x

jen - thanks for your best wishes. It is just so hard, DH and I were talking about it last night, and we all have some guts to do this and go back for more  xx

I have just stuffed my face with butter chicken curry... can hardly move, bet that comes back to haunt me later.  well I managed to have about 4hrs sleep last night, work was quiet so could have crawled under my desk this afternoon,  pain is a bit more manageable (taking paracetamol when it kicks in) - Jules you had this pain too didnt you? or was it desperate?  Does it fade away or you just get used to the twinges?
began to worry this morning as it wasnt hurting as much .. aaarrgg..


----------



## PixieMcG

Orlando congrats huni. It's only natural that your scared. We will look after you.

Blue egg are you okay huni? You been very quiet.  Hugs.

Somewhere not sure if I had that but with all your hormones all over the place it could just be your body adjusting.

Jblox it's such a tough decision huni, we thought about moving abroad too.  Not sure think we would just be running away slightly, ever so confusing.

Welcome fingers and spring hope good luck on your journey


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Orlando - it should come and go just ur egg nesting in. Take paracetamol and hot water bottle (midwife told me to do it) and rest. Hot bath does it too x


----------



## Jules13

Welcome to the new ladies  spring hope I was in at half7 and same as jen I was out just after 12pm. 

Orlando it was desperate who had those pains. I didn't have any symptoms at all although they're all kicking in now. Boobs are agony, I'm so tired but don't sleep we'll at night, racing heart and I'm peeing a lot! I've also noticed a lot of pulling/twingy type feelings but I wouldn't describe them as pain, just a weird sensation. I'm do worried about feeling too excited about this bfp after my previous mc but a few days ago I did a clearblue digital and it came up 5+ weeks which made me feel a little more secure as I'm only 5weeks today. I don't think the worry will ever end though :-(

Blue egg and jen hope you're well. I can't believe your review appt isn't til June! Taking time out can sometimes do you the world of good, I've had 4iuis and 3ivfs and if I didn't get this bfp I think we would've taken some time to ourselves and get a bit of our life back, sometimes it can take over and get too much. Just look after yourselves and I pray that your dream will come true for both if you x


----------



## springhope

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the welcome and congrats on all of those who have BFPs.  Unfortunately I was getting ahead of myself thinking that I would be going in for a retrieval on Monday.  I went for my scan today and only had 1 follicle at 10 and 2 tiny little ones.  I'm gutted.  I have more meds to take over the weekend but I was on the highest dose of gonal f (375).  I am just confused as when I have my IUI I always got 2 good sized follicles when only 75 gonal f was coupled with clomid.

I wanted to ask - if my cycle is cancelled does that then use up one of my IVF shots?  Or do I just go back to the beginning and still have 2?

Thanks again ladies,

x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

Welcome springhope and fingersx (greatnames)...... sorry about your scan findings this morning springhope.  Hopefully an extra couple of days stimms will make the difference.  I'm not sure how it works if you have a cycle cancelled, lets hope you don't get to that.

Orlando ..... Hope the pain settles down, if this was a natural pregnancy you prob wouldn't even notice any twinges or pain, but we are so sensitive to every little niggle and it scares the living daylights out of us.  It is normal to experience some twinges, stitch and stretch like pain early pregnancy so try to take it as a good sign.

Kimbles ..... you have went quiet, how are you doing, hope all is ok with you?

Jblox ...... hard times ahead, its strange that your life plans can take such a huge change in direction.  I hope whatever your future holds it makes you happy.

Can't believe they leave you waiting 2 months for review, that really is rubbish

Jules ..... keep a PMA

Me, well its all good so far, thanks for reassuring me cardall and jbloxs and you were right I had nothing to worry about.  scan this morning showed lovely thick endo and lovely growing follies, back for scan on mon and likely EC Wed.  My poor DH is working away for the next few days, he is travelling home on wed night and prob wont get home til after 6am, then straight to Nuffield to "perform". But he is not complaining after what i've had to go through

Would you believe a drove though an almost complete white out with heavy rain and SNOW over eaglesham moor this morning, then an hour later on way home it was bright blue sunshine.

Have a lovely weekend girls 

Somewhere xxxxxx


----------



## jblox78

Orlando - have read / heard many different places that hot water bottles on the stomach and overly hot baths are not good whilst pregnant - don't want to contradict what desperate is saying but would hate for you to have a hot bath and for something to go wrong...  

Jen xx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Jen - no not a hot hot bath just a bath lol and with hot water bottle wraped in a tea towel or something . I just went with what my midwife told me x


----------



## Kimbles

Girls... Just a quick post as I'm at work. 

I'm still here somewhere.... Just had a really tough week with feeling like period coming and just feelin really low.

I have to tell you girls...we tested this morning (day early) and we got a strong bfp!!!! We are shocked to say the least! I was convinced it hadn't worked. It's just not sinking in!

Hope your all well. 

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

so happy for u Kimbles xxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Well done kimbles  thats nearlly all of us this month got a bfp


----------



## Jules13

Kimbles congratulations! That's fab news! So happy for you xx


----------



## wishes79

Kimbles that is amazing well done. So many bfps this month hope it keeps up for all the other girls on here.

Great to see its worth the stress when it all works out.


----------



## orlando08

woo hoo Kimbles....xx

DH is on nightshift tonight and tomorrow, really hope I get some proper nights sleeps or I am going to doctor next week, this week has been tough.

Somewhere, I know your right, the girl I work with was saying while I was stimming that I was just too aware of my body, but you get like that cause there is all these things happening, I am going to try and chill out this weekend and get another relaxing cd, I had one for ivf so going to try find a good preggers one.  

have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## PixieMcG

Kimbles fab news.  I really hope the good luck holds out on this thread.


----------



## Paris2075

Congrats to the girls with positive results!!!

Spring hope- I know exactly how u feel when I went through iui I always had min if 2 follies ready on time like clockwork too on 75 gonal f & clomid!
Then I had my first cycle of Ivf & had to stimm for 10 days which they thought I only had 1 follie big enough & were taking me in for egg collections asked why this was & the nurse said its because you are down regulating during ivf & your body is having to work harder than with iui as its working with your natural cycle!
However when I went for egg collection they got 4 eggs from the ovary they said they couldn't find any at!!
You do wonder that morning I was in pain on my right side where they were!!!
Please don't worry as more might catch up & mature over weekend & by the time hcg is taken!! 
How many days have you been stimming for? X


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Congratulations Kimbles that is brill, i hope the good luck is kind to the rest of us.

somewhere xxxxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Thanks girls. I'm so shocked. Looooooong way to go but it's a good start! Xxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Evening girls well I'm on the emotion rollercoaster 2night 1min I'm fine next I'm in tears  I honestly don't know how 2handle these feelings . Girls what happens when u get ur bfp on the pee sticks? Do u get bloods aswell? Scan on monday for me  excited but nervous lol x


----------



## lynn1303

Just checking in ladies. Hope you are all keeping well.  On phone so can't scroll back too much. Xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

hey ladies

what a lovely day ...... to go to work :-(

was wondering who had 2 and who had 3 day ET

Have a lovely day girlies

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Hi somewhere

I had 3 day ET of 2 embryos. 
How are you doing with stims? 
Hope works ok today
Xx


----------



## MissFruity

hope everyone has a lovely weekend!! me and DH going up 2 Xscape in Braehead 2nite to TGIs and to see Olympus has Fallen at pics....dnt knw storyline but Gerard Butler is in it so im quite happy hehe xxx


----------



## Jules13

Somewhere, I had 2 embies put back on a 2 day transfer.  Hope you're doing well. 

Miss fruity, enjoy xscape, I used to go snowboarding there (pre bfp of course!) but its great for a night out or even a wee drink in the snowbar. Enjoy dinner n movie! 

Kimbles has it sunk in yet!?

Morning to everyone else xx


----------



## Kimbles

Aw jules..... Not sunk in at all! I'm cautiously excited though! Have you had your scan yet? 

Miss fruity enjoy your night. 

I'm off out for lunch with my friend.....lips are sealed just now though.....she'll know there's something going on, she's a bit weird like that! 

Xxx


----------



## MissFruity

the snowboarding looks great!  use must all be so excited i cant wait til i hopefully get tht long awaited BFP this year as soon as i wake up i am hoping for a letter but nothing yet  its the 'not knowing when thts killing me!   xxx


----------



## Jules13

Miss fruity, we all know what you're going through cos we've all been there ourselves. It just seems like forever but ur day will be here before u know it and when u see ur bfp you'll know its all been worth it! Being patient is so hard though!!

Kimbles, I'm only 5weeks and 2days so don't go for my scan until 8weeks. Got an appt in for the 16th. You'll be right behind me cos there's only a weeks difference. Worked out my due date is dec 26th so yours will be over new year! I'm totally cautious too, haven't told a soul except my mum and best friend. Don't even trust DHs mum to keep it quiet, she likes a gossip and everyone would know if we toold her. I'm so happy for every day that goes by without bad news, I want to enjoy every minute but I'm so worried its crazy. Anyway hope u enjoy lunch with mystic Meg!


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hey girls can any of u help. I have been really shakey today as if sugars are low and also feeling rather green. My heart feels as if ready 2comout my chest is this normal? I'm 7weeks + 6days today and this is the only pregnancy symptoms I have been getting (apart 4mboobs are poping out my bra!) And lack of sleep!


----------



## Jules13

Apparently your heart bests an extra 15 times a min during pregnancy so it may just be your body adjusting. Google is my best friend this past week, I've had heart palpitations and wanted to know if its normal, it says it is. If its scary though then call GRI and they'll help you out. My boobs are hurting a lot now and they feel heavier already and I'm just over 5 weeks, god knows how big they'll get lol. X


----------



## Kimbles

I don't know why I thought you were a few weeks ahead of me..... This has been a long week! Do you go to acs for scan or mat? Lunch was lovely..... My friend (who knows we needed tx) was very upset trying to tell me she is 12 weeks pregnant and it wasn't planned so I ended up telling her but swearing her to secrecy. It would be even more lovely if this little one hangs on! 

Desperate hope your feeling better but it's a good sign your hormones are all working as they should. 

Xx


----------



## Sammilb

Good morning ladies.

I'm looking for a positive kick up the !!, I'm now at the stage of treatment where we have completed paperwork and was given our protocol which was 9 low AMH (low egg reserve)!

The nurse at GRI, left me feeling that it was my fault, she flitted from one subject to another and was even describing to me about Ohss?!! i mean why even explain that to a woman that has just been told that her AMH was low!!. Her reassurance was don't worry now that we know this we know what we need to be giving you, then she said they may not find any eggs!.

Has any other woman had a low AMH level and had to be on protocol 9, but still had eggs collected? i know that I'll never produce 10 or more but maybe 4 - 8?.

Has anyone else ever been told the down side of they may find nothing? and is it something their just getting you ready for in case it does happen?.

Sorry to throw this at yous, but its beginning to pre occupy me! 

Sam x


----------



## wishes79

Hi samilb sorry you had a rough time at gri but im sure some of the ladies on here kimbles? Were on protocol 9 and got their bfp. Jules has low amh and also got a bfp. I was told i had amh less than 4 but is now 6.9 still not sure what protocol i will be on it was supposed to be 9 but amh over 6 is aaparently protocol 7 so not sure what will happen as im right on the border. 

You will see from previous posts that girls with low amh were still getting 6 or 7 eggs and there is another girl cardall who will be doing cycle two soon but still got plenty of egs. It is true that there is much more chance we wont respond to drugs so the nurse just has to make you aware of that. There is someone on the thread who only got 2 eggs but then got 6 on a short protocol. 

They told me about ohss as well they just need to cover everthing but said it would be ver unlikly to happen in our situation. What is your amh?

When do you start the treatment there are a few of us starting early may and its nice to have cycle buddies. 

Cardall how are you? Getting ready to start again x


----------



## Sammilb

Hi wishes79

I'm pretty sure the nurse said it was 4. Something. You know what it's like when you  go for these appointments, I just felt dis heartened when I left gri. 

I know it's under 6 hence protocol 9! 

Thank you for taking the time to read and respond to what I have put, any advice I get will be greatly received to help keep me positive!.  

Sam x


----------



## Sammilb

Wishes79

I have to wait for my may period then phone the hospital


----------



## PixieMcG

Sami my amh was less than 4 and as wishes said I responded text book according to the gri, I only had 9 days of Stims and I was ready for ec got 7 eggs.  So please don't let that worry you.

Wishes next week so looking forward to it, we weren't going to tell anyone this time around but dh is away on stag do that weekend, he wanted to cancel but i said no, I have had prostap before so know what to expect. Decided to ask mum to come with me.


----------



## wishes79

Sami i know how you feel i was so depressed after hearing about my amh i just thought how much more can go wrong. I had no idea there were any problems with me as my cycles seemed ok apart from short luteal phase of 10/11 days but my doctor had never been concerned. I think that may be symptom though. It is enough that we need to deal with issues with dh and frozen sperm so it does get overwhelming at times. You just need to keep your chin up and stay positive there are a lot of success stories out there to give you hope. 

Cardall im just going for prostap on my own not sure what to expect. When do symptoms kick in and where do they inject you? Is it sore. I was going to meet my mum for lunch after it will i be ok to do that?. I still havent told anyone not even my parents i just dont want them feeling sorry for us. 
Anyway lots of pma its good to get started finally and it WILL work


----------



## Kimbles

Sami.... My amh 3 years ago was 6.4 and at my consent appt I was put on protocol 7. But because I had been down regulated for 2 years they thought I'd need extra drugs to make my ovaries work so was put on protocol 9. By the time they got my amh that they took at screening I already started stunning and it was 21! I don't know how reliable a tool it is?! 

Anyway.... I hope my story makes you feel more positive, I stimmed for 12 days, got 15 eggs....6 of which fertilised and I got 2 good quality little embryos put back.... And I got a bfp on Thursday! 

They need to tell you about all possible side affects/outcomes so you know what to look out for...especially with ohss because it can be serious! 

Prostap is fine, it's an intramuscular injection, so usually into upper buttock. It is a bit nippy but it's ok. Common side affects mimic the menopause because it is shutting down your body's own hormones. So hot flushes, headaches, nausea. Some woman don't experience any. 

Hope this helps
Xx


----------



## Sammilb

Thanks for your support girls it's good to know that my anxieties are the same as others  

It's so good to hear the success stories out there  xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies 

Congratulations to all the BFPs . Hope your all relaxing and taking it easy .

Sami try not to worry they have to tell you all of this  . I just had my 1st icsi in march / April and you do leave appts wondering why they tell you all this but I think they need to. Glad some of the girls on here can share positive stories .best of luck for your treatment .

Wishes I had prostap and was really scared but had no side effects at all . I was a little emotional that night but think that was more due to the all the years waiting to get started . Good luck it's so exciting.

I'm getting quite excited now got our 1st appt at gri tomorrow and looking forward to getting started again soon , although I'm guessing it will be a few months . Me and dh have appts at the same time . He's seeing mark underwood who we seen last year at gcrm so I managed to get all my notes to take tomorrow so hope this can help .just wondering if hell suggest ssr as last year he said the nhs may do it but not for us to waste out money to try and freeze some back ups. Can I ask does ssr take a few months ? I'm guessing it will .


----------



## Jules13

Hi ladies 

Sammilb, I've also got low amh of 4 and I've just had a bfp with my third cycle if IVF. I also got a bfp on my first cycle when I only produced 3 eggs. With my 2nd and 3rd cycle I took DHEA pills which help with egg quality and quantity and I went on to have 8 eggs with my 2nd go and 7 eggs in my 3rd go. I know DHEA aren't for everyone but I believe that's what's helped me by giving me more eggs. Anyway I've heard success stories with girls who only had one or two eggs so please don't feel too disheartened by low numbers. There's also ladies on here with a lower amh than us and they've went on to produce lots of eggs. I'm afraid you just don't know until things start but I wish you lots of luck. Think positive! 

Mrsrgladgow good luck tomorrow. Glad you managed to get GCRM records, that's what I did too and it definitely made things a lot quicker and smoother as they already have everything on record. Hope you get started soon!

Wishes, you'll be fine with prostap, I didn't think it hurt and u was lucky to have no side effects. The first two times I had it, it was in my bum so when I went for my third one I stood up and got my ass out and the nurse said 'eh this goes in your tummy' I felt so embarrassed! 

Kimbles and the other bfp ladies, how are you all going? Do you have any symptoms yet? 

Miss fruity hope you had a good night! 

Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks Jules was great just getting to stare at Gerard Butler for 2 hours heehee .....done the Swimathon for Marie Curie today i am officially knackerd! Lazy night ahead  hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes injection is in your tummy and I didn't have any symptoms at all huni.


----------



## wishes79

Hi mrs glasgow ssr does take a few months we saw mr underwood in nov and dh got put on list. He ended up geting op in may the next year but apparently we missed a letter being sent and it could have been march. So i would say 4 to 6 months for op. They might do it quicker if you are ready for treatment.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks wishes I though that . Not sure what he will suggest ssr or try nd freez . his first few sa at monk lands had 1 or 2 motile and then at Gcrm there was 3,1,0,0 then mark underwood suggested 3 month change of diet etc .dh changed diets, vitamins , no drinking gave up smoking and we got 2 straws frozen with 10 in each so were delighted as had enough to go ahead with icsi without ssr. But on the day I think we were back to 0 so Just wondering if we need ssr . That's great thanks as gives me a better idea of timescale . Going to be 34 next month so time is precious x.


----------



## shellmcglasgow

evening girls not ben on a a while but just been reading up on the last few weeks

congrats to the girls who are bfp great news and gives me hope it could be our turn soon  

so sorry to see some didn't work, hope you are looking after yourself, it's such a hard journey we are on  

Sammilb - I was the same @ my 1st app the nurse gave me all the things that could happen good and bad they have to tell us so we are aware am just glad my DP was there coz I couldn't help but get upset just the nerves of waiting and not quite knowing the ivf precess as I done iui b4 but as some of the girls have said every1 reacts different to the drugs and I really hope u get a good count

afm - I had my baseline scan on Fri and was given to green light to start stimms am on protocol 6 and was really surprised as starting injections right away, thought it would be monday in iui everything seemed to start on a mon lol, am fine with the menopur but struggled with ceritide think I mucked it up a bit did get it in side ways but not sure I got all the liquid in? am gonna get my nurse friend to do it 2morrow night and show me coz I don't want to b half injecting if u know what I mean any1 have problems with it?  am nacked as well brain is on a go slow lol  anyway am on Fri for 1 scan to see how we're doing really hoping am not a full 2wks stimming am gonna b a zombie lol

good luck to any1 testing 2morrow or @ scans hope it all goes well


----------



## mrsmcc7

Hi girls, hope everyone is well!

I've been trying to keep up with the posts here while I've been taking a break, so congrats to everyone with BFP's, great to see some good news on here.

We're planning to go back to GRI in roughly six weeks (second AF from now) for a FET.  We've got 6 snow babies, so hopefully they'll be nice and strong and survive the thaw ok.

Take care 

Suzie x


----------



## PixieMcG

shell thats great that you got the all go, i know its funny how you start sameday.  i am wishing the next few weeks away so that i can start the stimms lol, very strange indeed, last time it flew in this time dragging in.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey Ladies

Welcome newbies.

shell ..... its great you've started and i'm sure your injections have been fine, its normal to have a drip of leakage from injection site, so don't worry too much. Good luck for your first scan.

Cardall ...... i know what you mean about wishing your life away, I wish I could fast forward 3 weeks and be in the shoes of those with BFP's.  what will be will be, easy to say, but hard to accept!.  It won't be too long for you.

Desperate .... hope your scan went well today

Kimbles, Jules, Orlando .... hope you are all managing your symptoms and doing ok.

afm ..... just had the call and i'm in for ET Thursday.  Excited nervous now. Will be glad to stop the metformin, its a horrible drug. last day of injections tomorrow, its the biggie tomorrow night, can't wait!

Hugs to everyone

Somewhere xxxxxx


----------



## orlando08

hi everyone,

goodness this is getting a busy thread now!  I have only missed 2 days  

well I got my first scan date in - 20may - scary!!

shell - good luck with the injections, I am sure you will be fine

mrsmcc7 - welcome back, hope your 6 weeks go quickly, 6 snow babies!! thats great

jules - Hi, I am doing fine, still waking up with cramps at night, but only once last night, so fingers crossed they will ease up a bit.  Got itchy nipples.
still the butterfly in tummy feeling and higher heart rate.  having one night good sleep one bad so just taking it as it comes, felt great today so we will just take it as it comes.  How are you?

Desperate - how are you, you've been quiet?

sammilb - welcome, that is good, you dont have too long to go x

somewhere - doing fine, hopefully a lot better this week, was knackered and emotional last week. Congrats to you , exciting times x

sorry I know I have missed some people, but Hi and hope your all ok


----------



## Jules13

Hi Orlando I'm five thanks. Got my scan on the 16th so a few days before you. I'm now 5w4d and I'm almost at the point where I lost my pregnancy last time so naturally I'm a nervous wreck. I tested again this morning with a clearblue digital and its still saying in 5+ weeks so that's reassuring but doesn't fully stop the worry! I don't have many symptoms except sore boobs, peeing during the night and I get that fluttering feeling in my heart like I'm taking palpitations. Glad to hear your cramps are easing a bit. Hope you get another good nights sleep again tonight x


----------



## Jules13

* fine thanks.


----------



## Sammilb

Evening ladies I trust that your all well?!

I'm a great aunt again today my niece Christy had her twins today a boy and a girl all doing well?.

I'm still quite preoccupied about my last hospital visit. When I got back home from that appointment I was told to provisionally book an appointment for mays period ( due on the 10th)  and the woman I was speaking to said the 17 th of June . Anyway I'm going to wait for my period to start then on the second day will phone them.

Best wishes too you all

Sam x


----------



## orlando08

jules - goodness, yes I did sleep all the way through last night, now that makes me worry as I have been up every night in the last month!


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Right ladies I am panicking.....

i meant to phone the unit today but completely forgot as I slept late after night shift last night.  

I've to take my HCG booster tonight and when the nurse phoned yesterday I am sure she said take it at 21.30 and my last cetrotide an hour before but then when I was reading back the instructions to her I said .... take my last cetrotide at half 8, and she interupted me and said no, take it at half 6, an hour before HCG, I said "oh sorry i thought you had said 21.30".  So carried on taking and repeating the instructions a little perplexed.  

I just stuck the piece of paper to my fridge. I looked at it again last night and 21.30 was staring out at me in the corner where I had started to scribble her instructions.  

So will a difference of 2 hours make a difference if i take it at 19.30 instead of 21.30.  Also just read the instructions and I wasn't told to store it in the fridge, it has been sitting out since I got it yesterday morning.  I do plan to take it at 19.30 and phone the clinic tomorrow but any reassurance would be greatly received

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## wishes79

Hi somwhere sorry i dont know the answer but i do think they want you to be very specific about the time you take the trigger. I hope someone else can help or is there an out of hours numbet? Im sure they could work something out no matter what happens but hope you get an answer soon x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Thanks wishes, I know it has to be AT LEAST 36 hours before EC so half 7 would make more sense.  I am thinking she has gotten mixed up when she told me the time in 24 hour format i.e said 21,30 instead of 19.30.  Thats what i'm hoping anyway.  The nurse just kept interrupting me when she was telling me to read back her instructions that it got kinda lost in translation.  
xxxx


----------



## Paris2075

Hi somewhere it is normally 7.30!
Try phoning the clinic because they are late mon & Tuesday night till 7.45!
I was there til 7 last night!!
X


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Thanks Paris, Ocht I should have left a message when I phoned the back of 5, I just assumed they would be away.  Anyway, I have kinda talked myself into that it has been a big mix up that I have created in my head and I am just about to draw the bloody thing up and inject ha ha.  I will phone clinic tomorrow to set my mind at rest.

Always a drama xxxxx


----------



## Paris2075

Somewhere I know how u feel you try to take in all info at the time but it can be overload!
I'm sure 7.30 is correct as that's when I took mine! 
I was in fir ec last time 7.30 am! 
Sure you will be fine.
Good luck for tomoro!
X


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Thanks girls.

Well the deed is done, so nothing I can do now.  Injection free day tomorrow and I'm so glad to see the back of the metformin tabs, they are a horrible drug.

Jules .... every day is such a leap forward. PMA

orlando .... sorry but I giggled at your post about you worrying about your sleeping habits.  Its so true that every tiny wee change makes us go out of our mind with worry - worry when we don't sleep, worry when we do.  Hope you have another good sleep tonight, sleep is a good tonic for any kind of worry.  

desperate ..... i know you had your scan recently, hope all is ok

hugs to everyone

Somewhere xxxxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Somewhere I was also 7.30, hope that helps.


----------



## PixieMcG

Can't believe prostap is this week, I have felt like it dragged in but all the same it's this sat.


----------



## Kimbles

Cardall that's great...you'll be excited to get going again.

Orlando....your inbox is full

Desperate....hope your ok?

Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks kimbles I am indeed, slightly worried about work this time but have a few weeks before I need to worry about that.

How are you?


----------



## Kimbles

Does your work know what's happening? I told my boss and she has been amazing! I'm good thanks.....cautiously excited! 

Xx


----------



## Sammilb

Evening ladies,

Feeling anxious and can't shake it off! Hope that tomorrow I'm feeling better, back to work tomorrow so hopefully it will be something to preoccupy my mind!.

Is it normal to one day be positive then one day worrying about the whole thing!.

Right now I honestly feel like crying!. 

Sorry with burdening yous with my low mood but apart from FF I don't have no one else to talk to regarding this fertility treatment.

Sam x


----------



## orlando08

somewhere - I know, honestly I will be crazy after this!! had a sharp pain that made me feel sick this afternoon, wasnt I relieved that it was a combination of wind and needing the loo     .
fingers crossed for you, hopefully your times will be ok, I am sure I was 730 for booster, as I was doing normal injections at 7pm and so I felt like a junkie!


kimbles - in box sorted

my work know all about it and manager, team leader have been great, even better now they know I got my BFP, so they are bending over backwards to make sure I dont get stressed


----------



## orlando08

Awh Sammilb, we have all been there, it honestly is a rollercoaster, I am sure everyone will agree.

remember what the outcome is.. it is really worth it, it can be disheartening at time, but you will be fine, you can do this x


----------



## PixieMcG

Kimbles yeah my boss knows, says the right things but doesn't follow through with actions.  Will keep an eye n it, hr and oh are better they have told me to take the time off I need but boss makes jokes about that.  Not sure how to take it yet.

Sam unfortunately that's the way it is with this process huni, don't worry we're all here for you. Just think tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi all,

As you can see from my display picture we had our scan on the 29th. I didn't get very good news, my pregnancy has ended in a miscarriage confirmed on sunday in wishaw and monday afternoon at the royal. I don't know how or why this has happened to me. Back into the royal tomorrow for more bloods and need 2 trace them until under 3. My dh and me are totally devastated. If you ever get told that having brown bleeding with back ache is normal, then please seek advice from ur local a+e or gynacologist as I was constalty asking nurses if thiswas normal and got told I was fine! Which I was not. Pain got worse over weekend and come the sunday I was little heavier. Got a early pregnancy scan on saturday at epas which showed a early pregnancy. But bloods on monday are down to 182 . I'm sorry girls for giving you this bad news. Hope you's are all doing well. I haven't slept at all and my eyes are burning from crying constantly. I am in total disbelief and anger why it happened to me  x


----------



## PixieMcG

Omg desperate I absolutely feel gutted for you. I hope you get some answers tomorrow.  I know it won't make you feel any better, at this time you need to grieve your loss. Again I am so sorry x


----------



## Kimbles

Desperate....I'm am devastated for you both! Big hugs love and take care of each other.

Xxxx


----------



## wishes79

Desperate i an so so sorry to hear your news i am gutted for you. I constantly ask myself why life is so cruel. I know nothing will confort you right now but i will be thinking about you and dh tonight. 

Cardall im in tommorow for prostap very nervous to actually get started. 

Somewhere glad you got an answer just relax now.

Sami i know exactly how you feel. One day i think of course it will work and the next day im depressed cause i think there is no chance its awful but the truth is we just need to get ourselves through it the best we can and pray for that miracle ending. X


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes you will be fine with prostap, i am actually looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Jules13

Desperate I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I've been there myself and I know how hard it is. It's so heartbreaking when life throws you a miracle then cruelly takes it away. There's nothing that anyone can say to make you feel any better but want you to know we're all here for you. Take time for yourself and dh to be together. So sorry   xx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Thank u girls 4ur kind words. I am totally devastated to be honest angry at everything why give me this and take it away from me!! Its annoying me also that how cold the frigging nurses are they are like robots!! Conveyor belt no support what so ever! Totally gutted isn't the ord


----------



## Jules13

That's how I felt too. I initially felt so upset and down then I started getting really angry and wanted answers but unfortunately you probably won't get any answers as its one of those things that can't be explained unless you go through numerous expensive private tests and even then they might not find a reason why it happened. I found the nurses at wishaw general disgusting to deal with. When I had my mc I tested at home and the test didn't even register that I was pregnant. When I called the early pregnancy unit at wishaw I was in tears sobbing down the phone saying I'd been bleeding and my test was showing negative. The nurse actually said 'well if you have a negative test then there's nothing we can do for you, this is a pregnancy unit and you're not pregnant'. I still remember her name and if I ever meet her I'll be letting her know she needs a lesson in how to deal with people. I hope you're able to talk to someone a bit more understanding and try to get some answers as to why you had brown blood. Take care and big hugs xx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Jules - the girls over at wishaw were lovely to be honest its the royal they are so coldand like robots! I shall not be having being palmed off not this! I've been trying for 6 years now tortued myself and refus 2b tossed to the side!! Omg I'm sorry for rant I'm so friggin angry and not thinking straight,


----------



## Jules13

Don't be silly. That's what we're all here for, support from each other. Just make a list of questions that you'd like them to answer and although you might not get a reason as to why it happened they might suggest things that you could do differently if you decided to try again like maybe other meds that could help support a pregnancy. I've never dealt with the nurses at GRI until this cycle so can't comment on how they deal with situations like this but its such a shame that you didn't get one that was more sympathetic. X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Desperate really sorry to hear your news . Take care of yourself x x


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Yeah I think we need some time to take all this in I go back tomorrow for yet more bloods  wish I didn't need to they said they need 2keep doing until levels down past 3. What more humiliating is I had 2 get a cervix examination (speculum) to see if my cervix was open or closed(mine was still closed aparently) totally heartbreakig and degrading


----------



## orlando08

Desperate , I am so sorry to hear of your loss, remember we are hear for you,  you and dh take care of each other xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi desperate

I am soo soo sorry about your loss. Life is so cruel sometimes and not anything anyone can say can make you feel any better. I have been there and know exactly how you feel.  The only words of wisdom I can give you are that time is a great heeler.  Look after yourself. I have sent you a PM.  



somwhere xxxxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

Cardall and Wishes ..... its strange how we get excited about sticking needle in our tums.  great you are both starting soon.

Sam .... feeling up and down is normal i'm afraid, your hormones and emotions becomes a bit of a mess during this journey.  Hold on, you will get through it.  What stage are you at?

afm ..... thanks girls for your reassurance about booster, just had a call from clinic after me leaving the strangest of messages last night and thank the lord i took booster at the right time.  I am still positive that the nurse originally said 21,30, why else would I have written that down.  Anyhoo its all good. I have a day of total relaxation today, well in between housework and shopping!!

Have a lovely day girls  

Somewhere xxxx


----------



## wishes79

Well girls im on my way prostap done i love how they tell you so calmly about the side effects. Not looking forward to it. I will convince myself i am having them even if i dont get any. The new bit is easy to find and they are doing late nights and early mornings. Im now booked for mon 13 for scan so really soon. A bit weird as i doubt much will have happened by then but you never know. 

Very exciting. Cardall you will be next.

Yep im on the bus and have convinced myself im going tingly and dizzy im a nightmare. Somewhere glad the panic is over enjoy your drug free day and dont do too much housework x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

so sorry to hear your news desperate hope u get some answers and u and dh look after each other, I've not been in u'r position but do feel the GRi nurses robotic some are better than others, big hugs

somewhere glad u got the right time in the end, they must've told u the wrong time no way u'd get it wrong after all the work u put in to get there x

good luck wishes it's great to get started after all the waiting x

am bk on Fri getting nervous really hoping there growth going on, injections are tough don't mind the menopur but ceritide is not good to me lol


----------



## Sammilb

Somewhere over the rainbow.  I have to wait for my may period then phone them with dates, then they calculate more days on top for first injection I think they said 21 days after period?!.

Hope your all well, sorry to hear that some of you have had bad news, my thoughts are with you.      

Every time we have gone to the gri for our appointments we usually have a really lovely nice but the last appointment we had a different nurse, she was quite uncaring in attitude!.

Sam x


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Sam - it was her I have had past twice I've been there hence why I have been disgusted! So I'm not the only one now lol. I've slept all day today but pain not getting better bleeding is worse also going through a towel per half hour hubby is thinking once he comes home at 5.30 to go to a+e but I feel fine but pain n tiredness


----------



## Sammilb

@ disparate its always best to have it checked out at A&E especially if your bleeding that heavy!.


Hope your ok


Xx


----------



## orlando08

oh desperate, youve got me really worried about you, if its still heavy get to a+e , just for peace of mind, DH will be awfully worried about you xx



wishes - congrats, its always a pain that you have a bit of a wait now 

KImbles/jules - how are you two today?


----------



## PixieMcG

Desperate I agree get it checked if it stays heavy.

Wishes that's early for your scan, we are 18 days after pros tap.  Hope all is well tonight.

Sami yeah they give you prostap day 21 and then Stims approx 17 days later. Hope af comes soon.


----------



## wishes79

Desperate def go get yourself checked out just for peace of mind. 

Orlando kimbles and jules hope you are all ok. 

Cardall yes i thought it was quick it was originally the 16th but they are doing things a bit different. You might find yours is changed as well. She said even if you dont have a bleed by then they will scab you just to see how you are getting on.  Maybe i will be really quick and get to start early


----------



## PixieMcG

Oh really fingers crossed. So where did you go for prostap? I wasn't told to go to the new place when I was given my appointment?


----------



## wishes79

I called them because i saw posts from other girls they have moved to the maternity unit. Its the princess royal building you just go to the main entrance on alexandra parade and its well signposted its on level 5 if you use the lift really easy to find and this is coming from someone who can get lost anywhere. X


----------



## PixieMcG

Ha ha sounds fair enough, i believe it's about to begin again. I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## blue egg

Ayrshire ladies help me need info for someone. Hold on mad rabbit on lose


----------



## blue egg

Its ok he lyin down need to watch him like a hawk sometimes lol, right can anyone tell me if x house check ur tubes for blockages and how long the waitin list is x


----------



## ayrshire78

Blue Egg - yes you can get it done in Ayrshire and Arran ( think it is at xhouse ) and its a 6-7 month waiting list from when you are referred for the procedure


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey Ladies

Sam ..... I just noticed the name of the nurse and that it was the one Desperate wasn't happy with either, I saw her for the first time on Monday, only nurse who has left me with a bruise after bloods, and yeah she seemed uninterested when I asked her about my drug regime post ET,  She just said to ask the nurses then and gave me my boxes of meds! Shame cos all the rest I have found to be lovely.  Its funny though when I had my treatment at Nuffield over last 2 years there was just one nurse that did't fill me full of confidence there too, again all the rest were exceptionally lovely.  There is always one I suppose!

Blue egg .... how are you doing.  As for as the tube checking question, I had HSG at Xhouse and it was about 6 months after first referal appointment. Hope that helps.  I later had hysteroscopy but that was only after 4 x unsuccessful FET and recommended by my private doc, but went back to NHS doc and asked for it, he agreed and I had it about 3 months later at xhouse before last FET.

afm ..... we got 14 eggs this morning, I am delighted.  To phone tomorrow to see how they misbehaved overnight and in for ET Sat.  Had dihydracodiene for first time after it and wow is that a strong drug, I felt kinda high, had to come home and sleep it off. Just sticking to paracetamol now.  walking around as if i've had an accident in my drawers haha.  It will be worth it though PMA  

Hugs everyone

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## orlando08

somewhere -  fantastic news, I will keep my fingers crossed for you 

Blue egg - I got a Laparaoscopy done at Xhouse, think it took about 6months after we joined WL for IUI, would that be what your looking for?


desperate - how are you today honey? did you go and get checked out, or did things ease up?  xx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Somewhere - well done on all ur eggs u must be sore! I had 2get they tabs as cramping afteas sore

Afm - got kept in last night just for monitoring and I think cause I had morphine too. Got fluids aswell as my blood sugar levels were down to 3.7 and weren't coming up with lucozade :s. I managed to sleep my day away (again) pain killers are knocking me out. Feel totally empty tosay  and everytime I look on ******** people are announcing their pregnancy! I feel so guilty as well as I keep thinking it was my fault  I don't honestly know how to feel


----------



## Jules13

Blue egg I know how I feel, I ended up deleting ******** for a while cos i couldn't handle seeing scan pics and baby announcements. It's so hard. Hope you're feeling a but better today although I'm sure you're still numb by it all. Hugs. 

Somewhere, that's a fantastic never, well done you! Hope they're all getting jiggy and you have good news in the morning  

Hi Orlando and kimbles how are you both doing? I'm fine but just desperate for some morning sickness so it all feels real. Still not sure it's properly sunk in yet. 

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well x


----------



## Paris2075

Desperate- so sorry to hear what you have been through!
I know from experience recently as I too had a loss & it is very hard to pick yourself back up again!!
I felt like I was on my own & scared & I was dealt with just as a matter of course if you know what I mean!! You never get any answers when you ask questions either!!
Unfortunately it does come across that some nurses canbe cold!
Whether its there way of dealing with it I don't know!

However I am now on my 2nd cycle of ivf I have tried to move on & hope this time works for me had a set back at the weekend think due to prostap side effects. I had no side effects last time around but felt really depressed & had a mother of headache for 6 days there!!
It was awful! Started stimms yesterday & no headaches now!!
Hopefully in time you will feel better.

Well done somewhere on eggs great amount!!!

Hopefully I will have lots of follies next Friday when back for scan
X


----------



## wishes79

Hi cardall just popped in to say good luck tommorrow you must be excited. 

Paris you have scared me with the prostap story im on day 3 and not feeling much yet but i know its early days im just waiting on all the lovely side effects to hit. Good luck on the stims.

Blue egg i love your rabbit i think he would get on so well with my dog. Hope you are ok.

Its a shame that some nurses can be cold. The nurses i have met especially one called janice have been great. I also thought dr vani was really nice. It should be a rule that only nice people get to be nurses. 
Right off to work for me thank goodness its friday.


----------



## Paris2075

Wishes- please don't worry I had no symptoms last time not everyone does!!
Soon as the stimms started headaches went just drink plenty of water!!!
X


----------



## orlando08

desperate - so glad you went and got checked out!!


Paris - Hi, feels like we haven't seen you for ages, glad to see your on track x


afm  -  I have a docs appointment today, just really to check in and let them know what's happening.  Things have been making me gag the past few days, but not sure if its just cause I have been tired or if its sickness kicking off.  Girls at work had a cheese snack day yesterday, some strong smoked chedders and I couldn't look at them, puke, but I liked the small picked onions !! when was the last time I felt like I had to eat one of those?.. DH brought home choc cake to have last night, but that didn't entertain me either, something is definite going on.  Been eating houmous and crackers when nothing else has appealed to me.  

was a bit stressed at work yesterday, so thank god I am off for a week now, have cousin from New Zealand coming to stay. Unfortunately, it has coincided with my dad signs of dementia getting worse, my sister had to call doc yesterday as dad was in bed at 1pm in the afternoon and thought it was 1am, going to try and keep calm about this, doc wants to see him under the pretense of a blood test, so he can check him out and arrange a brain scan. why do these things always happen at the same time ?  

anyway I better get in for a shower and make myself presentable.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey Ladies

Paris ..... great news you have started.  I never had prostap this time and was lucky that it never caused me any grief of side effects when I have it before.  I did have metformin which was a horrible drug.  So glad that one is finished.  Post ET drugs here I come.  Hope your scan brings good news of growing follies.

Orlando ..... good sign that you are having some symptoms. Sorry to hear your dad is poorly. don't forget to look after yourself too.

Jules ..... I wouldn't worry too much about not having any symptoms, I too prayed for morning sickness ( why would we do that to ourselves), not everyone has symptoms, some women just sail though pregnancy.  Hope everything is well, like I said before, every day is a huge leap forward.

Desperate .... hope things are settling.

afm ..... well girlies I am absolutely over the moon, we have 13 fertilised little beans this morning so def in for ET tomorrow morning.  Up early for acupuncture sesh before I go.  Me and DH seem to have no problem making beans , its just baking them thats a little harder, but I feel so positive this time.  I am delighted about having a fresh transfer as missed out on this before.  Had to sleep sitting up in bed last night, the gas building in my tummy was agony.  Better today, just a little tender and uncomfortable. DH is looking after me very well, bless. Lazy day on the couch beckons

Have a lovely day

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi girls does anyone know if I phoned the dr I would get a tens machine off of them? I am scunnered taking these painkillers they are making me sick, hard to be sick when tears tripping u . 

Good luck somewhere for tomorrow. X


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Desperate ..... i'm not sure that is something they would have.


----------



## blue egg

Thanks girls for the help.
Wishes mad rabbit alert, was mindin my own business last nite sittin watchin footie(I know I'm a good wide) and wee nacho came flyin at full speed on to the arm of the couch and started to lick my more must have been bored lyin on my brand new rug and castin all over it lol hair for miles at the moment can't keep up with it lol x


----------



## Jules13

Thanks somewhere.  You're right every day is a huge day forward. I've just past ths 6 week mark which is further than I got last time so fingers crossed. 

Good luck got tomorrow, I hope so much that this is your time xx


----------



## Kimbles

Hi girls

Somewhere....well done you! Good luck for tomoro! Ill be thinking about you! 

Desperate, I'm so sorry you have been through this awful experience! I hope your looking after yourself. 

Paris glad your on the way now. Hope your well

Orlando, jules.... Hope you's are good and it's sinking in! I have been boaking occasionally and I have been incredibly tired today! My boobs are sore and nipples are huge and bright red....tmi, sorry! I'm quite enjoying all these little things to be honest! 

Hope everyone else is well.

Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks wishes prostap tomorrow and I can't wait to start again.

Somewhere that's great numbers. Good luck.

Blue egg good to hear from you.


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi all,

Well my pain has eased off good bit from yesterday and today, just my emotional pain left to deal with. I keep telling myself that women go through this at all stages and keep reminding myself that my time will come. Just so hard to let go to the fact that I was so close! You often wonder why we actually do this ourself, we put ourself through pain of going through ivf and its hidious procedures, the waiting games to find out how well the embies have developed then the ultimate 2ww! When we first get that result ur on cloud 9 and for some as low as u can get to think it is over with . I still stick by to what I say good things come to those who wait. 

My dh and I would like to thank all of you for your kind words and your support  we have decided that we are going to take time out of the baby making business for a while, as this has sunk us a lot. Thinking of going on holiday and getting our relationship back to fun times instead of regitmented sex lol. I am only young just now so I have got time to come back to it. If god is on my side then what will be will be and what's for me certainly won't go by me. 

I really hope all the bfp ladies have their little bundles of joy and the pregnancy symptoms aren't too bad, but wish u the best of luck with the night time feeds etc lol  

For the girls just starting their journeys or at et stage mind and look after yourself and partners  and hope it goes your way. 

I am taking a break from ff at the moment as I love coming on and hearing good news and sysmptoms etc but at the moment it is like a open wound and putting something stingy on it. So I wish all u lovely kind hearted girlies out there all the love and support u need


Love desperate x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

desperate ..... I am glad symptoms are settling.  At least now you can begin to move on from from what has happened.  I hope you and DH begin to enjoy each other again, it is so east to forget that we also have our relationships to look after when we get so wrapped up in all things TTC.  Good luck wherever your journey takes you, and whatever your future holds I truly hope it makes you happy.  

Cardall ...... great news you have started. you must feel good.

afm ....  well I have 2 x  8 out of 8 graded embies on board and 6 frosties.  It was the first time that the ET was done under ultrasound and feels good to have seen them go in.  I am so much more positive about this cycle.  Just pray our little embies like there new surroundings and find somewhere nice to call home for the next 9 months.

Another day on the couch for me

Hugs everyone

Somewhere xxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Desperate take care and enjoy each other. 

Somewhere that's incredible!!!! Well done clever girl!! Take it easy next 2 weeks now. We hear for you. 

Xxx


----------



## wishes79

Desperate look after yourself and i hope you are back on ff when you feel ready and that you get that bfp

Somewhere what an amazing result well done you must feel so relieved. Just stay calm and enjoy being pupo.

Kimbles jules orlando how are you doing when do you get your first scans?

Cardall how did you get on today? 

Afm day 4 of dr and no real side effects apart from the fact that i spent 20 mins looking for keys last night then found them in my pocket is ditzyness a sympton or maybe thats just normal for ne lol


----------



## PixieMcG

Desperate I wish you so much luck for the future. I hope you can move on in time huni.

Somewhere that's fantastic news. Rest up and enjoy being pupo.

Wishes got prostap, feel fine a bit tired but I think its more to do with me being ill the past week or so.  They brought my next appointment forward so back in on the 20th instead of the 22nd.  When was your appointment?

Kimbles Orlando jules how are you all doing?


----------



## Kimbles

Wishes and cardall that's gret you's are on the way! It will fly in now! 

I'm feeling good. Feel a bit sick, not vomiting and incredibly tired! Little twinges at times that I think are my ovaries. I havnt heard from acs about scan yet....but I did get a cheeky little scan from my friend who is an obstetrician and I have a little pregnancy sac in the right place. Was nice to see. 

Xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Kimbles that's reassuring huni.  When is your scan date?


----------



## Kimbles

I haven't heard from acs about official scan yet. I'd imagine it be the end of the month. 
I'm nightshift tonight....yuk! Want to chill on couch! Roll on Monday morning.

Xx


----------



## wishes79

Hi kimbles thats great lucky you having a nice friend to do that great news that everything is as it should be. 

Cardall my scan is 13 may so thats only 13 days of dr doubt i'll be ready to start stimms so soon but you never know. How long did it take for your af to turn up last time? I had a lovely afternoon nap today and fell asleep on the sofa for an hour last night with my little dog lying next to me not sure if its the dr but thats my excuse to dh lol


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes my af turned up as per my normal cycle, about a week after prostap.

I still need to wait my 16 days for scan but that was same as last time so hope I will be ready too.

We're only a few days apart I think depends on Stims eh.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi ladies

have just realised that i only have enough 2ww meds for 12 days, was it the same for you ladies and did you just get more from your GP?

xxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Somewhere, is it the progesterone pessaries you have? I had 12 days of them. Started the morning of ET and finished night before otd. The corpus luteum should have taken over production of progesterone by then. Hope this helps. Hope your resting and feeling good. 

Xx


----------



## orlando08

I just noticed the other day that I missed a day of pesseries oops they had fallen down the side of the dresser !


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Girls have any of you heard of a term called "Bulky Uterus"??


----------



## PixieMcG

Mmm no huni, did you get told that?


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Yeah but google isnt really explaining it, its a few times i have heard drs and consultants and scan people saying now and im just wondering what it is lol...so much for coming off this a while lol


----------



## wishes79

Nope its new to me what does it mean?

Hi cardall how you doing still no symptoms for me apart from some mild cramps but thats normal for me af is due tue/wed so wonder if she will appear on schedule.

How is everyone doing ? X


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Just keeps mentioning that it grows like endometriosism but i will be asking when we know more what is happening with us  hopefully get to see the mystery consultants that we never see lol


----------



## PixieMcG

Desparate strange how none of the doctors have explained what it is.

Wishes I'm okay had hot flush last night and then tired today but I have been ill so probably run down.  Hope your af comes soon.


----------



## desparate2bmummy

If I hung about instead of running out the doors I would have found out lol but next time I will ask x


----------



## blue egg

Cardall ur lucky as soon as i got 2nd prostap i was having headaches then hot flushes i thought it was worse second time round lol cant wait to go again though!!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## MissM

Hi girls, 

Had a long break from this but back for first and final DIVF. 

Had Prostap last Tue, af arrived on Sat - headaches and flushes are nightmare   back this Thursday for new start appt.

Looking for support - anyone on same protocol?

xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

Kimbles .... thanks, I am looking into continuing my progesterone support this time so will see what I can do. You were brave getting an early early scan.  My goal post is 8 weeks before i do anything, thats after I get my BFP this time of course.

Jules .... how's things, i saw you posted a thread earlier today, hope all is ok?

Desperate .... I have heard that terminology but to be honest not quite sure what it means.  Hope you got some answers today.  

cardall, wishes .... hope the symptoms are not causing too much misery, Least its a sign that it is doing what it is supposed to

MissM .... Hi, and I wish you lots of luck with this cycle

Blue egg ..... is nice to see you are in a better place now and thinking about starting again

I had prostap with my FET's and was always ok with it, must just have been one of the lucky ones.

afm .... my tum is all bruised already from clexane inj and this is just the 3rd day.  

Hugs all

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## Jules13

Hi ladies,

Somewhere, yeah I posted on a pregnancy thread earlier cos i think I'm having a nervous breakdown lol. I've been so anxious since I got my bfp and I've tried to stay positive but after losing my last pregnancy at 6 weeks I can't help but think it could happen again. I've been symptom spotting like mad and the only things I've had are sore boobs and peeing through the night. I've had no nausea or sickness and I'm just desperate to know that there's still something happening in there. I woke up yesterday morning and my sore boobs had just disappeared. I also wasn't up in the middle of the night last night either and today I've got awful backache. Google isn't my friend any more as everything I've read about a sudden lack of symptoms indicates a miscarriage especially when accompanied by backache. Anyway in a nervous wreck with worry which is obviously no good if I do have a healthy baby still there. I called a private scan clinic today and they offer reassurance scans from 6 weeks so I booked it straight away and go tonight. I just need to know either way if everything's ok or not, just for my sanity! I've never been like this in my life. I'm usually so laid back but IVF has made me nuts lol. 

I'm also on clexane and its such a horrible injection. Wee tip is not to rub your skin after it and that should help with the bruising. I was black and blue at the beginning and almost ran out of places to jag! Thankfully I've mastered it now. Hope you're doing well. X


----------



## MissFruity

Good luck for 2nite Jules am sure everything will.be fine and the reassurance will relax u a bit  xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Jules .... yeah this IVF malarky really does play with your mental state, will be thinking of you, hope it all goes ok

Somewhere xxxx


----------



## Jules13

Thanks ladies. I know it drives you mad! This'll just be a one off scan just to put my mind at ease and once I know everything's ok I'll be able to relax and enjoy my pregnancy. Just wish my sore boobs would come back or I could feel a bit icky but I just feel normal again and that's what's really upset me. I'll let you's know x


----------



## Kimbles

Jules, I hope all is well to tonight. Ill be thinking of you. 

Somewhere, I don't know that brave is the word for my early scan, just impatient! 

Cardall and wishes..... It's so exciting for you again. Hope you's are doing good and keeping positive! 

Great your feeling better blue egg and welcome missm. 

I am so tired today and very nauseated! Not complaining! 

Xx


----------



## orlando08

jules  - fingers crosses for you  , I know exactly what you mean, about it driving you nuts, I only seem to have sensitive nipples now and quite tired,  I think other symptoms have disappeared..

what about you Kimbles - are you still getting symptoms?

Miss M -hi, hopefully this is your lucky time x


----------



## wishes79

Hi girls jules i hope everything goes ok with your scan im sure you will be fine.

Kimbles orlando it must be so nerve wracking waiting on the scans i would be going mad.

Hi miss m what protocol are you on i had prostap last wed 1st may and am going for scan on 13th but still waiting on af getting a bit crampy so hope she arrives in the next day or two.

Somewhere hope you are doing well im not really getting any symptoms from prostap no headaches or anything i do feel a bit hotter than normal but its not like a hot flush or sweating i just feel constantly slightly warmer not uncomfortable. My boobs are maybe a bit more tender than normal but again very mild. 

Blue egg nice to hear from you. Hope your wee rabbit is keeping you happy.

I was in troon today had a lovely meal at the harbour and feel nice and relaxed 

im trying to keep the PMA going.


----------



## PixieMcG

Hello ladies.

Julie's hope all is well tonight with your scan.

I had such a down day today and poor dh just can't cheer me up, he's gone a drive think more to get out of my way.  I'm not normally like this just cant seem to shift it.


----------



## wishes79

Jules let us know how you get on. 

Cardall poor you feeling down. Just try and think about how excited you were on saturday and how happy you will be if this works. Remember its just hormones it will pass.x


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks wishes, not sure if its the pros tap or just a bad day.


----------



## wishes79

Cardall hope you feel better soon and im sure dh understands. Its a tough time and as much as we try and stay upbeat it can really wear you down. I have a lot of why is this happening to me moments but after being on ff i know there are a lot of us in the same boat.

We can support each other through this and it will be worth it in the end. 

X


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Morning Ladies

Cardall .... hope you have a better day today.  Be kind to your DH, he is going through it too and if he is anything like mine I know sometimes he will struggle as he feels that it is you who is going through it all and won't know what to do with himself.  Its an up and down emotional time.  Its the waiting that gets me, maybe its just waiting on your af to really get started that is bothering you.  Its sunny outside today, hope that cheers you up.

Jules .... hope all is ok with you

Have a lovely day girls

Somewhere xxxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi Ladies

so I am 5 days post ec and 3 days post et and I don't feel sore anymore from ec, but have this constant uncomfortable feeling, kinda like the feeling I get before AF.  I don't remember having this with any of my FET, (never bled before OTD with any of my FET).  I am trying to tell myself that it is good - embies implanting but is that too early?

trying-not-to-stress.com

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## orlando08

hi somewhere, the nurses say that the feeling of implantation is the same as AF about to some, so I am afraid you will just need to wait and see  


has anyone heard from Jules since last night?


----------



## Kimbles

Somewhere....the waiting is the most horrendous part of this process...I thought! Try stay positive and relax. I know it's easier said than done. 

I hope jules is alright. 

Xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

thanks ladies

I really don't think it is af, i just don't remember feeling like this with FET's.  I am still really bloated, there were no vest tops for me today!!

Hope your ok Jules

somewhere xxxxx


----------



## Jules13

Hi ladies thanks for all the well wishes and sorry for not letting you know sooner. Straight after the scan last night I went to my mums to let her know how we got on and today has been such a busy work day. Anyway all is well and I saw the most amazing little heartbeat. It's something that I'd never thought I'd experience. I asked why all symptoms just vanished and she said every pregnancy is different and symptoms can change over night or stop completely but it doesn't mean that any things wrong. I've promised dh that I'm never googling again! I'm staying away from it and I'm hopefully going to enjoy this pregnancy now without worrying about every minute of the day. I hope every one if you get to experience it, it's so incredible to think that something the size of a grain of rice can have a wee heart pounding away 

Kimbles and Orlando I hope you are both well and are looking forward to your scans too. What dates are you going?

Somewhere, the waiting is horrible. The 2ww is torture but I hope it's all worth it for you and hope that something's going on in your tummy! 

Wishes, I never had any prostap symptoms except maybe feeling a bit hotter but like you it was nothing to complain about. Think we had it lucky cos done girls have horrible side effects. Hope you're doing well. 

Cardall I hope you're feeling better. I think we're all allowed the occasional off day. It's such a mentally draining time for us all and hormones are going nuts with all the meds. Hopefully the sunshine had made you feel better too. 

Hello to blue egg and miss fruity too and Sorry if I've missed anyone. 

Xxx


----------



## Kimbles

Jules I'm so pleased for you. Take care love and enjoy. 

Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks wishes and somewhere. Af is due next week with stims due to start on the 20th. Fingers crossed.

Somewhere the nurse told me the same that implantation can feel like af. I really hope its implantation. 

Jules amazing so pleased for you. 

Kimbles blueegg miss fruity hope all is well.

I had a better day today, I didn't have any symptoms through my last cycle but this time I feel shattered and can't be bothered with trivial things like work. Awe well we have to just get on with it.


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks wishes and somewhere. Af is due next week with stims due to start on the 20th. Fingers crossed.

Somewhere the nurse told me the same that implantation can feel like af. I really hope its implantation. 

Jules amazing so pleased for you. 

Kimbles blueegg miss fruity hope all is well.

I had a better day today, I didn't have any symptoms through my last cycle but this time I feel shattered and can't be bothered with trivial things like work. Awe well we have to just get on with it.


----------



## MissFruity

Aw thts brill Jules i was keepin an eye on the thread to see how u got on it must be an amazing feeling!! Enjoy it now  xxx


----------



## wishes79

Jules i am so happy that you got to see your little miracle. Ive been thinking qbout you today and yes google is a bad thing. Hopefully you can relax a bit and enjoy being pregnant

somewhere the 2ww must be a nightmare with all the symptom spotting but i think you just need to stay calm and visualise the embies snuggling in

cardall glad you are feeling better i know what you mean about work i just want the days to fly by.

Kimbles & orlando hope you are well

Im still a bit crampy but no af she would be due today or wed if this was a normal cycle so heres hoping my body behaves for once.

Night girls x


----------



## MissFruity

Hey  i called GRI and spoke to the woman dealing, she said we arent going onto ERI waiting lost we are being kept seperate and ppl who agree will start this summer but jus cant give any date! i have number for ERI, called yday for some info but the woman dealing wasnt in, she will.be in today so once i fne i will let u knw wot she says and hopefully it will help u make a decision  im soooo glad its still 3 tries!!  sorry if this all spelling mistakes being up at this time lol the whole thing has been really stressing me out its basically all i have been thinkn about and basically hounding the postmam everyday fpr a letter just so i knw wots going on!   xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Well managed to get hold of person dealing and she sed 1st app will.be in june with aim to start treatment in august, we still fall under all of.glasgows criteria also! my mind is now at rest hope this helps  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

yeah would probs be quicker! our file got sent to them 2 weeks ago so our app shud be sent out this week sometime for June, we had turkey booked for 1st week in Sept and she told me to cancel it as treatment in Aug, not botherd tho will hopefully be worth it!  xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Yay Jules that is great news, it really is such an amazing thing to see isn't it.  So happy for you xxxxxx


----------



## duffy7

I got my letter a few months ago to say I had been added to the GRI IVF list.
Today I got an appointment through for July and DH to hand in sperm in June, whats the process after this first appointment? do they just do tests and then you wait the 2 years for IVF treatment?

We are going privately just now but I assume we are still entitled to our nhs treatment regardless of whether this private tretament is successful or not?

x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi duffy and welcome

If I remember there are no tests at this stage for you, thats if you have already had routine investigations done. just form filling if i remember rightly, then you wait the 2 years for your first consultation appointment.

If private IVF is successful then no you will not be entilted to NHS IVF.

good luck

Somehwere xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey duffy i had an app witj GRI about 6 months after bein placed on waiting list just for blood tests and for DH to give sample, then went bak up for results then told how long waiting list is and wot treatment i need  after that just the waiting game!!  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

01312422450  thats the direct num where the woman dealing works, when they answered i just asked.to speak to the person dealing with the transfers from GRI...
The woman was so nice so hopefully she can answer any questions u have! let me knw how u get on  xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Evening ladies.

Wishes how are you? I had to take a day of work today, was so tired and headache was horrendous. Paracetamol jst didn't help.


----------



## New-wife2009

Hi ladies, I did introduce myself a while bak and have been lurking since, as I was just waiting with nothing to post really! Have been super excite to see all the bfps recently - very encouraging for the rest of us! Good luck to you.
I got my first appointment letter today for June, so I think that's where we go through our consent forms and our blood tests for HIV etc.? I've to take my latest smear results and rubella confirmation. We then have another appointment at end of June to discuss results and protocol etc. We are so thrilled to finally be getting to this stage after 4 failed IUIs.
Anybody have any advice (even on how to be patient for 4 weeks?!)
Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

New wife unfortunately waiting is the hardest part but it will fly in and before you know it you will be starting.


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi all not been on for a few days been a bit down, went for 1st scan on friday and only had 2 folicle over 10, went bk on mon same 2 got a little bigger but nothing else had, nurse said she thought I'd be cancelled but to come bk wed today so went this morning and same 2 got a bit bigger but nothing else so thats the end of my ivf journey this time..feel so let down don't think they had me on the right dose of menopur as was taking the same as when I done iui on a positive they have converted this one to iui but I've had 3 failed already really not confident going into this..


----------



## PixieMcG

Shell I'm sorry your cycle got cancelled, will you get another go.


----------



## Paris2075

Cardall - shame about the headaches I was the same for 5 days but soon as you start injections they will lift!!

Shell- what dose where u on? I responded quick when going through iui last time but first cycle of ivf took a while for some reason!!

Did anyone else get pulling/ tightening feelings during stimms mine have been terrible this time just hope there is loads of follies on Friday & that's why!! Kind of like a stitch at times!!
X


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks Paris.  Braving work tomorrow just gt to get on with it.

Hope that means your follies are growing huni.


----------



## shellmcglasgow

yes I'll still get my ivf turns if this doesn't work, I was on menopur 150ml am and ceritide pm, didn't produce enought follices @ a good size lots of +'s and 10 but only 2 got bigger.


----------



## wishes79

Shell thats a shame im surprised they didnt increase your dose. Fingers crossed the iui wirks.

Cardall poor you but just think it will be worth it.

Im still feeling ok. And still no af aaarrgg. Def feeling really hot which comes and goes  and i woke up last night roasting but i havent had full blown hot flushes with sweat and things. No headaches at all but feeling a bit shaky today. Still getting cramps so just wish af would arrive or scan will be a waste of time. 

Anyway  enough moaning by me. Hope everyone is doing ok. Somewhere getting close to big otd.  Paris good luck for tommorow x


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes hope af comes soon its always late when you don't want it to be.

I feel better today, think I have been run down too and everything has just caught up with me. Not sure the headaches are related. I have been trying to take my vitamins and eat healthy managed to lose a stone so far, pleased with that, feel like I could be losing a bit more but don't want to jinx it.


----------



## wishes79

Cardall a stone is brilliant ive put on weight a bit since starting l just cant cope with a diet along with this. Trying to eat healthy along with my chocolate addiction mind you lol


----------



## PixieMcG

I gained weight through my last cycle and then after just had a blow out, I wont be so strict after et though just in case.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

Shell ..... i'm sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. you get all built up and then it must feel like a huge blow.  Try to get a positive frame of mind back 

wishes .... so frustrating when your af doesn't came when you want it, just typical. hopfully just another few days and you will be on track again

cardal .... hope your feeling better. the drugs do wonderful things but can also very nasty to our bodies. And very well done on the weight loss.

paris .....  i remember those pains, hope it means your follies are growing nicely, good luck with scan today.

newwife ..... cardal is right, the waiting is def the hardest, but it will be here before you know it.

afm .... 1 week in 1 week to go.  still feel stretching and bloated in my tum, hoping its all meaning something!

hugs everyone

somewhere xxxe


----------



## Cece0207

Hey guys, not posted in a while but have been keeping an eye on everyone. 

I had FET at Nuffield 2nd may and have been told that my testing date is 16th may. I had 1 5day blastocyst transferred.

I feel that this is awfully long for testing. Do you agree? Anyone in a similar position?


----------



## PixieMcG

cece we were 15 days from EC which from ET would have been 12 days so think your 2 days longer but im not sure if thats because you were fet hun.


----------



## orlando08

hi everyone,

sorry been avoiding posting as nothing has really changed, since waiting on scan, I am so over this waiting malarky  

Cece - Hi, your nearly there, tho I know exactly what you mean, it could drive you mad

Shell - I am so sorry you got cancelled, that is such a shame. time to dust off and get your PMA in order to start again, oh the joys 

something - keeping my fingers crossed, when is your OTD again?

Jules - Glad you had a sneaky scan booked to put your mind at rest, when is your GRI scan date, it must be soon?  

everyone else, have a good weekend.

ps cousins visit went well, managed to have some time to chill while they were out sightseeing and had first night out as designated driver


----------



## Paris2075

Orlando- not long until your scan?

Cardall- how's the headaches?

Well went for my first scan yesterday & more follies than first cycle so that is positive!
Also they could see both ovaries normally there is one that is hiding!
So in for egg collection on Tuesday! Booster tomorrow night!!
So all go now trying not to think about Tuesday it seems ages away!!
I was very emotional yesterday must be the drugs & the fact my husband wi need to leave at clinic after he does his sample to go for a 2 hour interview for his job!! 
Everything is happening at once! OMG

Anyone else due in for ec?
X


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

Paris .... thats great news.  good luck for EC. Shame your DH was to supply and run, but hopefully it will be a luck day for both of you.

Orlando ..... glad you are doing well.  Iv'e been given OTD as 17th, but will be doing it 16th as I have thyroid nurse that day so will tie in nicely as I tell I have a BFP and need meds adjusted (PMA).  Getting scared!

Cece .... i had ET on 4th with 2day embie and was given OTD 17th.  I had treatment at nuffield before and they always gave 14/15 days from ET.  I have noticed since joining here that GRI girls were given 14/15 days from EC.  Suppose it is up to you if you test a couple of days earlier.  Good luck.

Have a lovely weekend girls

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## Paris2075

Somewhere- not long until you get bfp then!! 
Good luck & have a lovely weekend.
X


----------



## Cece0207

Thanks Somewhere. My last cycle at the Nuffield I was given otd of 10 days with 5dt. Not sure why longer this time. I will prob test early as I can't wait any longer!!!


----------



## Sammilb

Hi girls can I ask a question please.

I'm instructed by gri that when I come on I'm to phone them, I was meant to come on (10th)  I know it's only a day late but what do I do if I come on over the weekend?. Do I just keep a date of it and phone on Monday ?.

I know it's coming as I can feel mild af pain, and I get a mild like pin pricking sensation around the area of my bladder?!.

Love and best wishes too you all

Sam x


----------



## PixieMcG

Paris great news, hopefully start of positive news Hun.  Headaches have gone but I still feel more grouchy than normal.

Sami, yes if it comes on at the weekend then call them first thing Monday.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

hi sammilb

have you attend day 3 of af for bloods/scan and to start stimms, is that what you are waiting on your af for? If so I was told that if af comes on the sat then to phone and leave a message and just attend on monday morning, even if they don't call you back as sat would be day1 so mon would be day 3. 
Hope this helps
Good luck
Somewhere xxx


----------



## Sammilb

Hi somewhere, I was Told at my last appointment that I phone with my first day of fresh blood flow, then they said they work out 21 days for prostrap injection then on from that.

Sam xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Sami I also had prostap I called the Monday after as mine started on the sat night. You should be okay Hun.


----------



## Sammilb

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

yeah monday will be fine to phone xxx


----------



## blue egg

Ladies first of all i must ask a question

WHAT IS GOING ON WITH THIS WEATHER lol its May for gods sake 

Hope you are all well especially all you ladies with tiny bump

paris bet your excited about tues although prob nervous but im thinking bout you

Im sending everyone of you whether waiting on af,or follicile scans or cancelled cycles(sorry bout that) loads of hugs you were all there for me and im so grateful


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies hope everyone has a great wknd!! i am now officially transferred to Edinburgh and will have my first app in June and started by Aug eeekk  just waiting on a letter to confirm! shud really move to ERI thread but find everyone on here so lovely  ...gd luck to everyone on their journey hope everyones well   xxx


----------



## blue egg

miss fruity, thats great ur getting started earlier my friend was also offered eri but cause of the distance she thought it would be too much travelling, how are you going to travel x


----------



## MissFruity

we both drive so will jus take the car and have a relative about 30mins away from it so knw i can always stay there before some apps if i need to  thot it was worth me doing it with the amount of time we r saving and feel relieved we still under GRI criteria as was worried bout that at first! ..this waiying on letter is killing me jus wana knw wen in june it will be lol as she sed instead of us going up a few times all of our apps will be on the one day so not sure wot will happen at it   hope ure well  xxx


----------



## Jules13

Hi miss fruity that's brill news, you'll be started before you know it! 

Blue egg how are you doing? 

Paris good luck for EC hope it all goes well. 

Somewhere not long to go now, the wait is a killer eh!

Cardall how are you doing? 

Kimbles and Orlando how are you both doing? What dates are your scans? Mine is this thurs and still seems so far away! I was at the midwives yesterday and got blood taken to test if I'm immune to 'slapped cheek syndrome'. My niece has it and I didn't know and apparently it can harm the development of unborn babies under 20 weeks. Won't get the results back for another week so something else to worry about now :-(

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the weekend xx


----------



## New-wife2009

I've been reading over my letters from GRI about the first appointment and am now a bit worried! It says I need to take my latest smear test results (which is fine as I just got them in last week), and confirmation from my GP that I'm immune to rubella...... I asked the nurse about this when we were about 6 months into TTC and she told me I couldn't have the immunity test as we'd already started to try, and I guess it never came back up! Is I likely that I've had this test along the journey and not really taken in the results (thinking I might only have been interested in the bigger results??!!). 
Been reading up and I can still be tested and if I'm no longer immune I could have another vaccine so long as I don't become pregnant in the following 4 weeks (not much chance!!). What do you ladies think? Xx


----------



## blue egg

Miss fruity thats good you can share the driving,suppose its just a few more miles away from gri when you think about it, waiting on letters kills me you just want to know there and then dont you,

Jules hi,im good doing better just got to get on with it now cant keep going over it cause im just hurting myself and hubby looking forward to my holidays now and wigwams in two weeks,iv never heard of that syndrome im sure you will be fine i can understand its another worry though

Wot is going on with sat nite telly dh niteshift and there is chook all on lol x


----------



## MissFruity

I knw im stuck watching the Ricky Burns fight DH starts wors at 4am tho so hoping he falls asleep soon so i can catch up on Corrie hehe ohh wigwams look cool i wud like to go to them!xxx


----------



## blue egg

im stuck wi grand designs and im sure iv seen it 4 times lol, bed soon cause im overtime sun start at 6 dont no if im doing 4 hrs or 6.

aww bunny just stood on the lap top and reached over and licked my nose just hope hes not been licking his bum yuck now sittin on couch with me

Wigwams are excellent bbq then get the fire lit and sit and watch the flames with glass of wine,the only time i can justify getting in bed with trackies fleecey socks and jumper......good times x

New wife i would prob get the vaccine done if youve got plenty of time between treatment starting or if not sure call hospital and ask

got a twirl winking at me should i eat it or ignore it mmmmmm the dilema


----------



## MissFruity

Oh u may aswell have it hehe i have ate like a pig all wknd bak to the healthyness 2mo
ro  boo! ure wee nacho sounds funny! I have my wee cat Lucy so spoiled i think she act thinks shes a human the way she goes on such a wee diva n takes up more of the bed than i do lol xxx


----------



## pinkfairy2

Jules I've also just had bloods for slap cheek. I'm a teacher and children in my class have had it. Will find out results on Monday but I spoke to the hospital and they said that this is the least risky period for exposure. Te biggest risk is after 12 weeks as its something to do with blood flow to the baby and at this stage the placenta hasn't kicked in yet. No idea if that's right but it was two professors who said it so I'm trusting them for now. I can't exactly stay off work!  I'm behind you though as I'm only 5 weeks 5 days.


----------



## Jules13

Pink fairy, firstly congrats on your bfp! 

I'd never heard of slapped cheek syndrome but I've been googling and it seems to cause problems if you're under 20weeks (I'm 7+) hopefully what you've been told is right cos it sounds horrific to an early pregnancy. I've got to stop googling things but if I didn't google in the first place then I wouldn't know how serious it can be. I can't win! Hope your results come back that you have immunity. I won't find out til end of the week. Let me know how you get on. If only we could wrap ourselves in a bubble for the next few months.....

Jules x


----------



## Cece0207

Hi guys, I am over the moon....got a BFP today 10dpt.

I am terrified as I had an early miscarriage at just over 5 weeks last year. Does anyone know how long you wait on a scan date GRI?

X


----------



## Jules13

Hey congratulations!!!!

I know how anxious you'll feel cos in the same (mc at 6wks before) but try to enjoy it, everyone keeps telling me that no two pregnancies are the same and there's no reason why it should happen again. My first scan with GRI is on thurs when I'll be exactly 8 weeks although we had a sneaky private one at 6 weeks cos I was so anxious.  Wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy! X


----------



## orlando08

hi everyone,

omg what a busy weekend, lunch with girl friend yesterday, then home to get nephew delivered for an overnight stay.  Can I say "what a laugh", for 3yrs old, he was a delight, loved snuggling into him at 2am, then 6am when he woke up a little scared.  Dog was carrying a slipper "wipper" to Cameron, so DH had him saying "give me that wipper snapper" totally priceless.  Such a good couple of days.

Anyways, you have all been busy bees..

Jules - I am a week on monday for scan, so there is no point in me paying for one now, tho I am tempted....at least thurs isnt too long for you just for another check up.  There is always going to be something to worry about its just one hurdle after another

Cece - well done to you, I will be 7weeks tomorrow, so 8 weeks also for 1st scan

hi to all the new ladies, I am knackered, so when DH goes on nightshift me a book, maybe catch up on weekend tv

lets hope the next week flies by xx


----------



## blue egg

Cece huge congrats on your news im sure everything will go well for you just try and relax xx

Orlando good luck on finding something too watch there has been nothing on,dh nite shift also and im tempted to go to bed after country file,sad that im even admitting i like that lol x


----------



## Paris2075

Congrats cece07

Well that's me taken my booster now for Tuesday!!
Looking forward to Tuesday now?
Can I ask how long u get in your private room at Nuffield once you get back from egg collection before you go home!!
Last time I was in gri!!!
X


----------



## blue egg

Hi Paris i was in at half 7 and i think i was out for half 12 but they didnt rush me to leave infact i got dressed before they came and told me i could as i had lay about long enough i just wanted home lol,wishing you loads of luck x


----------



## Paris2075

Thanks bluegg
That sounds okay then!!
Watching the voice wow!

How u doing?
X


----------



## blue egg

me too dont really like it but there is nothing else on, been trying to find my friends in australia or an email address somewhere on line but i give up lol x


----------



## Paris2075

Do u like the kardashians that is on at 9 on channel E entertainment!!
It's good
X


----------



## PixieMcG

Good luck Paris let us know how you get on.


----------



## Paris2075

Card all- I will do!!
How are you getting on? 
Looking forward to starting your injections?
Mine have gone by really quick this time! Feel as if I have blinked & it's over!!!
X


----------



## PixieMcG

Hope mine is the same Paris, I seem more agitated this time round as well. 

Maybe it's because I know how awful it was last time it failed.


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Well hello everyone!  how are you all?  I'm back on this rollercoaster again - just had my prostap yesterday for FET - full steam ahead chaps!


----------



## MissM

Good luck Paris, wishing you the best of luck! 

Been injecting since last Thursday, first scan this Friday. Tummy black & blue! Dreading the egg retrieval.. Is it as bad as it sounds?! Nurse tells me I'll be out of it so thats good  

And what is this weather like, it's not even funny   it's May for heavens sake!!


----------



## PixieMcG

Brilliant two lines good to see you back.  What's your dates for fet?

I had prostap last weekend and due to start Stims on the 20th if all looks good at scan.


----------



## PixieMcG

Miss m you don't feel a thing and I was fine afterwards too.


----------



## Paris2075

Two lines- welcome back

Miss m - thanks & egg collection is fine idont remember a thing!! Good luck for Friday!!!
Hopefully you will not be long behind me!!!
X


----------



## MissM

Thanks girls, my imagination runs away with me, such a feartie!

I hope so, nice and quick - good luck everyone  X


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Dont have a fet date yet-just need to see how the prostap goes  really excited  x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

twolines .... welcome back, nice to see you are rockin' and rollin' again.

cece ..... congratulations that is brill.  I test in a few days, getting really nervous now.

Paris .... good luck for EC later this morning.  

Miss M ...... good luck for friday, hope your follies are growing nicely.

afm .... well I was nice and soundly asleep at 2230 but have been up now for the 2 hours with the most horrendous colic trapped wind pain.  I have drank a pint of pepsi (which i hate) but not helping.  Having a cup of hot water now. can't lie down so snuggled sitting up on the couch with pillows and duvet.  My lovely DH has offered mid sleep to go get me something but I can't have him traipse out to tesco at this time of night can I??  I have become really bloated over the last couple of days,and my boobs a little tender, I pray it all means good things.

its off to the shops for peppermint oil/tea for me tomorrow, just thank god i'm not working tomorrow.

hugs everyone

somewhere xxxx


modified 09.10 ..... iv'e had a terrible night with colic pain. OMG i thought i was going to pass out with the pain at one point.  my DH is off to chemist to get me some things to try to keep it at bay.  I am sweating at the thought of it coming back!


----------



## PixieMcG

hi ladies,

looking for some advice.  Anyone take time off for IVF?  I went through my last cycle working with not many issues, however this time i am struggling a little bit.

Also worried as this is my last chance and want to give it everything i have, been told to relax and not become stressed but i dont get a minute to myself at work.  

My Occupation Health at work has said take all the time i need etc, work from home or leave early all that, but my boss isnt as open to all this even though this is what they have told me.  Makes jokes about it all the time, im now feeling under more pressure to be at work.

Sorry for the me post so early in the morning.

cx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Cardall i say do whatever makes you feel better.  Its not fair of you boss to be like that and adding pressure.  You have to be selfish and totally think about what would be best for you.  You might find that you begin to climb the walls if you have too much time to yourself.  occ health sound like they are being supportive.  Maybe work half a week in office half week at home.  As long as you are still doing your job then your boss has no complaining to do. Do what you think is best for you. xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

thanks somewhere i was fine last time but had a different boss then too,

even if i take a day off or work from home the deadlines just keep coming there is no rest lol but again i think thats just the modern world.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

i still say do what you feel is best for you.  If you can work from home away from your boss then maybe you could do that.  Its hard when you don't get the support you need and want from your job.  I have been very lucky although my line manager is a but too in my face sometimes asking me how things are going and "do you have any news yet".  I just want to scream, " ITS PRIVATE, but by the way can i have wed off" ha ha


----------



## PixieMcG

ha ha, my boss made a joke about it and said i was over thinking things and that we could all claim stress etc.  that was after HR told me to relax and take what time i needed as this was more important than work.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

here here to your occ health

hope you have a good day xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

thanks somewhere you too huni.


----------



## blue egg

I took the two weeks off this time as i wanted too do everything right as i work in a factory and im on my feet all day lifting heavy things but i was bored out my tiny mind

Twolines yah glad too see you back the gangs all here

xx


----------



## Paris2075

Hi

Quick question for you girls recently been to Nuffield!
How long after you arrived did partner give his sample!
My hubby needs to leave at 9 & I'm due there for 7.30 but when I called tonight
They said he should really be there until I come out of theatre incase they require a other sample! 
I'm like what how on earth could he & why?

I'm now all over the place!! Help
X


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi Paris sorry to disappoint but my hubby couldn't give his sample until u was taken through, so while I was in for ec he was in providing his sample in another room.  I didn't get taken until almost ten.


----------



## Paris2075

Oh dear I checked all this with nurse at the royal & she said he could leave his sample the latest he can wait to his 9.30 dud to a big interview!! Can't believe this has happened to us!!
I've to be there for 7.30 & 2nd in list so I can't imagine I would be going in as late as you!!
Fingers crossed


----------



## PixieMcG

Awe now Paris I think if you explain when you get there they will be fine to let him leave a sample.  I was 5th on the list as well so you should  be ok.

Don't worry they just want the sample fresh and it still will be, as long as its not more than an hour I think they told us.


----------



## wishes79

Hi girls hope you are all doing well. Somewhere im keeping my fingers crossed for your otd. 

Cardall i think you need to do whats right for you this is so important so take time off if you need it. I havent told my work so hope i can get through this ok. How are you feeling today ive still felt ok apart from being a bit moody and crying my eyes out at for the love of dogs the other night. Mild headache today but nothing too bad. 
Paris good luck for ec and im sure if you explain the situation to them they will work something out.

two lines hello again

afm my af finally arrived today its seem a lot thicker than normal yuck sorry if tmi but it is weird. so my lining was too thick to start stims it was 7.8mm im a bit worried but the nurse said its normal if af just started. Back on thursday so hope things have thinned down. She said there was a large follie on right ovary but it looked like it was grainy and was just left over from ovulatio so should be fine. Wish me luck for thursday. 

Anyway hope everyone is keeping up the pma good luck to everyone x


----------



## Paris2075

Oh gosh I feel sick! The nurse said to say to when we get there! Don't lose sleep over it but she took the wind out my sails!!
How u doing cardall? If you need time take it I would say!!!
Wishes good luck!!
X


----------



## blue egg

Paris best of luck for 2morrow ill be thinking about you, let me know how you get on, cant help you on the sample thing as my hubby didnt need to do one xx

wishes when i went for baseline scan i had two big follies left over i didnt even know that could happen by the time i went for ec one was 23 mm and one was 24 lol they were humungos x


----------



## PixieMcG

Paris try not too worry huni, they will sort something for you.


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes sorry missed your post.

I had a follie at my scan and it turned out okay, for my first cycle.  I am due my normal ad tomorrow, felt like it was due to start today but nothing so far.  My scan isn't until Monday though, I feel fine now so not sure my headache last week was related.


----------



## Sammilb

Evening girls why is it that when you want your period to start on time it's bloody late!!. Am 3 days late with a provisional booked for the 17th of June !.

Hope all goes well for the girls in for tests and ec sending my love

Sam x


----------



## PixieMcG

It's always the same Sami


----------



## Sammilb

Cardall. It's the only time you want to see it on time and the bloody things late! 

X


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi ladies

Paris ... Paris hoping EC went well today.

Wishes .... i'm sure lining will be lovely and thin to start stimms on thursday. Good luck

Sammilb .... its just the was isn't it, we pray that af doesn't come, then cry when it doesn't when we need it to.  Seems quite common that it can arrive a little later than usual when starting out, prob due to stress.  Hope it arrives soon.

cardall .... hope you are having a better day today

afm ...well I had another horrendous night last night.  my whole stomach right up to my chest feels tight and uncomfortable. I look about 4 months pregnant! I can't lie down, its uncomfortable to walk, sneeze cough.  Don't know now if its gas or fluid?  I am drinking loads and peeing, taking fybobel and drinking peppermint tea.  I really hope this is all worth it.  I am getting worried that me wee embies won't survive this, i wasn't sure I was last night!

Somewhere xxxx


----------



## New-wife2009

Thanks for all your advice ladies. I called the GP this morning and the receptionist was really helpful - she even called me back after she said she would need to ask someone. So, it turns out when I had all my initial bloods done after our first year of trying, they tested my rubella immunity as routine, and I am already immune. So it looks like we're good to go on 4th June! 
Hope everyone having EC/ET or in 2WW is well. Got my fingers crossed for you
Xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

So i'm just back from acs and it turns out i have mild ohss but they think it is resolving rather than progressing.  No need to be admitted today, to wait for blood results tomorrow to confirm everything is getting better rather than worse.

hold on embies pleeeeeeeeeeaaaassssse


----------



## orlando08

Hi somewhere, your symptoms sounded so like mine, but they told me over the phone it would  be either implanting or af, but look at me now nearly 8 week scan time, Fingers crossed you'll be fine x


----------



## PixieMcG

paris how did you get on with EC today?  Did OH manage to get to his interview on time? 

somewhere im sure your embies will be fine huni, not sure what else you can do to make you feel better at this stage. really hope the acs unit are correct and its goes away in the next few days.

new wife thats great news, roll on the 4th june.


----------



## Paris2075

Hi

My egg collection didn't go very well!
I was in for an hour seemingly because my right ovary was floating & was obstructed by a main artery after a lot of prodding dr had to leave follicles on right ovary!
So I only got 1 egg I'm just praying it keeps growing for me my little miracle!
So dijected as I had lot more follicles this time around!!
Staff were so nice.
Another sleeps might for me!
All worked out for hubby on time though poor soul for his interview!

Good luck somewhere!!

How r u cardall?

X


----------



## PixieMcG

awe paris thats a shame, no wonder you feel so deflated. i hope your little embie hangs in there for you.

im good thanks, just waiting on monday for my scan and to start stims, hope my occ health appointment goes well tomorrow.

paris get some rest huni.


----------



## E11e

Hi Ladies,

How are we all today?  Nice to see a little sunshine this morning, let's hope it sticks around  

So nice to see a wee run of good news on this board (good luck to all you girls with little bumps!), long may it continue!

Paris - totally understand your disappointment at EC, here's hoping that wee embie is a fighter  

Shellmcglasgow - how are you getting on?  Sucks that you got shifted to IUI this round, but at least they're not counting it as a 'go'.  Did you get any explanation as to why they put you on same dosage for IVF as you were on for IUI?

Can I ask has anyone having treatment at GRI had an endometrial scratch?  If so, can you tell me a little about the timings of this in relation to your treatment at GRI?

I've researched the scratch and decided it's worth a go to increase my chances.  I'm going to get it done at GCRM and the information I have is that it needs done 'in the cycle before treatment'.  Thing is I'm not sure if there is a down reg period for IVF?  So if I get the scratch done in June, then call GRI when my next cycle starts in July, do I then have to wait until day 21 of the July cycle, then start down reg, so it'll really be August when treatments happens (meaning I should really have had the scratch in July, not June)?  Or is there no down reg part?  Bit confused!
I have an appointment at GRI next week so I'll ask them then, but they weren't really up to speed on the scratch last time I asked them about them about it, and as they're not going to be providing it I get the sense they're not really interested in helping me.

E11e.x


----------



## Cece0207

Hi girls,

Unfortunately it seems as though it is game over for me. I think I have had anther chemical pregnancy as the hpts I have done the last two days are negative. I am devastated and cannot stop crying.

Does anyone have any experience of this at GRI? Do they do any further investigation before next cycle?

Sorry for the me post. Hope everyone is doing okay...x


----------



## Paris2075

Hi cece0207

That's a shame I hope not. It's tough this journey.
Phone epas & get an early scan I did that in December has I had a previous miscarriage prior to that.
If its too early gri might get you in for bloods! Have you had bloods done yet?
For investigations I was told they would look after 3 miscarriages terrible isn't it!!

I hope everything will be ok!

Elle when I was at gri did my prostap the nurse mentioned the scratch so they obviously know about it now as she said it can be done on the nhs! I said I had heard of it & told her how much it was private!!!

X


----------



## Cece0207

Thanks for your reply. I would only be 4w5d just now so don't think a scan would show anything anyway.my OTD is tomorrow so will do hpt given by hospital and give then a call. They don't Di bloods anymore but may get me in when I say I have had BFP earlier in the week...x


----------



## Paris2075

Wonder why they don't do bloods anymore?
So do they tell you to do hpt only now?
I got a scan at 6 weeks I think depending on level of hcg the can see more in uterus!
Can u not phone gri & get appt tomorrow for bloods to check!
It messes with your head so much!
Trying doing a test later in the day also rather than first thing too.

I sympathise with u I know how your feeling. 

X


----------



## Cece0207

It is because they have moved into the maternity unit. They don't have enough space. Will see what they say tomorrow..x


----------



## Paris2075

Good luck I hope it's bfp for you.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

hey ladies

thanks cardall, paris and orlando, last night wasn't as bad, managed to sleep in bed, still can't lie down though which is becoming very annoying. My DH was night shift so at least i didn't disturb him with my rastling around to get comfy.  This morning I had the most horrendous pain around my rib cage, my DH returned from his shift to me pacing, crying and rubbing my tummy, it was the most horrendous pain i have ever had, considering what i have went through in the past.  he wanted to take to me to A+E, but after about an hour and half it thankfully eased, now just back to being really uncomfortable.  l am still really distended, but my bloods were apparently ok. doc has said if i become unwell again i have to attend A+E.  I was gonna test today but will hold off til tomorrow, OTD is friday really.  I have kinda lost my PMA though 

Paris ..... what a shame about your EC, ignore my non PMA and you stay positive.

cece .... sorry about the change in your result.  hope you get better news tomorrow.

Eiie ..... not quite sure what an endometrial scratch involves, so can't help you out sorry.  i did have a hysteroscopy on the NHS just right before my last private FET last year which resulted in BFP .  I will try to dig out my old diary to see where in my cycle I had it to give you an idea.  I know I def had prostap for that FET, just can't remember if it was before or after hysteroscopy.  

somewhere xxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Hi girls

Somewhere, that's a shame your feeling so uncomfortable. Our bodies take such a battering during all this. I felt like my period was coming with avengence during my 2nd week of waiting and was really bloated too....I hope it's good news tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you.

Paris, how is your little embryo doing? When is ET? 

Cece, I'm sorry your result is changing. Have hope until tomorrow.

Blue egg, cardall,wishes, hope your all alright.

Orlando, how are you doing? Nearly scan time for you! Exciting! Hope your keeping well.

Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## Paris2075

Has anyone seen the daily mail app today about the couple that had 1 embryo implanted through ivf!!
They ended up having 4 babies!!
My what a lucky couple!!


----------



## blue egg

Paris how you feeling so sorry things didnt go better but lets hope wee embie is good rem i was the same last time only one and it was a good one

kimbles im fine although stuck watching chelsea game.......not good lol hope you are keeping well
and same to all you other girls with tiny bumps

Somewhere keep the pma its important you do, i hope all goes well

Afm nothing happening had baby bunny at vet for mixy jag today and some dog terrified the life out him and he peed in his box then when the vet took him out his box he lunged at me and let me hold him.............that NEVER happens so i was loving his fear lol x


----------



## orlando08

hi Everyone,

kimbles - hi honey, I am doing fine, dont have a lot of symptoms except for tender boobs and crying for stupid things  , scared for the scan on monday, hope everything is going ok, kinda outgrowing work trousers a bit now.. eek it better still be all ok or I am going to be really fat with this taking it easy, I really need exercise to keep slimmer and this taking it easy is taking its toll.  How are you keeping, youve been quiet lately xx

Jules - good luck for scan tomorrow, tho we know you dont need it  

Paris - so sorry EC didnt go as good as you hoped, but you need to stay positive  , I hope its a little fighter for you 

Cece - Hi and sorry to hear your bad news, it's so heartbreaking and unfair  

somewhere - glad you are in a bit of a lull of  the pain today.. don't lose your PMA !! your too close to OTD day, I honestly thought my af was coming and there was no way I would have a BFP, then had to do about 4 tests to be convinced so chin up xx

E11e - Hi, not seen you for ages, hope your ok, sorry no idea about the scratch 

had a day off work today, so lovely DH took me shopping for new trousers (thank god), bloody knackered now tho', kimbles/jules are you two the same, just tired all the time?? 

have a good night everyone xx


----------



## Kimbles

Goodluck with scan tomoro jules!

Orlando, I'm good! Yea Ive been knackered all the time for the last week, sore boobs, nausea and some vomiting the last few days! My trousers are quite uncomfortable too! I've been trying to keep exercising, mostly long walks with our dog. I've got my official scan at acs on 30th. 

Xx


----------



## Cruix

Good evening ladies,

I hope that all are doing well. I don't post much but I do read to catch up with where everyone is at. 

Elle, I just wanted to respond to your question. I have just had a uterine scratch in GCRM today. It costs £85. Today is day21 of my cycle. I had my prostap shot yesterday at GRI and hope to start stimms on May 29th (all going well). I hope that this answers your question. It never even dawned on me to ask the NHS to do the scratch. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## PixieMcG

Somewhere  defo go to a&e if it gets any worse.  Good luck for otd.

Blue egg poor we thing, bad dog lol.

Orlando sounds like you had a lovely day

Kimbkes, all these symptoms are good signs.

Paris how is your embie, did it fertilise okay?

Cece sorry your result has changed, pray its positive result tomorrow.

Jules good luck with scan, keep us posted.


----------



## wanabmum

Hi girls just wanted to plant the seed of other options if all goes pear shaped,!! we have arrived in Sunny Cyprus and it's roasting, hotel much better than expected and waiting for call to go for lining scan and find out when donor will have her collection, so far so good - glad we have taken a chance.
Hope your all good and chin up to everybody who isn't't.


----------



## E11e

Hi Cruix, thanks for the response    I didn't occur to me to ask if the NHS would do it either, last time I asked them about it they didn't have a clue what I was takling about. I'm in at GRI on Tuesday though so I'll ask them then, but I think I'll prob just go to GCRM anyway as they seem more experienced with it.  And that really helps to understand a bit more about the timing of it; I'm just really keen to ensure that I get it done at the right time for the most benefit.

Can I aks you how it felt (was it painful?) and did you manage to make your own way there/back, or did you need someone to drive you?

Somewhere - hope you're feeling a bit better?  Good luck for OTD tomorrow.

Cardall - how did the occ health appt go?

Orlando - all good here thanks, just waiting, waiting, waiting!  Hope you're keeping well - you made me laugh that you had to buy new trousers already! - good luck for your scan next week  

Elle.x


----------



## wishes79

Hi everyone just a quick one. Paris hope your wee embie is doing well.

Somewhere good luck for today and jules hope all goes well. I am so excited for you and orlando and kimbles. 

Cardall how are you today not long for you now. I got my first stims jag hurray. Lining was 5mm and e2 levels were great so im relieved. I think thats a bit thick but im still bleeding a little. So i have a lovely purple bag with gonal pens and back on fri 24 for scan very scary but another step closer. 

Blue egg your poor wee bunny  my dog would have been more likely to want to play with him than attack him. Hope he is ok now.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing ok x


----------



## wishes79

Oops forgot to ask where did you store your pens first nurse says fridge second nurse says they can be stored anywhere just not near a heater so im confused


----------



## New-wife2009

Wishes, when I did IUI, I was told not to store my gonal f pens in fridge, just at room temperature. Not sure if its different for IVF though? X


----------



## New-wife2009

Can anyone talk some positivity into me today please? Feeling a bit down about starting IVF, partly as the IUI didn't work but partly because it feels like some sort of failure that we've ended up here. I know I should be really excited, and I am, but maybe I'm just scared of all the emotions I had doing IUI. The expectations nod disappointment. I really struggled, particularly with the first and last IUIs and am worried that this will be worse. 
Maybe it's just pmt!!


----------



## Paris2075

Hi girls

Well I am just back from Nuffield my little miracle was a fighter after all!
That's me pupo back where it belongs!
My appt was 10.30 this morning but I still had to call at 9am to check all ok!
So I was told cells divide exactly where they should be today & grade7/8 so I was delighted!
Dr lyall did the trsfr today all good!
I am still sore not as much as yesterday thankfully so am resting up now!!

Wishes-I was told to keep injections in fridge too!

New wife 2009- I know how you feel I went through iui too & was really positive but it didn't work for me!!
Think how lucky we are to get these chances as not everyone does!!
You will be fine once your treatment starts its all the waiting around that makes you feel negative!

I spent the last 2 days praying & thinking positive as I only got 1 egg lot less than my first cycle as they could not reach my 2nd ovary to drain all the follicles due to a main artery in the way!!
So I'm glad I got 1!!!
Hopefully fingers crossed this will be the one or me!!!

Cardall - how you feeling?

Somewhere-any news?

Kimbles & Orlando hope you are both doing ok!

Blue egg - how are you?

X


----------



## Kimbles

Brilliant Paris!! What a clever little embie you've got! Now rest up and keep positive! Xx


----------



## Cece0207

So pleased for you Paris. Please stick little one 

Unfortunately I was still negative for me so now onto our next cycle. I am going to look at doing some testing with Serum in Greece first and maybe DNA fragmentation. 

Is uterine scratch the same as endo scratch?

X


----------



## Paris2075

Thanks kimbles I feel very grateful today!!
Lots of tears shed on Tuesday & tried to remain positive last few days!!
I'm hoping this is our miracle!!!
How are you & when is your scan?

Cece0207 - I'm sorry to hear it hasnt worked for you. Such a shame test showing positive then negative.
Me must have had our bfp same time in December!! 
Why not try the pipelle scratch on nhs before your next cycle!
Do you get another go or will you need to go private? I see on your profile you transferred a blast before I didn't know you could go to blast on nhs!

Best of luck
X


----------



## wanabmum

Hi girls just wanted to plant the seed if all else fails  there's always options.... arrived last night in roasting Cyprus and so far so good, glad we have choose to take a chance, donor collection tomorrow so hope everything goes to plan. 
Hope everybody is good and  to all not feeling it. 
Good luck Paris got Everthing crossed.for youx


----------



## Paris2075

Thanks wannabmum!
Fingers crossed for you too!
Didn't think you would have heard!
Tina Malone from shameless was on this morning confirming she is 5 weeks pregnant too after going to Cyprus clinic for ivf with donor eggs!!!

X


----------



## Cece0207

Fingers crossed wannabmum.

Paris, I've never heard of pipelle scratch. Did you get that? From my first nhs cycle I had two blasts transferred at Nuffield and just had my last blast transferred by FET. I asked it we could try to get to blastocyst and they were fine with it.

I still have another full cyce on nhs but want to get these hidden c tests done with Serum first.

X


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Somewhere - any news hun?


----------



## Jules13

Hi ladies. 

Well done Paris on being pupo, your little embie is a wee miracle, hope it grows nice n strong!

Cardal, kimbles and Orlando thanks for wishing me luck for my scan today. Everything went well and got to see its little heartbeat again. My last scan was only ten days ago and I can't believe how much its grown already, definitely taking shape now and looked less like a blob. My symptoms have been coming and going. Sore boobs, peeing loads esp during the night, sleeping loads I'm tired all the tube and I've had nausea but no sickness. My top bottom definitely doesn't fasten on my jeans anymore, obviously not the baby but at 8weeks your uterus has doubled in size so I'll blame that but I just feel so bloated, oh and my boobs are mahoosive already! Good luck for Mondays scan Orlando and same too you when yours comes around too kimbles. 

Xx


----------



## Jules13

My phone has used predictive text in the above post  Just noticed it said 'top bottom' instead of 'top button' lol


----------



## PixieMcG

Paris well done. Now the 2ww. X 

Cece so sorry about your cycle hun.

Wannabmum if this cycle doesn't work we might follow you.

New wife so sorry you are feeling so down today.  It really does get to you doesn't it.  I hope you feel better tomorrow and today is just a bad one.

Elle occ health appointment went well, although I was told to take it easy for the next month, work normal hours and takes plenty of breaks during the working day.  All good when said but its up to my boss to give me the space which so far hasn't happened. It has only been two days so let's see.

Wishes was your first injection today? Was this your second scan or first? My af is usually on time but since last icsi I have been all over the place and nearly two weeks since pros tap and no sign of af.  Got scan on Monday and worried my lining won't be ready for Stims.


----------



## E11e

Cardall - that's good your occ appointment went well but a shame your boss isn't acting on the advice yet. Here's hoping common sense prevails and they start giving you the space you need very soon.

Cece - I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this round. The pipelle scratch (also called endometrial or uterine scratch) is meant to increase chances of implantation. It wasn't offered on the NHS when I was researching it a few months ago but apparently it can be now in certain circumstances (or it can be done privately - in the grand scheme of things it's very cheap). http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/9578014/Simple-scratch-could-double-success-of-IVF-treatment.html

Well it's nearly the weekend girls. Anyone got nice plans? I'm hoping for some good weather to tackle my jungle of a garden. Forecast looks promising so let's hope the rain holds off for a few days.

Elle.x


----------



## wishes79

Jules great to hear your scan went well you must be so happy. 

Cardall i had second scan yesterday and was told i could start stims. The large follicle i had on first scan had shrunk to 11 and my e2 levels were fine. My af came 12 days after prostap im still sptting a bit. I started injections yesterday and they are ok although i bruised myself with first attempt last night. Im fine with needles but for some reason i dont like the feeling when you pull the needle out. Its a pen thing i have so no worries with air bubbles. Did you store yours in the fridge. 

I hope af starts soon but once it does you will be ready in no time.  You might not even need a bleed. Its so strange one minute i want a thin lining and small follies now i want them to grow again. Nurse didnt mention an afc at my scan hope that doesnt mean i dont have any to grow.

This stuff really messes with your head. Im back fri then mon for scans hope you are not far behind me just stay calm and think af thoughts x


----------



## Cece0207

Thanks E11e, I am just preparing myself with all the info to discuss at review..x


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes sounds like you are managing well. First time I bruised too but after that i seemed to get the hang of it. You will be an expert soon.

I'm on day 14 and I'm it usually late so really to sure what's going on.


----------



## Cece0207

Hi,

Has anyone on this thread had any tests done for hidden c etc by Serum in Greece?

Would be good to know of anyone who has done this whilst being treated at GRI.

X


----------



## Cece0207

One more question!!! Has anyone asked GRI for a copy of their records ie treatment details, semen analysis etc? Did they provide this?..x


----------



## orlando08

Morning everyone ,

Cece-afraid I can't help tho I am sure one of the other ladies will


Sorry, but I am on about me this morning,  I am starting to freak out, was at toilet last night and (TMI coming ) after a poo there was very faint tinge of pink when I wiped, checked and it seemed to come from my "flower ", just went for a pee and there was the same. 

Oh no, we have come too far for something to go wrong now, tummy kinda gurgling about so no idea what is going on in there ..can anyone put my mind at rest, scan date is Monday !!


----------



## wanabmum

Ce ce we paid £37 FOR NOTES ,YOU HAVE TO GO THROUGH THE LEGAL DEPARTMENT.X


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Orlando - as long as it was just a bit of spotting when wiping is fine. If no pain/clotts its ok. But if u want ur mind at ease pop to ur epas centre x


----------



## Cece0207

Thanks wanabmum. Did you just call them or go up to the hospital? Did that include all your records and were they okay to provide these? I still have one more nhs cycle left....x


----------



## wishes79

Orlando im sure everything is fine but give the clinic a call if you are worried just to put your mind at rest.

Cardal how are you any sign of af? Im doing ok with jags. First one is bruised but the rest have been ok. I did get the needle stuck on the pen last night as i put it on squint but it was the last dose so im on to a new pen. Just one a day for me now. No symptoms yet im weird that i would like to feel a bit bloated so i know its working lol. Ive been using my dog as a hot water bottle he is vrry understanding. 

Right im off to the shops. Is it ok to have the odd coffee. I have cut way down but really love my sat coffee with my mum surely one or two a week is ok? 

Hi to all the girls.


----------



## PixieMcG

Cece sorry can't help with the notes or hidden c.

Orlando you mus be worried,  would give them a call for peace of mind.

Wishes no sign of Af I'm starting to really worry now.


----------



## orlando08

Thanks girls, had a little private message which has put  my mind at rest, been back to loo and nothing, seems I am a drama queen  , but you know how it is, its so precious , was going to go shopping tomorrow but giving that a miss to chill on the couch an get sympathy from my boys eh dogs xx don't animal just help keep us sane x


----------



## PixieMcG

Orlando that's good news, I agree think dogs are the best comfort for days like this.


----------



## orlando08

Definitely cardall, shame I am working till 5 hoping TL will let me leave early


----------



## orlando08

Well so much for me getting away early, TL is instead, a bbq apparently, likely storey...you've seen the rain,


----------



## blue egg

What the hell is goin on with this weather. . . . . Summer I think NOT .
Went to Glasgow shoppin my feet are wet and I'm sick of bein stabbed wi brollifes 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## wishes79

Orlando im so relieved for you and you are so right about dogs. My dog never fails to make me smile and feel better.

Cardall dont worry you will be fine i think prostap does very strange things. The nurse told me no two cycles are the same. I think worrying makes it worse im convinced thats why mine took so long. 

Kimbles glad to hear you have some nice symptoms when is your scan 

blue egg i know i cant believe its summer so depressing.


----------



## Kimbles

Orlando, that's a poor show by your TL! Hope your ok....not long til your home. Take it easy tonight. 

Card all. Hope it's not too much longer for you.

Thanks wishes. My scan is the 30th of this month. 

Hope everyone is well.

Xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Has anyone heard of a cycle being cancelled if AF doesn't appear?

Blue egg how you doing?

Orlando rubbish about your TL. hope you get finished soon.

Wishes thanks, I'm feeling sorry for myself today and with this weather me and the dogs are cuddled up with an old duvet.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi ladies

sorry for the me post but I am feeling too sorry for myself right now to offer any great advice to anyone.

It was a BFN for us.  

I have hyperstimulation.  I've put on 15 pounds in one week with the build up of fluid in my abdomen and chest.  I can't lie down, its uncomfortable to sit, finding it almost impossible to even just adjust myself when sitting/sleeping on the couch which I have done for the past 6 nights.    I am devastated that I am going through this all for nothing. I look 6 months pregnant and dreading that me neighbours see me and ask if I am.  I am just really at a loss as to why its not working.  everything was going so well this cycle, the embryologist was even excited by our embryos.  Apparently it will take a week or 2 for me to start to feel myself again!

My DH has been an absolute gem.  I know he is worried about me and hurting too about it not working but I couldn't get through it without him, he is my rock.

Now just waiting on my AF for it to properly all be over.

Have read a little on endometrial scratch after you ladies talking about it, you think you have researched everything then you find out about something else, why don't the docs tell US about these things, after all they are the experts.  I have asked for review appointment with Dr Lyle instead of just the nursing staff to discuss a bit further before we jump into FET.

It is soooooo crap!!!!!!!

somewhere xxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Somewhere so sorry to hear about your bfn.


----------



## wanabmum

Ce ce just call them and ask for the phone number for legal department they will send you a form for you and Dhabi to sign took about 4 weeks to get notes , I also still have 1 cycle left  and was no problem and no questions asked.
We did hidden c in march, still not convinced it  isn't't made up , but I wasn't going to risk in 5 years time it turning out to be real. If there is anything else just ask away.x


----------



## blue egg

Somewhere so sad to hear ur news I no how ur feeling still thinking about our embryos not sticking. I felt so good about it just waiting to go again which may be sooner than planned after the news about the cycles changing.

Carddall I'm doing ok poor dh admitted last nite he still feeling low over failed cycle was a bit mad he was only telling me now just gave him a cuddle....what else can I do. Still not had af since my bleed during 2 week wait x

Wannabe how's it all going we are getting washed away here you'll be glad to know. I agree with you on not being convinced bout hidden c as it seems like everyone who gets tested for it comes back positive. xx


----------



## Paris2075

Somewhere- sorry to hear it didn't work for you it's very heart wrenching.
I hope you feel better soon.
I have been very sore myself since egg collection on Tuesday but certainly nowhere near as bad as you.
X

Orlando- I hope you are ok nearly scan time! Just keep thinking positive & put you'd feet up when u get home!!

I stop on Wednesday for 21/2 weeks holiday this weather better get better its horrendous!!

Blue egg - it takes a while doesn't it to pick yourself back up!!
Kimbles & cardall are we having a busy weekend?

X


----------



## blue egg

Paris is wee embie back in its cosy warm place,really hope this works for you iv got everything crossed

i have days when i dont even think about it but then it comes back when i hear someone else i know is pregnant and then to realise dh is still hurting but keeping it quiet was bad,just wish it had worked but not sure if i should rush into immune testing and all these things i read about. Sometimes i think there is too much info too much too think about doing and taking and it drives you mad,i know people who have done nothing but take folic acid no mad tests no mad potions or tablets and ivf has worked.My mind races wi this crap lol


----------



## Kimbles

Somewhere I am so sorry to hear your news. You hyper stimulation seems even more cruel now. I hope you are taking it easy and looking after each other. Big hugs lady xxxx


----------



## Paris2075

Blue egg- believe me I know your pain!
I think your right it's best not to get to deep into why it's not working either just yet!!
I let my mind switch off in December after failed cycle & got pregnant naturally ok it ended up an ectopic but it still happened!
So what I am saying is in your next cycle think about something else to take your mind off of it instead of counting down the days etc!! Easier said than done I know!
My cycle went really quick because hubby was preparing for a big interview for weeks there & Sod's law it fell on the same day!! I had numerous offers to take me in for egg collection that day but as u know he had to be there & wanted him only anyway!!!
My little miracle was popped back into its little home on Thursday thankfully!!
Nurses were so nice, embryologist was amazing & dr Lyall first time I met her & she was really nice too!!
Did you see the couple in the daily mail on Wednesday night that put 1 embryo back & ended up with quads!!
I think that kept me feeling positive for egg trfr on Thursday!!!mental i know!
Still sore from all the carry on during egg collection on Tuesday!! But hey not complaining feel blessed!
X


----------



## PixieMcG

Blue egg that's all you can do just be there for him.  We do tend to forget that they are hurting too.

Paris well done. Enjoy being pupo.


----------



## orlando08

Somewhere - I am so sorry, hope the physical symptoms dont last too long and you can try and pick yourselves back up, not easy but we are all strong we need to be xx take care of each other xx 

Paris - congrats on pupo!

bloody hell I am getting my Pjs on, thank god I have already walked dogs as I wouldnt be stepping outside in that downpour!!
things have eased off, so hopefully thats the last of that  

Blue egg - guys! what are they like, it is so hard as they want to be strong for us, but it kills them that we are hurting so much, big hugs for him this weekend x

kimbles - have a good weekend honey xx


----------



## Sammilb

Evening girls, it's just one of them days today feel negative to say the least!.

Worrying about first injection that I'm due to have on the 4th of June! Along with all the rest that's coming up!, and because I'm stressed out my ibs and bloated ness has gone through the roof!  

And to top it off we found out today that next June my DH's ex wife is coming over on holiday with their 10 yr old daughter and his family are expecting me to just deal with it, I feel that I'll get my face rubbed in it if this treatment doesn't work!.

I there anything my gp can give me to help keep the ibs and bloatedness away whilst I'm having treatment ?.

Girls give me a boot up the back side! 

Sam x


----------



## Cece0207

Girls, I am so sorry that everyone is feeling so down just now. I am feeling exactly the same, just keep welling up all the time. Back to work on Tuesday so that will keep me occupied.

Somewhere, I am so sorry for what you are going through. Big hugs.

Wanabmum, that's for the info. I will call them on Monday. Think I will just given the hidden c test a shot. Smll price to pay before next cycle if it may help.

X


----------



## wishes79

Somewhere i am so sorry to hear your news i was really hoping it would be your turn. I hope you feel better from the ohss soon.

Blue egg i think our dh find it hard to say how much they hurt. My dh doesnt want to put any presaure on me so we are actually trying not to talk about it too much. Im just tring to be normal but it will get harder and i know how much he wants this. 

Cece sorry you feel so down it is so hard to get through this we all seem a bit down today hope we have some good news soon to pick us up. 

Right im off to do jag number six what fun lolx


----------



## PixieMcG

Sami I too suffer from IBS and have made an appointment with my gp to discuss how to deal with it.  My mess I can't take while on Stims. Although at this rate with no af I not be able to start.


----------



## PixieMcG

Sorry mess should be meds.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

thank you so much for your thoughts of me and DH. today I feel better in myself.  still very distended and uncomfortable but think I am slowly on the mend.  still having to sleep sitting up which is becoming a real pain!  I suppose i am now in the frame of mind that it was just real bad luck for us. some you win, some you don't but can't give up just yet.  

Paris ..... congrates on being pupo, keep your feet and tum nice and cosy. be kind t yourself these 2 weeks.  I really hope it works out for you.

to all you girls jagging up, no pain no gain, keep up the good work.

Cardall ...... I have gone 3 weeks after prostap and not had af, but my cycle was really long anyway, and remember having to have a top of prostap as it only last 4 weeks.  I also remember taking some kind of pil, can't remember what it was, to bring on af during one of FET cycles too.  hope it gets it self sorted soon.

I though I'd pass some info on I got from GCRM about endometrial scratch. I emailed and one of the docs got back to me and said

" It is done in the luteal phase of the menstrual cycle (after ovulation) and costs £250.  You wouldn't need to have an initial consultation, just phone and book it for the appropriate time in your menstrual cycle." 

I don't know how to attach a file to a post ( don't know if you can) so I have copied and pasted it in next post ....

Its def something I will be looking at doing next as i had hysteroscopy just before my last FET which resulted in a positive.  But I agree Blue egg sometimes there can be too much info on what to take what to do what test to get etc.  I was taking a whole load of supplements this time and now feel that it was prob a bit unnecessary.  I do feel that you should be in the best of health, eat properly but hey if it is gonna work it is gonna work.

chin up girls, lets start smiling again

somewhere xxxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Endometrial “scratch” at GCRM

“Hysteroscopy” is “looking inside the womb” and a recent review article (Bosteels etal, 2010) showed that in women with at least 2 previous IVF failures, hysteroscopy in the menstrual cycle immediately prior to IVF resulted in a 70% increase in the clinical pregnancy rate even in the absence of uterine pathology.

It is not known why this improves the implantation potential but theories include:
a) dilatation of the cervix which facilitates subsequent embryo transfer
b) an immunological mechanism secondary to endometrial trauma (Gnainsky et al,2010).

Unfortunately, hysteroscopy is expensive. However, there is growing data that a similar effect can be achieved by passing a Pipelle sampler and “scratching” the endometrium. This is considerably cheaper as it involves less equipment and can be performed in an “office” setting. Analysis of the world literature showed that it increased the chances of implantation by 70% compared to no procedure (Potdar et
al, 2012).

Pipelle endometrial “scratch” or endometrial “stress”at GCRM.
In light of this evidence, and if you feel that it might benefit you, we are pleased to be able to offer this service at GCRM.

It is performed in the last 2 weeks of your menstrual cycle (in the luteal phase). To ensure that you cannot be pregnant, we would recommend that you use condoms in the menstrual cycle when the Pipelle is to be performed (if appropriate).

How the Pipelle is performed
1. You should phone at the start of the menstrual cycle in the cycle before your intended IVF cycle/frozen embryo transfer.
2. The procedure will be arranged for the luteal phase of the menstrual cycle (about a week before your period is due).
3. There is no need for an anaesthetic although it can be a little crampy so it is advisable to take 2 Nurofen tablets (or similar painkillers) an hour before the
procedure is scheduled.
4. Your bladder should ideally be comfortably full.
5. The Pipelle involves a speculum examination (like having a cervical smear test) and then passing the Pipelle endometrial catheter through the cervix in
to the cavity of the womb.
6. The plunger of the endometrial catheter is then withdrawn/inserted 3 or 4 times. This creates a vacuum in the catheter which traumatizes or “scratches”
the lining of the womb.
After the procedure you will have some bleeding but it should not be excessive and we would recommend that you start your next treatment cycle with your next period to gain the maximal benefit of the Pipelle.


----------



## E11e

Hi Somewhere,
Might be worth checking again with GCRM on the price of the scratch. I got quoted £85 when I was researching it just a few weeks ago.
Elle.x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Thanks E11e, isn't it interesting that we have been given 2 completely different quotes.  Will bear this in mind when I look into it for my next cycle.

Cardall how did you get on with scan today?

xxx


----------



## orlando08

hi All,

well, I am afraid our wee embie has no heartbeat, we are to go back on friday for a scan by a medic incase there is any change.
But I think we all know its not good.  absolutely devastated to say the least, think it made it to 6wk 2d.  have no idea what I am going to do till friday - work? mmmm not sure if I could. 

anyway,  I will keep popping on to see how your all doing, but I might not post for a while.

Take care and good luck xx


----------



## springhope

I'm so so sorry Orlando, you will be devastated.  

I have had a similar experience as I found out that I had lost my baby during a scan appointment so I know your heartbreak.  

You have another appointment this week so see what they advise. 

Take care.

X


----------



## wishes79

Orlando i am so so sorry i cant believe this has happened to you. It makes me wonder why we go through all this and cause ourselves so much pain. I will be praying for a miracle for you on friday.

Cardall how was your scan today? 

Quick question (or 3) sorry if tmi but ive started getting what looks like slightly thick ewcm on day 5 of stimms is this normal im worried i will ovulate before they scan me. Also does trigger shot and nasal spray stay in fridge is it ok to take it to work put it in fridge then travel home with it in my bag that night?


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Orlando sorry to hear about your news I'm totally devastated for you . Wait and see wat they say on friday x

Girls I need advice, I have had drs line due to stress of the m/c and also ivf. My work have just informed me that they have set up a meeting with h.r and the operations manager. I have passed probation moons ago, would they or is it legal for them to let me go even tho I've had medical certificates?


----------



## blue egg

Oh my god Orlando,don't no what to say except so sorry to hear that news. Too get this far and have it taken away from you is just awful x although wait and see what Fri brings as I just rem my friend had a 6 week scan and the heartbeat couldn't be seen but at her 8 week one it was there x


----------



## New-wife2009

Orlando I'm so so sorry you're going through this. I will be keeping my fingers crossed that you get a miracle on Friday xxx
Desperate, how long have you been off? Only reason I ask is that my hubby has been off for 5 months now, following an operation, and he had HR come to the house - it's a standard thing so that they can make sure they're supporting you and if there's anything they need to do to help you back to work. He got a letter from them about it after about 4 weeks off? I'm sure that's all it is.
I've been the world's biggest romantic this weekend...... Told hubby that I had worked out that if we are able to get started on my first AF after the appointments, she is due to land on our 4th wedding anniversary. That information would probably have been fine with him if I hadn't finished it with a 'yay'!!!! Think he was expecting something else on our anniversary!! I'm horrible 
Hope everyone has nice weather tonight and can make the most of it!


----------



## Paris2075

Orlando I'm very sorry to hear your news today fingers crossed you get a different outcome on Friday!!
Take it easy & definately take time off your work until at least then!!!
You will be very emotional & worrying!!

Desperate - that's terrible it may just be your works procedure to involve he to make dire that you get support through this journey! It would look very bad for your emoter if not the case as you have to tread very carefully with employees going through ivf or pregnancy!!

Wishes- same thing happened to me & I wondered that too but it is fine they are just ripening!
Funny I thought the same!!!
X


----------



## desparate2bmummy

I've only been off for 7weeks. 2 weeks was for ec n et etc. Its just something I do not need just now. With the stress of everything my migraines are kicking off


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi ladies.  Somewhere wishes unfortunately not to start Stims, lining was 5.8 just under the target if 6 however they don't want me to start until they get my bloods back.  They said I may need another scan on Thursday.

Orlando I'm devastated for you, I can't imagine what you are going through.

Wishes think you should be okay, are you on dr spray yet? Nurse said keep them in fridge until they are opened then you can do either or huni.

Desperate legally I don't know the answer but ethically I think it would be morally wrong to do that to someone. My friend had 6 months off with her miscarriage at 16 weeks. She's back at work and has now moved abroad with work.

New wife that made me laugh only because if we get to start Stims on Thursday our scan would be 31st may and ec 3rd June which is my hubby and I first anniversary ha ha.

Paris how are you huni?


----------



## New-wife2009

Desperate, I think you can put them off until you're mentally prepared to meet with them? And I stayed with my husband throughout his meeting, as his kinda witness, so you can ask someone to sit in to give you some support if there's nobody from work you want. But they aren't coming to force you back to work or to pry. You don't have to tell them anything you don't want to. Xx


----------



## Cece0207

Orlando, I am devestated for you. I cant imagine how you must feel. I will be praying for you...x


----------



## orlando08

thanks everyone, just been out for nice walk at largs with DH and dogs, needed to clear our heads as you can imagine.
was thinking of going to work tomorrow as not sure if it will go against my sick record incase I need more sick time at end of week
or if i could get time off as special leave, just don't know, might go in and see if I can stick it.

can anyone advise - If I go for scan on friday and all not well, would they offer to do a d&c there and then or do you need to wait? with it being bank holiday weekend wouldn't want to wait extra?  

thanks for all your good wishes, have been told it could still be early for heartbeat, but nurse seemed quite resigned that it wasn't good news

Desperate - I have heard of a couple of people getting a visit from HR and Team Leader when off on sick for long periods, think it is just procedure.  Nasty under the circumstances   want me to go beat them up, that would kill 2 birds with one stone, would make me feel a bit better 


oh god help me, kids from up the street going round asking to clean cars.... you so don't want to chap my door, big red, blotchy face, Pj's on (and I dont care)  waiting on DH with chinese


----------



## PixieMcG

Awe Orlando I want to give you a big hug right now huni.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

orlando ....  I am desperately sorry for you, I have been through exactly the same so know how you hearbroken you will both be feeling right now.  As for what happens next, you will have options which you will need to consider.  basically either wait for natural events or take matters into your own hands medically.  It all depends on how you feel about things.  but i pray that it will be good news at next scan.  I would say take some time off work, you need it.  huge  

Cardall .... sorry about your scan results.  Hopefully better news next scan. chin up.

Desperate .... I am sure like the other girls have said that it is just "protocol". they need to be seen to be supporting you.  I would take someone with you i.e work colleague who knows what you are going through ( they don't need to be involved, just to be there as a witness), if not then def your DH, just as a witness.  You are entitled to have someone with you.

Wishes .... i posted exactly the same worry when I was going through stimms.  it will be fine, take it as a good sign that follies are maturing nicely.

hugs everyone

somewhere xxxx


----------



## wishes79

Desperate try not to let work pressure you i dont know the rules but doubt they can fire you for being off you could sue them for unfair dismissal. 

Cardall i start spray on friday but feel a bit better knowing other girls had this thanks for all your help i love this thread. My lining was 5 so not too much lessthan yours. Even if you had been oj to start today you dont get to start the jags till th or thur anyway so im not sure why they even scan on mondays. Hope your bloods come back ok. My lining was 7.8 on first scan and my bloods were ok.


----------



## PixieMcG

thanks wishes, i do feel better, just thought i would start stimms tomorrow, hopefully your right and bloods will be okay and i get the go ahead tomorrow.  I am a week behind you i start spray next week, what times did the nurse say for your spray?  she didnt give me the leaflet away with me?  whan are you booked in for your scan?  she mentioned to me if i get go ahead tomorrow or thursday then it would be friday 31st?


----------



## wanabmum

Orlando sorry your having a tough time, hope Friday brings you better news  
As for US we got 15 eggs 12 fertilised so chuffed with that day 3 was today and haven't heard from hospital so looks like a day 5 transfer and if we have them I will be getting 4 blasts back   woop woop


----------



## PixieMcG

wannabmum 4 blasts omg you are brave.  i pray it works for you,


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Omg 4 blasts back . Your going to have your wee hand full if all of them take. Good luck x


----------



## MissM

Quick question girls, going in for egg retrieval at Nuffield tomorrow - obviously hoping there are embryos to put back in but how many days after retrieval do they go in? I was thinking Friday - hoping so as i told Doc should be OK to go back to work Tue?   

xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Miss M ..... its either day 2 or 3, depends how they are developing.

Wannabmum ..... good luck with ET. 4 is an amazing amount to be getting back.

afm .... i am slowly recovering, not really deflating any yet, but not as sore. still sleeping sitting up! 

xxx


----------



## blue egg

Miss m best of luck 2morrow I hope everythin goes well. Ill be keepin fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone is doin the best they can in their sad times. 
Everyone else hope ur ok too x


----------



## blue egg

That made no sense but use no what I'm tryin to say lol x


----------



## PixieMcG

Miss m I was day three but depends on embies huni. If you have a few they will leave them an extra day to see how they develop and they try put the best back. 

Somewhere I assume you are still off work. How's work been with you? Hope you feel better soon.

Orlando hope your okay hun.

Wishes how's stims?

Blue egg hello chicken.

Hope I haven't missed anyone today. On phone so just a quick one.

I had a calm from the hospital tonight and they want me back tomorrow am. My af started this morning how gross that I will be having a scan while I'm bleeding. Anyone else had this? 

Nurse did day though that if my lining is thinner then they may well do my first injection tomorrow while I'm in. No idea what that means for EC. I only stimmed for 9 days last time and I was ready to go. But that wouldn't work in with the hospital so think I will need to stim for 10 days min and if all is well EC will be Monday 3rd june which is dh and I first wedding anniversary. So much for a nice meal and a glass if champers. Lets hope its a sign ladies.


----------



## wishes79

Hi cardall thats good af finaly started. I hope you grt to start tomorrow im sure you will if they called you back im so happy for you. My af had just started on the monday when they scanned me but it was still quite light. The nurses are used to it so you will be fine.. I dont have my nasal spray yet i should get it on friday at my scan and it starts on  I ha ve a funeral on sat so not sure how i will manage if the spray is supposed to be in the fridge. I have scan on friday then another one on monday no symptoms so far except my uterus and ovary area feels a bit tight if that makes sense not painful or anything im so worried there will be nothing thete on fri.

If things do work out we will be so close i hope i get ec next week as im off work.

Blue egg hi how are you?

Wannabe good luck you are very brave to have 4 put back finfers crossed for you


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes I was told once spray is opened you can pop it in your handbag. I am working out my dates from last time but maybe longer huni. 

Glad your doing okay. I'm sure there will be plenty of follicles in there, I didn't feel any different on stims first time round so don't take that as a bad thing. 

Was wondering how you have two scans booked, did they give you them together?


----------



## wishes79

Thanks thats a relief. Yes they gave me two scans the nurse did say i might be ready on friday but booked me in again just in case i have a feeling i will need it. Maybe its because you were ready after 9 days last time they dont think you will need abother one.


----------



## PixieMcG

Maybe although this cycle doesn't seem to be going the same way maybe that's a good sign given last one was BFN. 

We will only be a few days apart so we can keep each other sane.


----------



## angel12067

Hi just like to introduce myself been reading all your journeys thought I would join maybe be able to answer some questions and vice versa.


----------



## Lightning

The one day I was out all day, I actually took a miniature cool bag for my spray! x


----------



## PixieMcG

First injection done lining was half the size it was on Monday.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

welcome angel .... you will get lots of answers to questions you never even thought of asking.  good luck with Tx.

Cardall .... you must feel relieved and happy to be started.

afm .... yeah I am still off work.  my line manager is completely aware of what has been happening and has been very supportive.  have this week off with GP line then im off for 2 weeks annual leave anyway.  hadn't planned anything for time off but now hopefully get a wee trip to the lake district.  I am just so damn fed up.  Has anyone used the counselling service at GRI, did you find it helpful?

xxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Somewhere - am doing councilling just now and it has helped me a good bit! I was really upset 2day as I was walking from my appointm and saw 1 of girls I used 2go 2school with walking along corridor crying she was on her way to traige/epas. Unfortunetly they are losing their wee baby too I now understand why people say you don't know what to say. I have my review app 7th june so hopefully get some answer and also what to do from now. X


----------



## PixieMcG

Welcome angel.

Somewhere yes I am relieved to be starting thought it wil oils be postponed. I haven't used the counselling services but I will if this cycle is also a bfn. Last time I bottled it all up and went back to work next day. Now looking back I should have taken the time out.

Desparate I too wouldn't know what to say its a tough one. Hope your okay now. I hope your review appointment gives you some answers huni. 

I have a gp appointment to discuss best options about working vs time off through this cycle.


----------



## angel12067

You don't realise how helpful you all have been so far. I was on my second treatment of icis countries I found your forum and got a bfp unfortunately got told could not see heartbeat have to go into confirm tomorrow. Anyone know what I can expect next to happen I know I won't really hear what they say am so nervous .x


----------



## desparate2bmummy

God what's this weather like abso lovely! But rain tomorrow boo! 

Cardall - I'm coping that's as much I'm taking it a day at a time. My councilling is going really well  had one today and feel a lot better. I am a gr8 believer of what's for me won't go by me x

Do any of u ladies suffer 4m migraines? I do and usually take migraleif but with these weather changes I think ikicking mines off, is there anything else u use as I don't like taking they tablets


----------



## Cece0207

Hi angel12067, glad you decided to join this thread. There are lists of girls on it with good advice.

I am really sorry that you re going through this just now. I havent been in this position to give you any advice but I am praying that everything is okay...x


----------



## Prettypink

Hi everyone been on ff on and off for the last year reading but never posted.  Have learned alot and find it very useful.  I just had a failed icsi cycle in April.  Thought I was dealing with it and just kept telling myself I have another shot and to stay positive, but have found the last couple of weeks terrible been so emotional    

Just waiting on my period which will be nearly 6 weeks since my last one, can anyone tell me how long after failed cycle can it take to come? Don't even feel like Iv ovulated have had no signs?!


----------



## angel12067

Thanks Cece 0207 sometimes just reading people's stories makes you realise a lot of people share your worries and dreams . 
Prettypink bit like you thought I was dealing with it but I am too so emotional.
Anyone know if it's three or two free shots you get on bag my first cycle I did not even manage to get eggs transferred as follicles were empty .


----------



## angel12067

Still trying to get used to this posting meant nhs lol


----------



## Prettypink

Angel. Unless your going through this no one really understands how you feel, as much as family can only try too and be there for you, I find this forum helps as everyone is going through something similar, and reading the positive posts can give me hope    

Are you back at the hospital tomorrow?   for you must be devastating x


----------



## orlando08

Hi Angel, I am so sorry ! I am in the same boat and due back tomorrow to confirm, how awful that we need to wait just incase something has changed. Were the nurses the same with you on your scan? Not sounding very hopeful, however if you read up on Googlethere is a lot of people gone through this and had positive outcome, tho, I think they want to prepare you .  

I have been at work the past couple of days, looking back, poor people I work with ! So I am on a half day today, going to just sit there and drink tea till its time to go home .

The feeling that your just stuck in limbo is just horrible.

All I got told was that it would be a medic doing the scan, so no idea, but sure it will be to discuss next step whether to let things happen naturally or maybe a d&c 

My thoughts are with you today xx


----------



## Minidaisy

Hi prettypink, I am in the exact same position as you, I had a failed cycle last month and this will be my last go on Nhs.  I feel pretty numb.  I also don't think I ovulated this month , doing those ovulation tests and always negative.....can't even get 2 lines on those tests let alone a preg test


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

so sorry to hear that you are going through this Angel.  It is heartbreaking.

Thinking of you too orlando

Somewhere xxx


----------



## angel12067

Orlando know it sounds bad but it's nice to know someone else feels your hurt and anger at coming so far then to have your dreams shattered, didn't go into work this week as find it hard as work in children's nursery ,I am due back into day to confirm and yes nurses were kind of nodding heads and saying they would need consultant to confirm .xx
Thanks everyone for your kind words x


----------



## PixieMcG

Desperate that's the only way you can get through this. One day at a time. Your doing well huni. I don't suffer from migraines thankfully. Hope there not too bad.

Cece how you doing?

Pretty pink mine took a while over 6 weeks. Hope af comes soon.

Angel Orlando thinking of you both today.

I'm at gp this morning getting some IBS medication going to ask for some advice about taking time out after EC/ET.


----------



## Kimbles

Orlando and angel, I'm thinking of you both today. Praying hard for you.

Desperate I'm glad the counselling is helping you. 

Cardall great that you've started. Fingers crossed its gona work this time for you.

Somewhere I hope your feeling better in terms of the ohss. I'm glad your manager is understanding. 

Wishes, hope your doing ok. 

Hi to everyone else....very busy on here x


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi kimbles how are you doing.

I am a bit worried doctor thinks I should take time off this cycle. I called out hr and they have said they agree with my dr and think its the right thing to do. Not spoken to my boss yet as he was away from desk. Really worried about taking time off but i really want thi to work too.


----------



## MissM

Cardall / Pretty - I'm on my 3rd week off work - I didn't take much time at all for my IUI's last year, but as this is our first and final IVF I was emotionally all over the place and it's done the world of good. I would definitely recommend if you're mind/body is telling you it needs a break - you think you're dealing with it but emotions/feelings will come out eventually - treatment is physically and emotionally draining, it's hard going.

We had one session of counselling as we had to (genetic counselling) but I've since called a couple times when things are getting a bit much and find it beneficial. 

Wishes - i bought a wee black cool bag for my lunch at work and popped it in there and meant I could also keep beside my bed for the 7am wake up   

I had 6 eggs collected yesterday - 4 fertilized! Back in Sat. Quite excited, very much hope I can cook up a bubba


----------



## Kimbles

Cardall, I'm ok thanks. Still really anxious but trying to trust my body with the symptoms I have. I think you should listen to your gp and hr. I used some annual leave as I hadn't taken any this year. It was just good to relax when I wanted too. Like you say, it's so important this works and is your priority just now. 

Xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks ladies. I didn't take time out last cycle but same as you missm this is our last chance. 

Missm great news. 

Kimbles when is your next scan?


----------



## Kimbles

My acs scan is next Thursday. 
Xx


----------



## Prettypink

Mini daisy. I started using ovulation test a few wks ago but gave up, no line at all?! Did see somewhere on here that someone only got a faint line and didnt have any signs but she did end up ovulating so who knows   plus makes you wonder after all the drugs if that would make a dif! Only thing I have had is moodyness oops! Poor dp! Think im jus emotionally drained x

Cardall.  Im glad you said yours took a while thought it was just me.  Hope your treatment going well so far, im def gona take time off with my next cycle.  After my 1st treatment wasnt a success I started to question myself what if this and what if that?! I only took a few days off last time so next time I'm gona take alot longer can only try.  Good luck with your boss x

Miss m.  What journey this is, true what they say about it being an emtional rollercoaster!  I went straight back to work to try take my mind off it, was hard but felt keeping busy did that, just feel the last couple of weeks have been hard. Think the fact I'm waiting on af to show up and hasn't isn't helping, just want it here and then I can move on to next cycle which I think the thought  of going through it all again is making me nervous/anxious.  Thats great news for yourself! Wont be long til saturday is here   x


----------



## PixieMcG

Kimbles I am wishing the week away for you.

Pretty pink definitely not you Hun, hormones end up all over the place.

Boss hasn't called but hr agreed with doctor, maybe he's in a huff with me for talking time off.


----------



## Kimbles

Don't even let your boss stress you out! This is the most important thing right now. Your work will cope! I'm wishing my whole life away! Get to one milestone then onto wishing for the next. 

Xx


----------



## blue egg

Hi girls hope your well,

Wishes I'm fine looking forward to wigwams this weekend work is shut for a week it's our first hold since xmas plus my friends are coming from Manchester to meet us there

Cardall  I took the two weeks off although it didn't help me, but I def think it's the best thing to do although I was so bored and keptthinking hbout the wages I was losing(we don't get paid when we're off and they stopped sick pay) but I did feel better being at home

Welcome new girls we are very friendly here

Angel so sorry to hear ur bad news thinking you 

If iv missed anyone sorry. Love you all though x


----------



## angel12067

Thanks everyone it was confirmed today still no heartbeat but was caught off guard as they told me it was twins both no heartbeats . Last week said it was just one ! Told I have a follow-up but it won't be till end of July beginning of August asked about how many cycles I am allowed free only two so   .


----------



## angel12067

Orlando thinking of you for tomorrow   
Like you said there has been success stories.
The nurses and consultant are lovely .


----------



## angel12067

Cardall I took the time off too I am one of these people that say what if I had done that and that . Also I saw step by step on website what was meant to happen each day and thought if something is trying to attach inside me I am Damon well staying in and not moving . My poor wee hubby thought he was going to die if shock I can't sit in my area for two mins . I just went **** the money and the bills


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks angel blue egg.

Angel I'm sorry to hear there was no heartbeat. You must be devastated.


----------



## Prettypink

Angel.  Sorry to hear of your loss    take care x


----------



## Paris2075

Good luck today Orlando I hope you get good news at the hospital!!

Sorry to hear what you have been through angel that sounds terrible!
Such a sad time.

How's the stimms going cardall & wishes?

My head has been splitting off me last 2 days oh my I'm not feeling good at all!!!
Hope it's a good sign & not the drugs!!!

X


----------



## Kimbles

Thinking about you Orlando. 

Angel I am sorry to hear your sad news. 

Paris hope your feeling rough is a good thing! 

Blue egg, hope you enjoy the wigwams

Xxxx


----------



## Paris2075

Hi kimbles

How are you keeping?
Did you have any symptoms before your bfp?
When is your scan?
X


----------



## Kimbles

Hi Paris, my first week I didn't have much except ovary pain from EC.  The second week I was convinced my period was coming because I was really crampy and had sore boobs exactly like I used to be before period. How do you feel? My acs scan is on Thursday next week. 

Xx


----------



## Paris2075

Hi kimbles I had pain from my ovaries & abdomen too until Saturday! Now I feel kinda bloated & bit crampy too!
But I have to say when I got my bfp in December I didn't feel different either!!
Gosh your 8 week scan on Thursday that's gone by quick!! Probably not for you though!!!
It will be lovely to see your wee baby!!
You'll probably not sleep Wednesday night with excitement!!
X


----------



## Kimbles

I really hope it's gonna work for you Paris. I've got everything crossed for you. Hope your taking it easy...
Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Paris I hope you feel better soon. I had the odd headache but mostly tired. I put that down to the long hours at work last two weeks.

Good luck


----------



## wishes79

Hi girls hope you are enjoying the sun. Orlando i was thinking about you today. 

Paris hope you are doing ok. Kimbles im so excited for your scan.

Cardall hope the stims are going ok. I had a scan today and im doing okish. I had 4 on my left ovary at 16,15,14 &13 which was not great but better than i thought as i had no side effects. But i only had 2 a 16 & 13 on my right ovary and a few pluses that wont come to much. They told me i would get a call today if ec was tuesday or i was to go back for a scan on mon if no phone call. I havent heard from them so im back mon hopefully ec on wed if the little follies grow enough.


----------



## Paris2075

Oh what a lovely day hope it lasts!
Good day spent sitting chilling in the garden!!

Wishes don't worry that sounds good you have good size follies there & between now & Monday they will grow quite a bit plus the others will grow too & when you take hcg they leap & mature!!
I had about 9 follicles too! Much better than my first cycle!!!
Fingers crossed for wed for u then!!!

Orlando hope you got on okay. 

Kimbles  definately chilled today! Book & cuppa in garden!!!

Cardall headaches are no fun!! How u getting on?

Xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Angel so sorry for your sad news. its devastating

Wishes well done on your stimms.  the follies sound a good size good luck for scan on monday.

Cardall hope stimms is going well for you too. And do what feels best for you about taking time off. everyone feels differently, you have to be completely selfish and do what feels right for you.

Paris hope the symptoms mean good things for you.

Blue egg have a lovely weekend away, have always fancied booking into the wigwams.

I phoned the councilor yesterday but she only works on certain days so she is calling me back on tue, will see how that goes.  think the last 3 years of persistent treatment and let downs is getting to me know.  just feel I need to let this go to be able to move on.  

have a lovely weekend and hugs everyone
xxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Wishes your follicles sound good. Little bit more time to mature and your booster will help too! 

Somewhere hope the counsellor is able to help you. It's understandable this is all catching up with you. I know you prob don't feel it but you are sounding very brave. Do you still have another shot on nhs? Your in my thoughts.

Xxx


----------



## orlando08

Hi everyone,

well as we expected not great news, so we are in for 1st set tabs tomorrow and rest of "lovely" procedure on monday - great bank hol monday stuck in hospital all day - Angel, we are doing the same as you.

phoned TL after consultation today, thank god it was diff nurse than monday, think we had Ann(a) on monday, could have been better.
joanne was wonderful, called in the morning to change our app to 230pm but when we hummed and hawed she said to come before clinic started at 1045 and we would be taken then... couldnt have asked for more..

came home, called TL to tell her what was happening and she says "ok, so see you tues" - sorry have you had a heart bypass?  I am not sure.. am i entitled to some compassionate leave? eh not sure, leave it with me for 30mins and i will call you back...so she calls back 1hr30mins later and says she can "offer" me 4 days next week compassionate leave. ok well we will take that and see how things go!!

do I live in an alternative realility?

something to now make you laugh...

I am now officially 2 can dan, but I am pushing through it and after the magners, now on the white wine, I have a summer party to work towards    

we have had a few days to get use to this and DH and I know we can do it, we may have cried rivers of tears and not be finished, but with us together we can do this, no problem, I would never be able to do this without him.  I am now on my last glass, DH has barred me for the rest of the evening  .    Sorry if we seem crass, we really are not, we all have different ways of coping and well we do what we can.

have a good weekend everyone  xx


----------



## Paris2075

Orlando i am so sorry to hear what you have had to go through today both of you!
Where would we be without her understanding hubbies.
I cannot believe how cold your work is with you. You take off as long as you need as afterall you have just lost your baby there is no time that can be put on that!!
Stay off until you feel ready afterall that is most important. I rushed back too soon after my miscarriage & ended up losing the plot few weeks later after a bad day at work. Your hormones will be all over the place.
You deserve a few drinks tonight you really do. 
Look after each other.

Xx


----------



## angel12067

Orlando so so sorry I got phone call today since we were put to  wishaw woman on phone said she had to change it to tues and Thursday as Mon bank holiday. I then 5  mins later got a missed call asking to come in tues at 9 as she as booked me in for another scan. Don't feel daft saying this on here but I am glad cause keep thinking what if that second wee embryo is lagging behind it didn't show up the first scan . I know it's cool to say things like that on here but I am not under any illusions it's just for my own piece of mind weeks or months down the line x
I phoned the docs and he was lovely gave me a line for two weeks and told me to phone again after two weeks if not ready to go back couldn't care less about work when I said to my manager about it she said will that be it all over then ! 
totally understand with you and your husband me and mine are the exact same we joke and sometimes people probably think it's water off a ducks back what happened but it's our coping mechanism .
My thoughts are with you and your hubby x 
I assume your review will be same time as mine .x


----------



## Prettypink

Angel / Orlando sorry to hear what you are both going through.  Def understand what your saying angel about having another scan, you just want to cling onto any hope.  I kinda did when I got my bfn, cause my af hadn't come I was thinking oh maybe they got it wrong?! Even tho the nurse had said it would come in the next few days   Iv even seen myself in the past getting my af but then convincing myself it may be implantation and I end up doing a test! Oh my mind/thoughts can be dangerous lol x

Hi to everyone else, hope uz hav a nice wknd!  Hope the weather's good x


----------



## wishes79

Girls quick question might be a bit stupid but i need to do nasal s pray at 7 tommorow morning which is wehen i normaly inject gonal f is it ok to just do it at the same time or do i need to leave some time between? I assume it would be fine but thought i would check. 

Orlando and angel im so sorry for youboth life is so cruel and i hope you are both being well looked after and can somehoe find the strength to get through this.


----------



## Paris2075

Wishes that's fine doing both!
I took both mine at 8 am!!!

X


----------



## angel12067

Yes wishes that's fine I did both together my hubby had to set alarm on my phone lol 
You must be so excited as its not long now . It's funny how we are all wishing our life's away on here


----------



## angel12067

Paris are you on your 2ww ?


----------



## wishes79

Hi thanks paris and angel i feel better checking these things.

I have decided nasal spray is evil you worry you are getting the full dose and it tastes horrible at the back of your throat i prefer the jags. 

Angel i am very excited i just hope my follies grow enough for ec this week. I am wishing my life away but at the same time im scared to get to the end of the tww in case its all over.

Anyway hope everyone is doing ok im off work this week so heres hoping the weather keep up x


----------



## Paris2075

Hi angel

You have been through a tough time too!
Hopefully your scan on Tuesday will be good news always hope!!!

I will defo be nervous next time I go for scan as first pregnancy was mc then January was ectopic didn't give it a thought tgat would happen to me!

Life is tough in this journey for us ladies!
We just have to keep believing!

I was doing ok in 2 ww now losing it a bit!!!

X


----------



## angel12067

Paris how long till two weeks up ? 
Think everyone would agree how awful it is as all symptoms are like before your af is due x 
Don't know about everyone else but pain actually kept me awake some nights !!


----------



## wishes79

Hi ladies yet another stupid question from me but when do you start taking the pessaries the nurse gave me a box and i know i dont take them yet also how do you know they are in right - sorry if thats a bit disgusting. 

Paris when is otd im keeping my fingers crossed x


----------



## MissM

Wishes - 5 days after booster, and sorry for being crass but you just need to stick it in as far as you can! This is my 3rd time using them and I always use a pad to protect my underwear/clothes - there can be an oily residue from them - I once had to nip out at lunchtime to get a pair of BLACK trousers     

Orlando, sucks your work isn't being more supportive - and I wholeheartedly agree - what would we do without our DH's   

I had et yesterday - told I had top grade eggs (!), had 2 transferred - they are rated/graded 1 - 8 and one an 8, and one a 7. The 8 was at 7 stage multiplication and the 7 at 6 stage.

Doc said all looking positive and seeing the wee tiny dot on the scan was lovely. Praying now that they stick!!         

Lots of love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## Paris2075

Hi

Angel & wishes my otd is Wednesday getting very nervous now!! Feeling bloated & crampy!!
Trying to keep positive though!!
Just wanted to lay down & sleep all the time it's terrible.

Miss m congrats on being pupo!!
How did your egg collection go at Nuffield what dr did you have?

Orlando hope you are okay?

Angel hope Tuesday goes ok for you!

X


----------



## orlando08

Hi everyone,

Paris - good luck for wed, 3rd time lucky?  it is just so nerve wracking! goodness knows what we will be like next time around  ,, I am really beginning to brick it for tomorrow, getting quite sore cramps today after having dogs out, so chilling on the couch maybe go potter in the garden. Need to get stuff organised for tomorrow as could be in basically all day, so going to make sure I have supplies, not relying on hospital food!!  DH needs to go to work first thing tomorrow,but hoping he can get someone to come in for him in the afternoon he feels awful that he is leaving me myself, to be honest dont think I will be in mood for company but cant shut him out like that he would be gutted.  Tho its not going to be pretty, didnt like the idea of a general anesthetic but kinda wish I had taken that option now.. bit late  ...  

missm - ekk how embarrassing, what can you do, these things happen!  I used pantyliners which were fine. Good luck with your 2ww x

Angel - I so hope things work out for your scan, that would be a little miracle xx


----------



## Paris2075

Orlando I wish you lots of love to get through tomorrow that sounds terrible what you have to go through! We must be strong girls I would be like you do it on my own til hubby gets there they must think we are strong enough to do this.
It's such a horrible time for you.
I didn't have to go through that with my mc as it happened on its own.
Think the pair of you will need a nice holiday after this.
Hope you are getting lots of cuddles & kisses from your doggies.

Xx


----------



## angel12067

Paris good luck !!😃BLoating and crampy is good !
Orlando I am dreading it its so unfair we get all the pain from beginning of treatment to end and nothing to show for it .Dont know about you but I am still feeling nauseous and stomach gets sore at night.
Missm all the best and hope all goes well we need some good news on here!


----------



## PixieMcG

Missm congrats on being pupo.  Well done.

Wishes that's good for your scan, I only had a few follicles above 13 and I managed to get 7 eggs.  It's quality your want so don't panic, I also had no symptoms. Pessaries I didn't start until after ET.

Orlando I am so sorry to hear your news.  We cope whatever way we can and our poor OH are what get us through. I am thinking about you both.

Angel I hope you get some good news. You just never know.

Kimbles how are you huni?

Somewhere hope your okay today.

Paris good luck for Wednesday. Some positive news would be great.


----------



## angel12067

Thinking of you today orlando x


----------



## Kimbles

Big hug Orlando xxxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

Orlando ... thinking of you, and do whatever makes you feel good to get through these upsetting times.

Paris .... good luck for Wed, I really hope its good news for you.

MissM .... hope your 2ww flies past and gives you good news at the end of it too

Angel .... What an anxious time, I hope your prayers are answered.

Kimbles .... Thanks but I don't feel so brave on the inside.  But painting a smile on and getting on with it, what else can I do!  Hope your keeping well.

Cardall .... I am feeling much better thankyou.  Almost lost all the fluid now and managing to sleep in my own bed.  Still no af though which is playing on my mind now! Hope the stimms is going well.

Wishes .... good luck for ec this week.  suppositories are 5 days after booster and yeah just put them in as for as you can, I tended to lie in bed for at least 15 mins after, just to make sure they didn't fall out, wasn't told to do this, it just made me feel better.

If i've missed anyone i send you hugs

what a [email protected]#t rainy day today

somewhere xxx


----------



## wishes79

Thanks somewhere glad you are feeling a bit better what a horrible thing you have had to go through.

Cardall how are the stimms going not long now till your scan i hope you are ready for ec on monday.

Kimbles and jules how are you doing?

Paris you must be desperate to test only 2 more days  

afm just back from second scan and all looking good still not a lot of follies but my left ovary seems to grow them nice and evenly i only have 4 on the left at 18,19,20 &21 and a few wee tiny ones that wont catch up. My right ovary is a bit lazy i have 3 possibles at 21, 16 &13 so hoping the 2 smaller ones catch up. Just waiting on the call for ec hopefully wed or thur.


----------



## PixieMcG

Wow wishes they are big follicles, mines were no where near that size first time round and I managed to get 7 good quality eggs, I think that sounds good to me.

I would be really pleased with those numbers.

Somewhere glad to hear you feel slightly better, hope your af comes soon. How long before you can use some of your frosties?

Paris nearly there Hun.


----------



## wishes79

Well ladies ive had the call i actually had my phone in my hand and was telling it to ring and it did   i''ll be trying that trick with my embies as well lol. So ive to take my trigger at half six tonight and in at 7.30 on wednesday im first in the queue.

Is it easy to find where you go at the nufield once you get there i just have the address and we are getting a taxi ive never been so not sure how big it is. Im so releived its wed i dont want to overcook and my left ovary is getting a bit achy now. I only need to do one more sniff of the nasal spray at 6 yippee. 

Sorry for the me myself and i post but im so nervous.


----------



## angel12067

Wishes you just enter at main entrance is only one door and reception is right there they are lovely and take you to your room . It's very nice !! Know that feeling of anxiousness and you feel as if those two days are never coming and then you wish the two weeks lol ! Us ladies certainly have an emotional roller coaster from start to finish x Just try keep busy next two days


----------



## angel12067

Paris so excited for you it sounds very promising I was tired all the time and I don't need a lot of sleep it's just so frustrating that symptoms are the same of af coming ! I am afraid thou I caved in and took my test at home two days before everyone was saying dint do it all through two week wait and then got to two days before everyone saying are you going to take test I just wanted someone to say go do it lol  ! But it's an individual choice and waited long enough so another two days is nothing!! Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes yeah it's easy to get too, good luck huni.


----------



## orlando08

Hi everyone !! Woop Woop on way home, what a long tiring day. Dh left me in car tp get cake from Asda as a treat  .  Not the best experience ever, but its done nurse was great, they just put you in a room and come when called, one part was like horrendous cramp, bit ddidnt last long . 

Sorry its a quick message dh will kill me  . So sorry its general , good luck everyone x


----------



## angel12067

Lots of  I am in tomorrow for tabs and then hospital Thurs you have put my mind at ease !! X take care


----------



## Paris2075

Hi

Rotten day!!
It's not looking good for me have brown stuff coming away that happened last time then eventually the blood will probably stArt I guess.
Been feeling crampy all day & when I used my pessaries there it was nippy going in!!  Tmi

Wishes glad you got you your call for ec!

Orlando hope your feeling ok!

Angel thanks for positive words but think its over! Hope you get on ok tomorrow!
Xx


----------



## angel12067

Paris chin up   don't loose hope yet xxx


----------



## Kimbles

Orlando, I don't know what to say, I'm glad its over for you....but don't mean it like that, wish it wasn't over and it was a different outcome! Your in my thoughts and hope your as well as can be expected. Take care and thank you for everything.

Angel, I'll be thinking of you the next few days. 

Paris, please don't give up hope yet...is wed otd? 

Wishes, great you've got you EC sorted! As angel said the reception is as soon as you walk in and the receptionist takes you right to your room. Good luck. 

Cardall, I'm doing fine thanks. How are you? 

Xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

hey ladies

wishes ..... great news, enjoy your drug free day today and lots of luck for tomorrow, sounds like you have some lovely follies in there.

Orlando .... like Kimbles I am glad it is over for you but wish it had been a different outcome. Be kind to yourself.

Paris ..... Hope things have settled down and I'm praying for your OTD to bring you good news tomorrow.

Angel ..... you are in my thoughts.

girls girls girls my head is in turmoil.  it is 11 days post et today and no signs of af.  my boobs have been sore and heavy the last coupe of days and so i took a test this morning and i can't believe it but it came up a faint positive, it was faint though.  so i just went out and bought some more pee sticks, the normal ones are faintly positive, taking almost the 3 mins to show up but there is def a line there and the clear blue says "pregnant 2-3 weeks" meaning 4-5 weeks which is just about spot on.  have phoned acs and they have said if i want i can go up for a blood test to confirm.  but i just feel whats the point as all it will tell me is that i am pregnant.  I think i will leave it another few days and see if line gets stronger.  I am going out of my mind.  in a way i wish i hadn't tested cos then if i do bleed in next few days i would never have known. OMG how am i going to get through the next few days, if i can get to fri as then i will be 6 weeks and i might relax a bit.  my dh doesn't get in til half 7 tonight, waiting till then to tell him. GIVE ME STRENGTH.


----------



## Kimbles

Somewhere.....that's amazing! I know your head will be wasted! Maybe your little embie was taking its time to decide where to get comfy!!! I think you should go for your bloods... It will give you a definite an that way you will know for sure! Oh let me know!!! 
Xxxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

oh Kimbles, I am so scared now.  I have decided just to wait and see what happens over the rest of this week, if it stays positive then woopeedoo, if i bleed then I will just deal with it.  I just don't understand why it was negative on OTD and the fact that it is faint this late on, well I am just praying,  but realistically i'm not feeling positive. God this IVF [email protected]#t really is enough to give you a mental breakdown!!!

xxxx


----------



## Kimbles

I'm praying for you somewhere! I really hope this i gona happen for you!!!! Xxx


----------



## Sammilb

Hi ladies, hope your all being good to yourselves!.

I'm due in on the 4th of June for that prostrap injection! 

What side effects are there from this injection? Will it affect me driving?, working? Is there anything I should lookout for once I've had this jag?, can you also have unprotected nookie?.


Another 7 days to go before my treatment starts!  everyday is a different emotion, theirs a part of me that's quite excited!! :/

Sam x


----------



## Prettypink

Hi everyone seems alot has been happening on here.. 

Somewhere been reading your post, my god amazing, really hope it's happening for you, just shows you you never know what could happen! And miracles can happen,    try stay positive, must be so hard not knowing?!x

Afm still waiting on af will be nearly 7 wks argh, jus wish it would hurry up.. Anyways enough of my moans  

Hope everyone ok and good luck with the stages uz are at! Hopefully some positives stories to come!


----------



## PixieMcG

Somewhere I feel for you huni, this is a total turnaround from your bfn on otd. I don't know how you can hold out but if you can you are very brave.  I hope it's a positive outcome and you had late implantation. Your almost scared to believe it just in case huni.  Big hugs to you.


Sami hot flushes and headaches are what you are told by the nurse but not everyone has symptoms, first time round I was neither up or down and worked through.  This time I am much more tired but I was told tha can happen with two cycles close together.

Pretty pink it's horrible waiting on af, hope it comes soon.

Kimbles glad your okay.

Afm I spent the day looking after my friends two year old, I loved it but also makes me realise what I am missing.  She's so sweet and loving.


----------



## orlando08

hi Everyone,

OMG went to  bed at 9pm, woke up at 0730, couldnt get out of bed, eventually moved at 8 and fed dogs and got a coffee and choc muffin (breakfast of champions  ).
had a bit of a reality strike after we came home last night, knackered, quite rough and a little bit scared, hoping bleeding stays ok.  So it was tears and snotters for ages, poor DH still trying to put on a brave front for me, but I saw the tissue trail that gave him away, that tears me up!!
feels like af cramps now, still watching bleeding, bit paranoid about it as DH on nights today and tomorrow. 

my gorgeous nephew (3) made a great video for me to cheer me up, it has him singing happy birthday (he only knows a few songs  ) Ali Bali Bee and you are my sunshine, he is too cute.. now it has me crying my eyes out just thinking about it .. emotional nightmare!

Angel - sorry it wasn't better news for you, but at least you gave it another shot just incase, hope your ok on thurs xx  

Kimbles - glad we went as far as we did together and I keep my fingers crossed that everything goes as planned for you xx

somewhere - omg what is going on? how to drive you insane!  here is a little  

Paris - oh honey, I am so sorry if it is the dreaded af xx


----------



## angel12067

Orlando hope you have an easy time of it now  

Sammilb I had no side effects whatsoever both times with jag but I guess everyone is different

Somewhere can't even begin to think where your head is at ,praying for you  

Paris good luck for tomorrow 

Wishes thinking of you for tomorrow 

It's so busy on here can't keep track so lots of hugs to you all !!


----------



## MissM

Wishes - Nuffield is fab and the ec is no problem and I'm a big feartie. Consultant anaesthetist is so good, I honestly don't remember a thing. You'll be fine, your own wee room thats like a hotel room - good luck!!

Somewhere -             

Sammi - headaches, flushes and a general uneasy / yucky feeling, but everyone is different!

This 2ww is the longest ever.... 9 days and counting!!!!!!

Orlando -        

Blue Egg - where are you, how you getting on?

Love and luck to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Paris....hope it's good news. Thinking of you.

Somewhere how is your test today? 

Good luck today wishes.

Big hugs to everyone else

Xxx


----------



## wanabmum

Good luck paris, hopefully the other day was just a blip,xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Kimbles .... it was still a faint positive this morning, it is not coming up straight away and at first could be mistaken for a negative, wondering if it has been like this from OTD but then I sit with them for ages praying for something to appear so really don't think so. its a definite line but it is a weak line.  Thinking if it is the same tomorrow i will go get my bloods done and take it from there. Tryining to fill my day today so that I don't overthink xxxx


----------



## wishes79

Hi girls very quick post just back from ec and they only got 5 eggs and only 3 of them are suitable to try and fertilise. They told us only 50% on average fertilise with frozen sperm so i just feel rubbish as its not looking very good for us at all. Just need to pray for a miracle now.


----------



## Paris2075

Hi

Hope it works out for you somewhere the main thing is the clearblue one is telling you bfp so I would go with that!

Orlando hope you are feeling better today.

Kimbles & cardall hope you are doing ok too!

Wannabmum how are you feeling?

Wishes don't get downhearted you will have 1 or 2 transferred back!
Some girls on here have had 12 or more eggs & still ended up with 1 or 2 in the end!
Quality overall!!

Afm af in full flow now on otd knew it hadn't worked soon as I had done brown stuff the other day pulse putting in the last few pessaries they started to nip. Another sign of bfn.
I just can't understand why both times have not worked but yet I gave gotten pregnant naturally twice seems weird!
Think we will try naturally for a few months as I got pregnant following month after ivf last time!! Fingers crossed!!!
Then we will take it from there!
Xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Awe wishes don't be disheartened.  You need to focus on your little embies you got.  picture them getting jiggy with it and it will make you smile.  I pray you get some good news from hosp tomorrow.  

Paris .... I'm so sorry.  It is good that you can think about moving forward.  You and your Dh have some fun in the next few months  

xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes please don't let 5 get you down, I only had 7 with 4 fertilised. Out of these 4 all were still going on day 3 and we had 2 back.  

Paris I am so sorry it was a bfn for you. Nothing I can say will help but please remember we are all here for you.

Somewhere Orlando thinking of you both.


----------



## PixieMcG

I had some twinges on my left ovary so hope that Stims are working.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Another faint line which took ages to come up.  Had a long chat with DH last night and have decided to wait and see what happens over the weekend and if still the same on Mon then will go get my bloods checked as by then i should be over 6 weeks so hopefully be able to get a scan.

Cardall ... sounds like good things are happening, when is your scan?

hopefully get some lovely sunshine today that i can lose myself in my book in the garden

xxxx


----------



## wishes79

Paris im so sorry to hear its a bfn for you its so horrible going through all this and then getting bad news i hope you are looking after yourself.

Girls thank you so much for making me feel better about my eggs somewhere i really did smile at them getting jiggy with it and they must have been in the mood because all 3 fertilised i am in shock as they told us 50% with frozen sperm. Im back on sat for transfer so just praying our little embies keep dividing and we get 1 or 2 back.  

cardall glad you are getting some twinges hope you have lots of juicy follies at your scan. Maybe you will be ready for ec on mon. I have to say the nuffield is lovely and sedation was fine i didnt feel a thing the worst part is the cannula they put in your hand ouch.


----------



## wishes79

Oh meant to ask what on earth do they mean by a comfortably full bladder there is no such thing and how do you judge that anyway. Im just picturing me doing experiments all day with to see how much water i need to drink and how long it takes me to go to the bathroom my hubby will think ive lost the plot 

any ideas the last thing i want is to pee all over everyone im trying to hold on to a shred of dignity even with a million people having seen my bits over the last few weeks lol


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

wishes that's great news.  Comfortable full bladder ..... i just sipped away at a bottle of water from about an hour before but then I was delayed and had to go pee, i then just drank 2 cups of water and that seemed to be fine.  Good luck xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Great news wishes, I had a bottle of water about an hour before, they take you straight away as they know we are dying to pee lol.  As soon as I was back in my room I went straight to the loo. 

Somewhere scan is tomorrow so hoping for ec Monday morning.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Cardall ... good luck for your scan tomorrow.  hope they see some lovely follies that will make lovely embies

Kimbles ... how did your scan go today Kimbles? 

xxxx


----------



## Kimbles

Wishes that's great news! Well done little embryos! I sipped a bottle of water for the hour before too. We had about an hours wait and I was quite uncomfortable but the min we got into the theatre I forgot all about it! After the transfer the nurse asked if I was going straight to the loo and that's when I remembered! 

Cardall great your on track for EC. Good luck!

I had my official acs scan this afternoon, all well. Little baba wriggling around. Still have a long road to go but we have been very lucky and blessed. Girls, your support though all of this has been incredible....I can't thank you enough. I pray we all get our babies one day...we so deserve it! Good luck everyone and take care.

Xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Kimbles great news. Long may it continue and we are all celebrating this year.


----------



## wishes79

Kimbles thats brilliant news well done. 

Cardall good luck for your scan today


----------



## PixieMcG

Scan seemed okay, got some big follicles on the left but biggest on the right was only 11. On the left we had 19 17 15 14 and then some smaller ones.  Waiting on the call now to see if they will delay EC.


----------



## Prettypink

Was a bit like that for me cardall when I had my scan.  Had it the Friday, and another one the Monday, she told me to keep the one on Monday after my scan, so really didn't expect the call at 4pm to say I would be in on Tue for ec    got 13 eggs! The trigger must do the trick! hope you get the call   x


----------



## PixieMcG

Pretty pink that's. good number of eggs. We got 7 eggs last time and we got some good quality embryos.

Hope we get the call to go ahead this afternoon.


----------



## Prettypink

Yeh a good amount, managed to get 8 fertilized, 2 good embies bck in and a bfn, just shows you never know what way it can go, just hoping for a bfp next cycle     just wana get started still no af, was gona phone hospital but sometimes feel they just give it the whole "you'l just have to wait does take longer after treatment" and get the feeling your wasting their time phoning, or maybe it's just the way I'm feeling!? This treatment really is hard going at times! Ups n downs x good luck x


----------



## PixieMcG

I know how you feel our bfn knocked us for six last time but praying this time its a bfp, I waited about 6 weeks for af last time, the waiting does drive you insane doesn't it. I don't know how we get through each cycle but I guess these treatments make us stronger x really hope af comes soon for you.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Kimbles ... congratulations, may you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Cardall ... your follies will still be growing over the weekend so don't be disheartened.  did you here from clinic this afternoon?

Wishes ... good luck for tomorrow.

afm ... still testing and no change! although i am a little bigger up top if you know what i mean.  

hugs everyone xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

We had the call from the clinic another two days of stims and booked in for EC on Tuesday morning.

3 days longer than last time but hope it will be worth it.

Somewhere that's the oddest thing a bfn and now faint lines, have you called the hospital or are you defo holding out over the weekend?


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Cardall that's great, means your follies will have extra time to grow.

I haven't called the hosp back since i found the first faint positive on Tue.  I keep hoping that the line will get darker but it is just not changing.  I am phoning first thing Mon morn if nothing happens over the weekend.  I am preparing myself for the worst really, i know this sounds very pessimistic but I just have a feeling that it is not quite right.

xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Somewhere you must be so scared to find out. I don't know as if we don't have enough to deal with a d you have the added worry.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

yeah I am very scared.  I keep telling myself  "what will be will be" but secretly praying for a miracle.  Will no more next week suppose. xxx


----------



## wishes79

Cardall im sure the extra few days will be worth it and will mean you get extra eggs good luck

somewhere you must be demented with getting the faint bfp i hope it turns out to be good news for you.

Im feeling rather bloated today but assume thats normal? I half expected a call today asking me to go in for transfer so im hoping the fact that i didnt means that i still have at least one wee embie hanging in there. Very nervous but excited hope its not too painful.


----------



## PixieMcG

I was worried only because the nurse said if they keep going to get the smaller ones up to speed we may lose the large ones we have already.

I didn't have any of this to worry about last time and I seem to be taking longer to respond. 

I hope all goes well for you and you get good quality embryos transferred tomorrow.


----------



## angel12067

Somewhere you must be demented we ate all praying for good news x
kimbles congratulations x
Wishes I only had four eggs and two suitable for planting x
Hope everyone doing well x 
Let's get some good news on this forum girls !!!


----------



## wishes79

Well ladies thats me back home with 2 little embabies on board one 8 cell and one 7 cell they are only graded 6/8 so not sure if thats very good but the dr did say they were nice so hopefully not too bad. The transfer went perfectly i saw the catheter and the little flash of light that means the embies are home. 

I am so nervous and am praying that they want to stay with me.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

wishes ... congratulations.  relax and keep your tummy and feet nice and cosy.  

xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Well done wishes. You are now pupo. Woo hoo. Lets hope it's a bfp.


----------



## angel12067

Well done wishes! 
Will pray and light a wee candle for you tomorrow xx


----------



## the_tempress89

hi girls just wondering if any of you have the number for the assisted conception place at the royal? - i cant find my letter and i need to phone them to make sure they changed my address, hoping i will have my appointment letter in about 8 weeks! times going soooo slowly but im going to be busy with new house next few weeks so keeping fingers crossed anyway. xxxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi tempress the number I have n my green form is 0141 211 0505


----------



## the_tempress89

aaah thank you cardall ill give them a wee call tomorrow  xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

P. hope you get your appointment soon.


----------



## blue egg

Ladies hi sorry iv not been around,work was shut last week so we were at the wigwams for a few peaceful days with our friends,drank wine till it was coming out my ears lol and ate till i nearly burst but it was sooooo relaxing. Af finally turned up today  at last been waiting since otd which was 22nd april. Try and get booked in for last try.

Wishes best of luck keep your feet up for a few days and do nothing maybe eat cakes lol

Cardall exciting times i hope you get good news at scan they had me in for one on a mon and then back on the wed for another then i was in the fri for egg collection.

Somewhere you must be on tender hooks i can totally understand how scared you must be feeling and so unsure

Paris how are you so sorry to read the bad news you really deserved it after xmas

Everyone else big hugs xxx


----------



## Sammilb

Hi ladies nice to hear that there's some exciting times coming up for some of you.

Can anyone tell me what happens when you go for that first injection? Does it hurt?.

Sam x


----------



## blue egg

Hey Sammilb first injection doesnt hurt,i think you build it up to be sore but i didnt find it sore at all maybe a bit nippy if anything no worse than getting blood taken which i always find sore lol xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

what a lovely day of sunshine today, long may it continue.

Blue egg ..... sounds like you had a fab time.  time to unwind and relax ready to start it all again.  Hope you get booked in soon.

Cardall ..... enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.

afm .... i am phoning hosp first thing tomorrow and gonna ask for a scan this week as i feel i am past the stage of just having bloods done, i need a scan to know what is going on in there. Feel like i am in limbo, this has been worse than 2ww. 

Hugs everyone

somewhere xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Blue egg glad you had a good time and your af finally turned up. What happens now ? You on flare protocol again?

Sammi I didn't think they hurt at all the odd one nipped a little but over in a few seconds.

Somewhere quite right huni, I would agree a scan is the only thing that will put your mind at rest once an for all.

I took trigger at 8pm tonight and tomorrow is out first wedding anniversary, hubby and I will enjoy it and the. EC on Tuesday.


----------



## wishes79

Blue egg welcome back glad you had a good time away ive been relaxing a bit but back to work on tue im dreading it. Ive had some cramps today so am panicking already which i know is completely stupid i just want this to work so much. 

Samib the injections are fine you dont even feel the needle i found them a tiny bit stingy but nothing major. 

Somewhere i hope you get a scan quickly and its good news for you

cardall happy anniversary enjoy your drug free day.

Must say i am not loving the pessaries i feel as if half of them fall out. Any ideas for the odd occasion i cant lie down after them i sometimes need to stay late at work so how do i keep them up thete sorry tm.


----------



## blue egg

Cardall hey,yeah ill be on flare again although i didnt want to start again till after my holiday but seeing the thing on the news about everyone only getting two shots from july 1st i thought i better get booked in although doc seems to think it will only apply to those just starting treatment or that havent reached the top of the waiting list although she said i better check with admin just in case they know something the docs dont she said they are just being drip fed info,so i decided to get booked in before the deadline just to make sure. xx


----------



## Sammilb

Hi ladies just curious are any of you ladies at the ACS unit tomorrow morning around 10 - 10:30am?.

Quite anxious now as this jag tomorrow see's the start of my icsi treatment !!  

Sam x


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi ladies how are we all doing this lovely sun shiny day.

Sam ..... good luck with first injection tomorrow, you will be fine, you just get so used to it.

Cardall .... hope you had a lovely anniversary day and good luck for EC tomorrow.

afm .... i phoned ACS 3 times today and left messages to phone me back.  I got no phone call.  not a happy bunny  

xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Well I'm just home after a lovely anniversary. All of my twinges have stopped so little but worried as I expected them to be worse after booster. Well I guess tomorrow will come soon enough. I got 7 mature eggs last time so hoping for the same this time would it be greedy to expect more? 

Somewhere I can't believe that although I know Monday and Tuesday they are open till 7pm so keep trying. 

Blueegg I think I would have done the same after that announcement. Hopefully 3rd time lucky. This is out second and last nhs funded and if it doesn't work will take us until next year to save the cash for another go.

Wishes I don't have any advice as I was worried about the samething, I was told however the body will absorb what it needs quickly and the rest is excess. 

Sami sorry huni hope your appointment went well.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

wishes ... i put my 2nd one in at bedtime! and same as you, felt after the morning one i had lots coming out, its a messy business but hopefully worth it. xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

ACS just phoned AT LAST..... scan wed morning, good golly I am really scared. xxxx


----------



## wishes79

Cardall just wanted to wish you luck tommorow hope you get lots of perfect eggs. Dont worry about the twinges stopping after booster the same thing happened to me and remember i was convinced all the eggs were gone. I honestly think this process is a form of mental torture but hope its worth it in the end. Ill be thinking about you.

Somewhere i hope that your scan brings good news 

samib dont worry about tommorow the injection is really easy and its exciting to get started

blue egg i would be anxious to get started after hearing that as well hope it means you get your bfp sooner than you expected.
Afm im only 2 days past transfer and getting af type cramps already im hoping its just the progesterone as its far to early for af just hope my stupid body isnt rejecting the wee embies already. I had a dream last night that i got a bfp and i really hope it comes true.

Right off to get stuff ready for work yuck just as the nice weather  starts as well baby dust to all of you x


----------



## PixieMcG

somewhere thats great really hope you get some answers on wednesday.

wishes i know it messes with your head, i know deep down its nothing to worry about. how are you feeling being back at work?


----------



## wishes79

Tommorow is my first day and im dreading it. I know i will have loads to catch up on so it will be a bit stressful at least it will take my mind off things. Not sure how i will hide the huge bruise from the cannula though. How long are you off for?


----------



## PixieMcG

another two weeks, due back day after what i am calculating my OTD to be, im hope all goes well tomorrow and you dont get asked too many questions.


----------



## New-wife2009

Hi ladies, I have my first appointment tomorrow - the one where we sign the forms and get our bloods done. I'm so scared but excited at the same time. Can anyone tell me what else happens at this appointment? I'm presuming they will want up weigh me again, which is worrying me a bit - I'm borderline for BMI and I've been weighed (and always weigh myself) in the mornings but my appointment is at 6!!! Not sure I can hold out not eating all day until then? I had done so well, then we were away for the weekend and there was no healthy eating to be had. Am so annoyed with myself. But if they postpone, they postpone. It's my own fault! (Although I think we're talking 1lb over. Even more frustrating!)


----------



## PixieMcG

new wife i dont think a few pounds will cause them to postpone huni, dont starve yourself all day.  if i remember right i got weighed, height, bloods signed forms and had a chat through process.


----------



## New-wife2009

I've kind of seen a bit more reason today - I guess I'll get told off and no treatment will start until I have lost these few extra pounds. I can do this! I've got a baby to make!


----------



## PixieMcG

New wife how was your appointment ?

Well this is just a quick one from me today 6 eggs collected all mature, hubby also had a good sample so waiting on the call tomorrow.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Cardall .... well done, lets hope your little eggs are having some fun tonight.

New wife .... hope your appointment went well.

hugs everyone

xxxxx


----------



## Sammilb

Hi ladies 

Well that's me officially on the treatment train! had prostap this AM 

Xx


----------



## New-wife2009

The appointment went really well (although finding the clinic was a nightmare!!). The nurse was really lovely and just said I needed to lose 2lbs before our next appointment or they wouldn't book me in. I can do that...! Had all our bloods and my swabs and have come, exhausted, with a huge pile of paperwork to go through. Glad it got the ball rolling.

Good luck for your call Cardall!


----------



## wishes79

New wife glad everything went well you will lose 2lb easy.

Sami well done hope it goes fast for you

cardall well done hope they all get jiggy tonight. Hope you feel better soon im a wimp and they gave ne an extra painkiller after ec but i felt ok the next day.

Afm i hate the 2ww i have had af type cramp since sunday and it nakes me panic so much this is a nightmare aaargh must keep up the pma 

hope  we all get our bfps


----------



## PixieMcG

Well done Sami 

New wife you can do 2lbs before your next appointment.

Wishes its hard not too worry about pains during 2ww, I hope everything is fine.

I feel not too bad fell asleep now awake took some paracetamol hopefully the pain and bloating will be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Ladies,

I finally feel as though I can join you all  

I have been for consent appts, had all my blood tests re-done, swab and returned paperwork yesterday and have now got my provisional date for my first scan and I have to call the clinic on CD1. I was hoping to have get started today as today is my CD21 but no joy as the nurse said all the appts for scans etc would be fully booked by now  

Sorry to jump right in but can I ask a couple of questions 

They have said I am on protocol 7 which is long protocol. If any of you ladies have been/are on this how long did you have between your Prostap injection on CD21 and your first scan? How soon after your first scan did you start your daily injections?

I know it was only yesterday and the nurse ran through the stages of treatment and I have a piece of paper she wrote things on but my mind has now went blank  

Hope everyone is doing well on their journey so far x


----------



## PixieMcG

Candyfloss I'm on protocol 9, prostap injection on day 21 approx 17 days later you have a scan to determine if your lining is ready, really whether you start injections or not depends on this scan. 

Mine was delayed a few days as my lining wasn't ready but got the go ahead two days later.

From there I started my daily injections which last approx 9-12 days, I was booked in for a scan after 9 days but was delayed as follicles wasn't ready, last time I was ready on day 9.

That should give you a rough estimate but as mentioned no two cycles are the same.


----------



## Candy-floss

Thank you Cardall, It's such a lot to take in and get your head round. I thought I was reasonably clued up by reading up on FF and other people stories  

I have my provisional scan booked for 22nd July and I think Prostap should fall roughly on 1st July. I'm excited and I'm also tying to work out approx. days for holidays I will need to book off work as I am not telling my work about treatment. DP also works away about 2 weeks out of the month. Good thing is he can pretty much decide what days he is away  

I hope you get great news tomorrow about your 6 eggs and your pain eases tonight


----------



## PixieMcG

It's so hard to work out huni but if you have a scan on the 22nd then approx 12 - 15 days later you will have egg collection but that's about as approx as you can get at the moment.

When your af comes in June that will determine your prostap date and they will adjust your scan date accordingly.


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Hi all!  Bit of a panic.does anyone have the burserilin leaflet from gri with the 4 times for taking it?i think i messed up one of mine :/ yikes x


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi twolines mine was 7 12 6 and 11 huni


----------



## Candy-floss

Just to update for info purposes incase anyone comes across this thread in future with the same question:

Yes, even though Monklands hospital had done SA a while ago the Glasgow Royal Infirmary wanted their own.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

hey ladies

Cardall .... hope you got good news today and ET goes well tomorrow

candy-floss .... welcome and good luck with upcoming treatment

wishes .... it is horrible to have some pain during 2ww, you can't help but let your mind go into overdrive.  try not to over think things. hope it all settles down.

afm ...  I am an absolute loss as to what has happened to me.  went for scan and they could not see any signs of pregnancy.  my ovaries were still large from hyper stimulation and my lining was very thick.  HCG came back at 435 so to go back for another on Fri.  I feel a bit uncomfortable today as if maybe af could come.  I was so scared that they would find a non continuing pregnancy but now I feel really numb as haven't been given as answer. 

hugs everyone

xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Somewhere I don't understand either but your HCG sounds like your pregnant, what is the next step? Will you get another scan.

I have 83% fertilisation rate so 5 out of 6 which is great, last cycle we only got a 57% fertilisation so thinking all the vitamins must have helped.


----------



## Candy-floss

Somewhere I'm sorry today didn't give you anymore answers.....the not knowing is the worst & now having to wait until Friday. I'm not sure about Hcg levels but would 435 tie in with how far on you would be?

Cardall that's great news that 5 have fertilised ! What time have you to call tmrw at? What vitamins did you take differently to your last cycle?


----------



## PixieMcG

Candy floss last time we just took a boots multivitamin but this time we both took pregnacare and well man for dh. 

No call now just booked in for Friday, think they only call if there is an issue.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Cardall .... that's great news.  good luck for tomorrow.

candy floss .... technically i should be 6+ weeks so HCG should be well over 1000 but as I tested positive late I am really unsure.  my mind is telling me its over, my heart is telling me i could be late implantation. will see hwta friday's result is.


----------



## MissFruity

hey everyone im just wondering wot the criteria is for GRI with smoking, i will be under old criteria as my first app nxt week i dont smoke at all (yuk) but my DH doesn now and again socially!! got me panicking as he will be out this wknd and i knw temptation mite get the better of him  xx


----------



## wishes79

Somewhere im sorry you still havent got an answer this must be so stressfull for you i hope you get a definite answer soon

cardall thats amazing well done getting 5 embies you might end up with some frosties as well. Hope they all keep going to friday. 

Miss fruity sorry i dont know hope someone else can help

candyfloss welcome i was on protocol 7 and its quite straightforward. I had prostap then started ibnjections 15 days later twice a day for first 2 days then once. At some point you get a nasal spray as well but it depends how long you down reg for. Welcome to the crazy world of ivf. X


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes I would love some to freeze we didn't get any last time and this is our last cycle.


----------



## New-wife2009

Sorry you're no further forward Somewhere.

Miss Fruity, we weren't asked, and my DH smokes. He has said he'll give up after our next appointment but I'm not convinced! I know that the criteria changes on 1st July along with the BMI. 

Can anyone give me a rundown of the ivf process, like with the drugs and all this protocol stuff please? Or even how it compares to IUI? With the IUI I had my baseline scan, 75 gonal f for 7 days then another scan and so on until my follies were ready. I know what the retrieval onwards entails (I think!) but just a bit lost about the preparation for it! Thanks


----------



## PixieMcG

New wife there are different protocols, do you know if you will be long or short?

I'm long protocol type 9 which is the highest, I had downreg injection pros tap on day 21 of my natural cycle, then 17 & 18 days later I had a scan and started Stims, Stims length varied on both cycles too, 9 & 12 days.  If you check my signature it will give you exact dates for both cycles .


----------



## New-wife2009

Thanks Cardall. I don't know yet - ill know in a couple of weeks. I know my AMH was 12 when I was last tested about 3 years ago. I'm just all mixed up as our nurse told us last night to be prepared to get bombarded with information at our next appointment, and I'm worried I will forget!!!


----------



## PixieMcG

Don't worry you get loads of info to take Home and I got a lovely diagram and plan of my cycle written down,


----------



## Candy-floss

Thank you for the welcome ladies  

 for you Somewhere

Cardall I'm taking pregnacare & DP was taking wellman until he started feeling unwell & pains in his lower back & sides. He blamed it on the tablets & stopped taking them. He said he will start them again & see how he goes.....hmmmm....still waiting   Is ET still at the Nuffield?

Wishes the nurse said "they" like protocol 7 best as its most straightforward! Here's hoping! I have worked out roughly I will have prostap on 1st July & my first scan is provisionally booked for 21st July.....seems like ages away although I'm sure it will come quick enough!

Hi new wife! When is your next appt? I was the same, my mind is mush trying to remember it all. Like cardall said I got a diagram & rough stages of treatment. My AMH had dropped since it was last measured but not by much

X


----------



## Minidaisy

Hi new wife just wondering what was changing with bmi?? I am always on the cusp and hoping to start my final go in July.  I am always on a bloody diets and have the additional stress of having to lose weight it's a bloody nightmare, infertile and fat lol


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi gils not posted on here in a while .hope you are all well.

We are still waiting to be referred for icsi , after being referred lat June! Turns out I'm not on the ssisted conception waiting list yet .. Nothing happens quick.hopefully once referred will be top of the list as live in north Lan so think its 12 or 13 months . Have our next appt in july with the urologist. Last one was useless they couldnt find any notes as was transferred from monklands !Not sure what our appt is for at urology as we are hoping to freeze like we did on our 1st attempt rather than ssr .

Mini daisy they have reduced BMI to 29.( I think ) I'm the same, I think I need to bring mine own a bit . Just joined curves and trying to diet as well it's not easy !had a shot privately while waiting and they don't mention BMI . I asked at my review if it would help and he said not with getting pregnant but lowers the risks of miscarriage .


----------



## New-wife2009

It's to go down to 30, but the nurse told me yesterday that because we're already in the system I'm ok at the moment. I'm constantly trying to lose weight and its really quite depressing! But I'm quite determined to keep trying! 
Next appointment is 18th xx


----------



## MissM

Can't believe I'm writing this!!!! 

12dp3dt - 1 x 8 grade, 1 x 7 grade. No symptoms whatsoever, slight cramping from day 9, put that down to prog supps. 
Only thing I found odd was I was taking stitches out walking the dog, must have had 5 in 1 week. 

Love and luck to you all!!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Candy floss yes ET is still at the Nuffield.

Congrats miss m well done.  You must be over the moon.


----------



## PixieMcG

Meant to say ladies I had EC on Tuesday and thought the pain would ease but I am in agony today it seems to be getting worse.

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Sammilb

Hi girls hope your all ok this evening?.

Need some advice, I had the prostap jag on the 4th and I can every now and then feel a dull pain on the left side of my ovary area.

When I told the nurse about this feeling (this was before she gave me the injection) she sounded surprised and said without any drugs, I said yes. 

Is thus just a sign of the jag working?.

Sam x


----------



## PixieMcG

Sami I had a couple of follicles when I went for my baseline scan before I started Stims.  Not sure if that's the same.


----------



## Prettypink

Congratulations miss m    lovely to hear some positive news!..  X

Cardall.  I was v sore after ec, was like that a few days but settled dwn for et, hope you feel better, maybe ul b still a bit tender frm last treatment.  I still can feel bumps when I run my finger over where I think my ovaries are, v weird lol,  only felt tht since havin treatment. Are you in 2Moro? X


----------



## Sammilb

Hi cardall, it's just like af discomfort kinda think I'm looking for twinges etc! 

I was told of the possible side effects of the prostap injection but I've not had any yet. Or will I? 

The 17th feels like a long way off!! X


----------



## angel12067

Miss M big congratulations you mind take it easy .

New wife I can relate to you I am always sitting at bmi of 34/35 and now have put more on need to get it off again before review lol it's so hard  !

Crandall hope pain does not last I never had any pain after collection must have been lucky.

Wishes I had constant pain during the two weeks even kept me awake at night just think positive as I had a bfp .

Somewhere really feel for you try stay positive


----------



## Holly74

Hi ladies, can I join you? I had ET at Nuffield Glasgow on 25 May and my OTD is tomorrow! I am very nervous, hoping so much for that BFP but am thinking the worst! This was my first ICSI and it all went as well as it could have up till now, considering I'm 39 and had a very low AMH. Just can't believe the luck will continue.  Have booked tomorrow off work as don't think I will be able to face it either way! Crossing my fingers and ties tonight!

Hope you ladies are all coping well with your own journeys! It's not easy for any of us!


----------



## angel12067

Holly hope it's good news !


----------



## Candy-floss

Congrats Miss M   

Good luck for today Cardall! 

Good luck for tmrw Holly!


----------



## PixieMcG

Holly good luck today for OTD.


----------



## Holly74

Thank you for you kind wishes. Unfortunately BFN   Devastated - we still have one more go but not feeling hopeful just now. Going to phone GRI today to find out where we go from here.  Hope everyone else doing ok today.


----------



## PixieMcG

Holly I'm so sorry huni.


----------



## Holly74

Thank you Cardall. I've only recently begun to post the odd thing on FF, but it's really nice to be able to speak to others going through this too!


----------



## Candy-floss

Sorry to hear your news Holly


----------



## PixieMcG

Holly we are all here for you, nothing but time will make you feel better about your bfn. 

I honestly thought I was coping and then broke down one day in the loos at work.  It's time I took time off work.


----------



## Holly74

Cardall, I'm sorry, good luck for your ET and OTD!

Candy-floss thank you too!


----------



## PixieMcG

Meant to say this time. 

Why is time so slow today, half two can't come quick enough for et.


----------



## Candy-floss

Hope this afternoon went well Cardall & you are now back home resting up!


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi girls how are we all in this hot weather!

Well had my consultation appointment with dr lyall today. We are at the end of the road I'm affraid, no help what so ever, apart from loss weight and it might happen. I was totally embarressed coming out as I just burst into tears, a lovely women gave me a tissue and told me she had been where I was, its good some lovely people still out there. I am now home and suffering with a crappy migraine so goin to chill on couch with a ice pack on my head lol. We've decided we will save up and go private were not the fortunates ones to have 3 or 4 goes on private lol so lonnnng spending time. 

How are all the pupo pregnant girils getting on x


----------



## wishes79

Miss m well done nice to see a bfp again on here

holly im so sorry it didnt  work for you this time take care of yourself

angel thanks i feel a bit better now

sammi hope you are ok

desperate its si rubbish that they cant give us answers i hipe it happens for you one day. We cant afford to go private either but not sure what we will do if this doesnt work

cardall how did et go hope you are ok


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks ladies for the well wishes.

I am now officially on the 2WW, had two good quality 7 cell embryos transferred.

Desperate that's horrible, I can't believe they made you feel like that. I hope you are successful on your private treatment.

We at every much the same this is our last nhs go and we would need to take a break to save the money to go private.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hi ladies

Miss M ... congratulations.  hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Holly .... I am soo sorry about your sad news.  I know how devastated you will feel.  Be kind to yourself, take time to grieve and time will heal your broken heart.

Desperate .... I am so sorry your review appointment left you feeling the way you do.  It is time for you and your DH to have some quality time together and hope the private road works out for you.  take care xxxx

Cardall .... congratulations and enjoying being pupo.  keep your tummy and feet nice and cosy and hope the 2ww goes easy on you.

Hugs everyone

afm .... my HCG has remained static ( 461 today).  What they have said is that they cannot outrule an ectopic and want to continue to track my bloods and wanted me back on Monday but after getting BFN we booked a few days in Lake district and go on Sunday and not back till Wednesday.  so they want me back first ting on Thursday for bloods again.  I have no symptoms what so ever of ectopic or pregnancy for that matter ( my boobs are a little heavier is all).  I have been left in limbo and don't really know how to feel about things.  Looking forward to our wee trip away to take my mind off things then back to GP to sign me off work until this is all sorted itself out.  Cannot believe this is happening.  I am going to be offline for a a few days while I wallow in my own self pity.

Somewhere xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Somewhere huni can't believe your still in limbo, really pray you get an answer soon.


----------



## wishes79

Cardall welcome to the 2ww let the madness begin. Did you get any frosties? Do you know how they grade the embies i cant find anything online.

Hope the 2ww ends in a big bfp for you.

Somewhere im so sorry its not great news for you i hope you can still enjoy your holiday you deserve it after all you have been through x


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes I didn't get any frosties, the consultant was really nice and said that only 10-15% of people get frosties and not to be disheartened. We were disappointed but the consultant did say we had two good quality 7 cells so I pray that's enough.


----------



## Holly74

Cardall enjoy PUPO - fingers crossed for you!  You too Wishes.
Somewhere and Desparate - hope you are both ok.

Hope all of you out there are enjoying some of this nice weather, though over the last couple of months I have realised its difficult to get on with normal life when on this journey, it has completely taken over!

AFM I am feeling better after my disappointment this morning. Still sad but we have one more shot, the nurse at GRI said it would have been absolutely nothing I had done during 2WW, I don't think I could really have done anything differently, so just have to try to be positive. It's not over yet!  Does anyone know if you have to leave any specific amount if time between cycles?


----------



## PixieMcG

Holly it's nothing we do huni that makes it work or not, the nurse said to me if we could just understand that part then we could save so much heartache.


----------



## PixieMcG

I had to wait about three months between cycles


----------



## Holly74

Thank you Cardall.


----------



## angel12067

So sorry about your news Holly 
Crandall that's what I had two grade 7 both took so you rest up and take care x
Somewhere sending you lots of love enjoy your break
Desperate I will be in same boat as you my review s at end of July beg of AUg probably say same thing to me . I like you will need to save up.


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Thanks girls, tried 2have a early night but mind is doing over time! I've not got kids and already I'm exhausted by them! I'm 26 and I honestly can say I'm at a road where I'm dead locked and fed up. Its so emotionally draining! Not to mention relationship too lol


----------



## Juno Wish

Hi Ladies, I'm a new poster here but old timer now at Glasgow Royal.  I wish I'd seen this Glasgow Royal thread at the start of all my treatment and not unfortunately at the end...

My story is we have unexplained infertility, everything appears fine with us apparently and I always respond well to the drugs and produce lots of follies even though I turned 39 this year. I had an ICSI transfer of 2 great looking embryos by Dr Lyall on 27th May and today was the big test.  Unfortunately they haven't taken.  My husband and I are completely gutted.  

This is my second ICSI, the previous one in March also had two top grade embryos transferred to no avail.  Not counting the cancelled IVF when the lab closed in Dec, yes I was one of the unlucky ones that had their eggs taken (all 15 of them!!) before they decided to close the lab the day after.  They recommended ICSI after that and we just went with that course of action though I think the 15 eggs not fertilizing in Dec was purely the lab issue as I know other girls there at the same time as me had total failures the same day too.  

I've also had 2 IUI's prior to the IVF (precious time wasted on the IUI's methinks, but went into all this thinking it would work out fine and didn't want to jump straight into IVF) plus took a long break between each one, now I know how idiotic that was.  

Feeling very despondent now, gave up work for this cycle as I wanted to this final one my best shot and juggling a stressful job, trying to keep all these treatments under wraps & running into work late after numerous appointments was causing me to become a nervous wreck and it's still come to nothing.  So that's our path with the NHS all done as we only get 2 cycles with them.

We think we'll do one private IVF prob with GCRM and then call it quits if it doesn't work.  I really hope third is the lucky charm.  I'm going to explore immunology with them as none of the 4 embryos transferred have implanted.  Anyone got any advice/experience on that?

I wish all you ladies the very best of luck, I know how horrible going through this is and when you can't get pregnant all you see are babies or pregnant women about the place.  

I did an HPT couple days ago and it was negative and went into Silverburn feeling distraught - word of warning, never go shopping after a neg HPT, does the credit card no good at all.  The first shop I went into the girl asked about the weather outside and I said it was roasting, she said she couldn't really sit out in it anyway and I asked why at the same time just noticing she had a little bump....of course she was pregnant.  Had to put a fake smile on face without looking like I was about to burst into tears.  It totally feels like the universe is wanting to kick you over and over.....


----------



## Holly74

Hi Juno Wish
I know how you are feeling, I was 39 last month (each birthday makes me feel worse!) and my BFN yesterday after 2 good embryos were transferred was heartbreaking. Taken us five years to get this far and I'd really hoped it was our turn for some good luck! If our next and final one fails think that will be it, as I don't think we will be able to do the private route. I was interested in what you said about immunology, as that's not something I've thought about or know about. You do always feel that everyone around you is pregnant too, whilst I don't begrudge it at all, I do sometimes feel its all a bit unfair!
I've also got a little obsessed with this site the last couple of days, husband has just told me to get off it as he thinks it will upset me more, but I've found it really helpful over these last few stressful days, it's nice to know we're not alone going through this, and the ladies here have been lovely.
I hope you are feeling better soon, and I wish you loads of luck with your 3rd try if you go down that road x


----------



## angel12067

Hi Juno wish like you I wish I had joined this forum had been reading it for long enough everyone is friendly and its good to talk and discuss things with people that can relate ! I am turning 38 this year and feel time is running out . That was my second shot of ICSI and although it took unfortunately. Had a missed miscarriage with twins at 7 and a half weeks Gutted ! First time had nothing inside eggs so didn't even get to transfer. Looks like will need to save for another treatment . 
That's what I feel pregnant people everywhere can't face going back to work yet as work in a nursery! 
Was laughing when read your post about credit card I maxed mine maybe should have kept it towards treatment lol .EVen my DH says all he sees is prams with babies and even shouted out WTF the other day as a big Vatican drive by ! At moment I think the world is cruel and think that's why like the forum cause everyone understands...
Keep posting Juno Wish sometimes it helps just to post your feelings!


----------



## angel12067

Was just wondering if anyone had used the counselling at the royal and if so did they find it helpful ?


----------



## Juno Wish

Thanks Holly and Angel  

Holly - I know what you mean about age, feels like the egg timer is quickly running down for us.  Always swore to myself this year would be the last before I faced the probability of life sans kids.  Sorry to hear yours didn't work this time but its good you've still got another shot.  I never thought I'd need/want to go private either but have said one time only.  Hubbie also tells me to get off forums too but its cathartic.  I met a lovely girl who I made really good friends with in the waiting room at Glasgow Royal, I always just read my mag and she made effort to talk and I'm so grateful to speak to people who know what I'm going through.

Angel - god so sorry, it's bad enough not getting pregnant but for your hopes to be dashed with miscarriage of twins! I had a chem misc last year, we did it natural as well and we were so upset if fell through before I even got to the scan stage.  Was this your last time with NHS? You decided where you're going next?


----------



## angel12067

Juno WIsh yeah that was last shot on Nhs if can get money together was just g poo  to stay with the royal if they do it they have been nothing but great with us and don't have any complaints I am assuming they do it x


----------



## PixieMcG

Oh Juno I am so sorry about your bfn, I am on my second icsi too and took time out to are if it helps. Really worried it won't and I have no idea what to do after that. We can't afford private just now and would be another year before having the money. I totally feel for you as its just one big roller coaster. I don't know much about the immune testing but I hope you get an answer soon.

Angel and holly so sorry to hear it didn't work out for you both.


----------



## angel12067

CardallCrandall were both shots on Nhs are you allowed 3 WHere is it you are from ?


----------



## angel12067

Cardall just realised your waiting on testing date forgot that I hope your resting and all goes well XXX
I know it depends were you live I will need to move lol


----------



## PixieMcG

No we only get two shots so this is our last chance with nhs funding no frosties either from either go. 

This time I took time off work at the recommendation of my doctor. She said it wasn't worth it. I didn't last time and don't think that was the reason we got a bfn but I would rather try it this way and see how it turns out.


----------



## angel12067

Cardall I took time off work too and stayed in first week my hubby was shocked I can't sit at peace ! I looked at each stage what was meant to happen each day and thought if it's meant to be trying to attach to me then damn right resting and nit working pmsl ! It's quite scary what it does to us !!


----------



## New-wife2009

We've just sat down and filled out all our forms.... How depressing! Seems such a shame the hoops we have to jump through to have a baby when some people seem to be able to pop them out with no bother at all. And sometimes these are the same people who can't look after their children in many ways (sorry if that's a bit controversial but I'm just p'd off at having my whole life scrutinised to check we'll be suitable parents. Why else would we put ourselves through all this if we didnt think we were up to it?!).
Sorry for the rant. Just annoys me! 
Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful weather 😊


----------



## Sammilb

Hi girls hope alls ok.

Girls have any of you suffered sore tender breasts/ nipples after having the prostap jag?.


Sam x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Morning girls, hope you're all well.  I haven't been posting but have been keeping up with you all.

Cardall - best of luck hun, I really hope it'd good news for you this time hun.
Desperate - How are you holding up missus?  It must be awful being in limbo still after all the time you've been hanging on, hope you get a definitive answer soon (and hope it's a good one!!)

Hope everyone else is well and coping ok with each stage of treatment.

I had hoped to be back joining you again by now, but it appears AF has other ideas.  I've never been late in my life - not even after our treatment - but for some reason I'm over a week late just now so can't book in for our FET as planned.  I tested the other day and was a BFN (granted was with an e-bay cheapy test which expires this month) so not holding out much hope of it being good news keeping the witch away!!
Absolutly no idea what's going on though, but guess there's nothing for it but to wait it out and see what happens and hopefully get on with our treatment asap.

Take care

Suzie x


----------



## Cece0207

Sorry for the BFNs girls. Life really does suck..

Angel12067 - I have booked in for counselling at GRi. My appointment is 11th July. Really struggling to cope this time round....x


----------



## angel12067

Cece0207 do you have number like you I am struggling think it would do me good .X


----------



## Cece0207

Hi, I am sure it is 0141 211 4218. 

Not sure what to expect. She recommends you go Your first appointment as a couple. My DP wasn't to keen but we ad a bit of a rough weekend so he is going to go.

I have a telephone consultation with penny from serum in Athens tomorrow night but still have one more nhs cycle....x


----------



## PixieMcG

Hey twolines glad to see you back again, not sure I was in on Friday think they work everything round a working day.

Cece I hope the session helps I would be keen to know if its any good.


----------



## Candy-floss

Cardall How are coping on 2ww?

Twolines exciting that you have ET maybe this weekend! Good Luck for Thurs!

Cece and Angel I hope that your appointments help with this difficult emotional time  

mrsmcc7 I remember you from when I first joined FF and found this thread. I hope this time is a BFP for you and AF arrives soon so that you can begin your treatment. I think we all secretly hold the hope each month and are tempted  

Sammib where abouts are you in your treatment? Not long had Prostap? How have you been with it? 

New wife I know what you mean about the forms! DP and I filled them out a couple of weeks ago  

Juno I hope it is 3rd time lucky for you and the credit card has survived its bashing  

Holly hope you can get your strength back for your next go and nice to see you being so positive  

Des2bmummy Im sorry what you are going through  

Wishes good luck for OTD how are you feeling?

Sorry if Ive missed anyone this time, trying to catch up/keep up as Im a newbie on this thread xx


----------



## wishes79

Hi girls just a quick one from me had some brown discharge tiday whuch has led to bleeding and more cramping i havent even managed to test but know its bfn. Dh is heartbroken and has disapeared to bed. Dont know what to do now as i cant imagine this ever working or me wanting to gi through this again.

Its so hard and i really hope you all get your bfps very soon


----------



## the_tempress89

wishes i couldnt read and run on you hun i am so so so sorry    but please take some time out, for you and hubby, grief for a missed cycle and spend some real quality time together before even thinking about what to do next. the break will do you some good.    sending lots and lots of love your way. xxxxx


----------



## angel12067

Wishes just a though t did you have two eggs transferred? If so don't jump the gun even if bleeding that can still happen and if two eggs transferred no not nice thought but you could have miscarried one and other one fine  x


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes don't panic just yet it might not be over, wait until you have done your test on OTD.


----------



## Cece0207

Wishes..totally understand how you feel and want to be honest . I had brown discharge on day 8 of first cycle, bleeding on day 10, plosives results from day 10 until day 17 then was diagnosed with chemical. It is awful and I really hope it has a different outcome for you. It is like winning the lottery and losing your ticket!!!.. Big hugs and I have my fingers crossed...x


----------



## Cece0207

Has any ladies on here been in touch with serum in Greece for tests/advice? I have tested positive for chlamydia and mycoplasma. Just had my telephone consultation with penny and she has recommended laparoscopy and hysteroscopy before next treatment. Still have one nhs shot left but don't know if they will do theses ops on my say so. Any feedback welcome. I may look at going private for op in the uk...x


----------



## PixieMcG

Cece sorry I can't help with those questions. I'm not sure if nhs will cover though they are very tight with the pennies.


----------



## Mandy22

Hey ladies 

How has your first appointments been? I had mine for the blood tests for my partner and I and was told treatment wasn't possible for us at this time because we don't live together? 

Has anyone else had this?

I left there with no bloods taken and no further appointments and told to phone them we we move into our new house.

Please inbox me as I'm not on this often so might miss your replies lol 

Thanks


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi Mandy

My husband and I were told the same thing, we were so told we had to be registered with the same gp surgery. We had a stressful time as we were told we would be removed from the list.

Ours was a mistake my husband hasn't changed his address with the hospital or his gp bit this was for person reasons he didn't want to change dr, we managed to get it sorted out.

From what the consultant told me they need to know you are living together and can support a family as a couple. I don't know if there are any other rules etc I can only offer what we were told, its never consistent between consultants.


----------



## Mandy22

Hi cardall,

Well tbh I wasn't told much at all today, and they didn't say about the GP thing but I've been told that by someone else aswell. 

So how did yous manage to sort it out? Will treatment start then once we're registered at same GP and have moved into our house? Is there a time limit?


----------



## PixieMcG

Not sure about the limit, my dh and I ready lived together so all we had to do was prove it, we had to show he had been living there more than a year I think it was. Bank statements driving licence council tax bill. I went to my local counsellor to get it sorted and it was agreed that because we had ready lived together we still met the criteria as long as dh was registered at the same gp before treatment. It was a year before treatment started after that.


----------



## Mandy22

Were you already at the top of the list at this point? Well we'll only be just moving in so I wonder how that one will work  I can't believe no one told us this when I was placed on the list over 2 years ago and we would have just rented instead of buying


----------



## PixieMcG

I totally agree they should make things a lot clearer at the start. We were in for our consultant appointment at the time. We ended up on the list for 2 and a half years which is the normal amount of time but it was stressful trying to sort it out. I guess our scenario is slightly different because we had been living together at that point for over 3 years and we could prove that so they couldn't really get away with taking us off.


----------



## Mandy22

Yeah they defo should, this is a mistake on their part for not making everything clear to us, as we would have had everything in place to start treatment, but now we're in this situation and I have no idea what's going to happen now


----------



## MissFruity

Hey everyone! i have my consultation app 2moro, me and DH lived the geyher for 3 years but we not at same doctors surgery is this really a big issue? i am freaking out now as i havent been made aware of this at all!   xxx


----------



## Cece0207

My husband and I aren't under the same doctor and obviously live together and I have just had first complete cycle at GRI so you should be okay I would say..x


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Me and dh aren't with same gp I've never heard of either of these topics beings a issue, me and dh weren't even married when we started and he lived his ent and I with mine as our se was going through selling process. I don't think it would matter for gp tho


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks ladies u have put my mind at rest  just dont want anything to go wrong! xxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

If they don't ask then don't mention it miss fruity as ur putting too much stress on yourself! How is every one else keeping?


----------



## PixieMcG

I have really crampy strange type feelings this morning, hope af isn't coming. 

Miss fruity please don't worry unnecessarily, if they don't mention it I wouldn't. It will be different cause you have previously lived together.


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks Cardall...been following u ladies hope the 2ww not dragging too much for u..good luck  xxx


----------



## angel12067

Cardall try and relax I had constant cramping it was just like as if at was coming every symptom was like that , and as you know that is what you generally experience and is not a bad thing


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies,

Haven't posted in a while but have been keeping up to date with all your progress.  

Somewhere - how are you doing - it's just awful what you have been through...

Cece - I've had the hysto over in Greece - lots of info over on the Serum threads - seemingly they do the op differently over there and remove anything that is causing an issue including scar tissue - didn't have much joy when I asked for the procedures with the NHS...  We had a BFN afterwards though but I suspect we may have immune issues...

We had our review appointment yesterday - pretty useless to be honest - am quite glad to be done with GRI and moving on to pastures new.  I had to push the consultant to properly answer our questions - he basically said were we to go private there they would do the same protocol for us with increased stims - we have already done this and it made no difference...  He wasn't up for doing further investigations to find out if there was am implantation issue.  I asked "if we were having treatment done anywhere in the world and had all the money in the world (which we don't!!) would immune testing be worthwhile?" and he said yes although they don't deal with it at GRI.  Felt a bit deflated after we left as he hadn't even read our notes before the consultation and kept getting mixed up between our first and second cycles.  He said there was no way to tell why some of my eggs didn't fertilise - I found this a bit odd as surely they can tell if they eggs were / weren't mature enough etc. etc.  Also he said my womb lining was 6.1mm at transfer - the nurse had told me it was 8mm at the scan before EC - that worries me as it seems a bit too thin so the whole thing could have been a waste of time and effort.  Grrr.......

Hugs to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Jblox that doesn't sound good, where will you go next?


----------



## blue egg

Hi girls just readin about the gp thing we were only asked at our very very first app about marital status and we were just engaged at that point and told them we were gettin married don't rem being asked again and we still aren't under same gp but nothing has ever been mentioned to us.

Cardall ivalways got  cramps after ec try not to read to much in to it,how u bearing up

Hi to all the new people x


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi blue egg yeah not bad one week to go. I'm not too worried about the aches etc, what will be will be and I can't change it by worrying lol.  Just don't remember feeling anything last time but nothing about this cycle is the same and it seems so long ago now our first shot.

How are you bearing up?


----------



## blue egg

im fine although a girl at work brought her new baby in and after I saw her I had a wee tear in ownw my eye. Looking forward to my holiday 5 weeks and counting. Its what we need after two failed cycles. Had my nephew on sun and he was amazin took him to co animal rescue open day and he loved it. So did we having him for a few hours although makes you realise what ur missing untillthe tears start lol. X


----------



## PixieMcG

I know what you mean we had my best friends little girl last week and we were the same felt great ha in her but after u dropped her off and we were sitting at home we realised just what we were missing so here's hoping.


----------



## Candy-floss

Somewhere, are you back from days away & been to clinic for bloods today? How are you? x


----------



## wishes79

Ladies very quick me post bfn today and af in full flow sorry tmi  but its really thick and yucky is this normal? Im devastated but dh is worse he is struggling to cope but i just keep trying to think we still have one more shot. Im so angry at the world right now but know we need to move on from this. Does anyone know how quick we will get follow up. I just want to get started again asap. I got 5 eggs so assume i will be allowed another chance?


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes you will get another chance huni, I'm so sorry it's so hard to take the news.  I hope you and hubby help each other through this.  

I had my first cycle in jan and started my second in may.


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Sorry to hear your news wishes .

Had my scan today,lining 7.2 so wee frosties being defrosted on wed-have to call nuffield that day to see if they survived and to get my appt time.got crinone this time instead of the other pessaries-only once a day as opposed to twice a day.no need to lie down after either.bonus!x


----------



## PixieMcG

Result twolines you must be excited.


----------



## Holly74

Hi ladies, not been on for a few days so just catching up with how you're all doing. Wishes, so sorry to hear your news. You are a week or so behind me so I can identify with you and those first couple of days are hard but try to remain positive.  I'm waiting to hear when we will get to start our second go, but from what the ladies have said I guess it at could be a couple of months.

Cardall, hope you're coping half way thru the 2ww. I think I may do what you are doing and take the two weeks off next time if I can. May not help but it can't hurt, and I want to be able to look back and know I tried the best I could.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok this evening x


----------



## PixieMcG

Holly I didn't take anytime off first time but this time I am so glad I did, when you have everything riding on this and it's our last chance, just have to be selfish for once and out us not work first for a change.


----------



## Holly74

Cardall that's how I'm beginning to feel. I only took off EC day and OTD days and my dept was short staffed and busy, but I'm going to speak to our HR dept soon about it, they know a bit about what's going on, and try to work out what's the best way to work it. DH thinks its a good idea too.


----------



## PixieMcG

Hr will support you, it was my hr dept that told me to take the time off and they agreed with my doctor that it was better to be off and do things that I want to do, enjoy the time rather than being at work and stressed, she told me to do all the things like meet friends have fun be happy it helps, not sure if it does yet but I will try anything.


----------



## Holly74

Good advice I think.


----------



## Sammilb

Hi all where do you administer the injections when you do them? Are they under the skin type?

Best wishes to you all 

Sam x


----------



## PixieMcG

Sami I didn't have dr injections to do, I was administered one pros tap injection by the nurse which lasts 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Sammilb

Cardall I was told when I had the prostap injection that on my return visit on the 17th June it will be for bloods vaginal scan and then if all goes well will start my daily injections round the 19th or 20th and will be looking at the first week of July for EC.


----------



## PixieMcG

That sounds about right huni, the pros tap and the injections don't hurt, a little sting. You will stim for about 9-12 days on average huni.


----------



## angel12067

So sorry about your news wishes! 
You everyone like Cardall said take the two weeks off its one of the most important times in your life at least you won't be saying what if ...
Love to everyone about to start on their journey 
Cardall not long you are in my prayers  !!!!


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks angel it's dragging in omg the last 2ww didn't feel this long.


----------



## Candy-floss

Wishes so sorry to hear your news   xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Hey ladies

I'm back from a lovely break, well needed and distracted me a little from what has been going on with me.  Trying to catch up with you all now.

wishes ... I am sooo sorry about your BFN.  Take care of yourself  

Jblox .... sorry your review appointment was not very productive, Desperate had a review appointment recently and has seaid that she came away feeling very disappoined and deflated too.  Interesting on what they said about immune testing.

hope the rest of you are well.

afm .... my HCG remained static yesterday at around 450 so was told it is probably ectopic and was to attend today for discussion of management of ectopic with the medical staff.  So attended today and after me expressing that I really didn't feel it was ectopic as I felt too well, I had another scan and low and behold there was a tiny gestation sac seen.  So the prognosis now is non continuing intra-uterine pregnancy.  I am all over the p[lace, from thinking i was going to lose one of my tubes yesterday and now this.  with the sac being so tiny for the gestation I should be and my bloods remaining static I am under no illusion that this prognosis is right.  Don't know whether to feel happy that it is not ectopic or devastated at pregnancy loss.  It has gone on so long that I just feel numb! Have put of phoning the councilor as I think I am fine but then it hits me like a tonne of bricks but she only works TUE Wed Thurs so is not easily available to talk to to when you really need to, like now!!  Our plan now is, leave things be and hopefully nature will take its course this week, I have a follow-up in 10 days if still no bleed to discuss medical intervention which i don;t really want. So back to waiting AGAIN!!!!

hugs everyone xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Oh somewhere you really have been through the mil these past few weeks.


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Somewhere - sorry to hear ur news  its terrible the way they make u feel in there! Just conveyor belt and basically leave ur head a mess, no wonder they recommend therapy! I'm still waitingon af arriving  feel tired and crabby all the time no energy watsoever, is this the way I should be?


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Somewhere sorry to hear your news  xxx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

EMERGENCY!!!  Ive to start crinone tomorrow morning-does that mean i stop my nose spray?cant remember what they said and its too late to call them!!!


----------



## the_tempress89

somewhere im so sorry to hear what your gong through, my heart is breaking for you. no words can even begin to make any difference to how you andd your dh feel but know that all of us are here for you if you need someone to talk to !


----------



## PixieMcG

I'm not sure twolines I Haven't had FET.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Thankyou ladies for all your kind thoughts for me. 

Desperate .... how you are feeling is completely normal.  Your hormones will be balancing out trying to get back to normal and with what you have gone through it takes a toll on your mental state.  Once af arrives, for me it was like another step forward and kinda started to get over m/c properly.

Twolines .... sorry can't help as I have never used the spray.  Try posting the question, someone out there in FF might be able to answer.  Otherwise just phone ACS and also try phoning nuffield first thing in the morning.  Hope you get your answer 

xxxxxx


----------



## Candy-floss

Somewhere I'm so sorry


----------



## Holly74

Somewhere, I'm so sorry to hear you're going through such a hard time. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Prettypink

Hi everyone been reading thru the posts, thinking of the ladies tht are going thru a tough time at the moment  such a hard journey this   x

Hope everyone else doing ok! Friday again just feels like iv wished my weeks away the last few years!

Thts me booked in for my 2nd treatment, prostap hopefully the 4th July.  A bit sketchy tho as iv still not had my af that's 9 week's?!  Nurse said to ask for profile bloods or sumthing to see where I am in my cycle.  Just wish af wud come, bloated, frustrated and getting crabit   x


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Somewhe - that's the way I'm thinking people keep saying my body have had a trauma etc whicj I agree, just wish my migraines would leave as its cause by my hormones! How u feeling now hun? I know how u feel being left in dark. Hope ur ok xxx


----------



## orlando08

hi Everyone,

oh how busy this thread is!!

angel - how are you honey? I am trying to focus on me and get fit and eat  well again, getting the jogging going again... slowly but have 
managed to get DH to consider being my buddy to keep me in check and maybe make me more challenged.  Called ACS yesterday to see if I was due a follow up scan, but been told if all seems fine then just to wait for af, they said 1 or 2 cycles before I should consider FET,  but I kind of want it done now, tho I know I need time for body to adjust to normal (?) again.

somewhere -  ,  I so feel for you xx

Desperate - my last BFN my af was awful, really heavy and crazy with the hormones, hope you even out soon xx

Twolines - hope you got it all sorted out with spray etc, 

Hi  to all the new ladies


----------



## angel12067

Hi all

You sound totally like me .I just can't get into a routine and just eating crap so need to get my bmi down again my hubby has lost 13pounds in two weeks think he gave it to me lol. I just want af to come as you know will need to go through whole treatment again but feel very lucky my husband's mum is going to pay I will be forever in her debt I don't usually take anything from anyone but no way would I be able to get money ! Don't suppose they said when you would have appointment to see them I would like a letter just so I knew when . 

Somewhere all my love 

Hello to everyone !x


----------



## angel12067

Pmsl didn't say who first post was to saw well Orlando you probably knew was talking to you!!!xxx


----------



## angel12067

Feeling daft but feel you can say how you feel on this forum . Was hoping I could have gave my DH a card for father's day from the bump


----------



## PixieMcG

Awe angel that's a lovely idea. 

I have been peeing a lot today got so bad I went 4 times in half an hour or so. Really hope its not an infection. Still not tested yet, thinking about doing a test tomorrow. Two days early. Will be 10dp3dt.


----------



## angel12067

Cardall I did test two days before too ! I was constantly peeing too . If honest I was just waiting for someone to say go ahead lol !! !x I have a good feeling for you I have you in my prayers


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Cardall step away from the tests wait ur turn as I tested 2 days b4 and got a negative and went for my bloods and got a bfp! 

Think dh is feeling it 2day as it would have been his fathers day 2day (well from the bump) but I feel it today  wish I could rewind time and still keep my wee baby  still no sign of af appearing! But hormones defo there boobs are large and in charge feet like puddle duck feet and moooooody moo! I am crying a everything even huuby annoying me (wnding me up) I'm such a wee soppy the now lol hopefully get answers on tuesday when bloods are back all I want to do is sleep just now. Sorry for rant girlies  how is everyone keeping?


----------



## PixieMcG

Angel I assume you got a bfp? I have such a bad memory?

Desperate I am gutted for you.  I'm trying not to cave and test early.  

Ladies i have a question. I only have enough  progesterone to last me to otd, I hear some ladies take it through pregnancy top.  Anyone else know if gri just stop whether you get a positive result or not?


----------



## wishes79

Cardall sounds like a good sign i dont know if i could hold out to tes if i was you. I wondered about the pessaries as well i think i would like to keep taking them if i got a bfp. I have a short luteal phase so panic about low progesterone. Cardall im so excited and nervous for u.

Desperate i hope you get answers soon. You have been through so much.

Has anyone tried acupuncture i will try anything next time im feeling pressure to make it work.


----------



## PixieMcG

Wishes I bought a clear blue digital today but haven't used it, thinking do I use it tomorrow or hold off.  Wednesday feels so far away but I am also scared to test can't face another bfn


----------



## mrsmcc7

Somewhere - I'm so sorry to hear it wasn't better news hun, especially after all the time you've been left in limbo.  Look after yourself (and hubby too) missus. **hugs**

I'm now 16 days late for AF, and test on Saturday was a BFN, so no idea what on earth is going on as I've never been late in my life!!  I've given in this morning and phoned GRI and left a message for one of the nurses to call me back so that I can ask what I should do, as all this waiting about is doing my head in!!!

Hope everyone had a good weekend, and thinking of you all.

S xx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

wishes .... I have had acupuncture with FET cycles and also right through this IVF cycle, I found it very relaxing and really enjoyed it.  Although it didn't help the outcome I wouldn't say it wasn't worth it.  However it is an extra expense.  

Cardall .... I think GRI just stop using the progesterone after OTD.  It is said that the placenta takes over at this stage and you don't need the extra support, however there is a study being done just now to see whether continued progesterone for ladies with recurrent miscarriages helps.  There is no real evidence to suggest yet that it does.  After my last m/c my hospital sent a letter to my GP so that I could get it prescribed if I got BFP.  You can always ask GRI though. And I would also say wait til OTD, you might get a false negative if you test too early.  Good luck xxx

Mrsmcc .... thanks, i have more time off work, can't face going back until this is all over.  I am fine one day and then an emotional mess the next.  IVF can really play havoc with your cycle, and aslo as you will know stress (which we are all under)can also send it off the rails.  I hope it comes soon and you can get started again.

Desperate .... hope af comes soon and you can move on.  

Yesterday i felt sorry for my DH too.  He is being so strong for me but I know he is hurting too.  One day I pray he will receive a card on fathers day.

hugs everyone xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks somewhere. I tested using clear blue digital it took a while but states not pregnant. I know its probably too early as I'm only 10dp3dt just thought with all my symptoms and saw others had tested early as got positives. 

The clear blue doesn't state what level of hcg you need to get a pregnant. 

I'm still staying positive or trying too as we have two days and hcg can change dramatically in two days.


----------



## mrsmcc7

Don't give up yet Cardall, like you say it isn't over until ODT (and sometimes later!!) so keep the PMA going for another couple of days hun.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

The nurse just called me back from the ACS unit. They're going to pull my notes and try and get me into the lunchtime meeting today (if not it'll be tomorrows)  S
he said what they normally do is get you in for an HCG blood test (pregnancy test) and a hormone profile blood test to see what's going on.  That can show if you're about to have a period, and then they'd just give me the down reging injection the next day and we'd be ready to go again for a frozen transfer.

At least there is some end to it - having AF MIA is a nightmare and I thought it would hold us up for ages for our FET!  Shouldn't be long now until I'm back in my hormonal monster mode!! lol

S x


----------



## Prettypink

Hi mrsmcc7.  I'm in a similar situation as yourself. Had a bfn in April, got af two days after odt, since then not had anything!? Thts just past 9 weeks and driving me mad!   My cycles were always longer than 28 days but had got a bit better before treatment.  Phoned the hospital last week and they've booked me in for a hormone profile blood test, just wish it would come so we can start next treatment! Hope you get things sorted soon and af shows up!x

Cardall still got a few days to go! Dont give up hope, know it's hard, the 2ww is the hardest part.  Good luck   x


----------



## wishes79

Cardall you are right to stay positive i dont think the digital tests are very sensitive. I think you would need a first response to test early and even then they can be wrong.

I will keep praying for you.


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks ladies will see what happens on Wednesday hoping with all I have that it changes in two days.

Hope you get some answers mrsmc


----------



## Holly74

Hope you're doing ok Cardall. This waiting and analysing everything was the hardest bit for me, I have my fingers crossed for you. Try not to stress these last couple of days, though it's easier said than done.

Hope everyone else doing alright out there tonight.


----------



## Candy-floss

Thinking about you Cardall, hang in there til Wed. 

mrsmcc7 have you heard anything back yet if you were included in the lunchtime meeting today? Fingers crossed they can tell you something soon and you can get going again....and you Prettypink!

Angel that is great news that mum in law being supportive of you both.

Somewhere Desperate I pray one day all our other halves get a card......here's hoping its next year for them all

Hugs to all you ladies x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Hi ladies

Having a wee problem.my legs feel strange-quite tingly and numb at times.it comes and goes but its not very comfortable.on both the progynova tablets and crinone gel packs it says that if theres leg pain/redness (which i dont have)/swelling (again-dont have that) to seek medical help immediately.now im prone to overthinking things so have any of you other ladies had anything similar?dont wanna call gri over nothing!
Thank u xxx


----------



## Sammilb

Hi ladies hugs and best wishes to all!.

Got my injections etc today! Start on weds  

Do I keep the nasal spray in the fridge?. 

Keep strong and positive ladies

Sam x


----------



## wishes79

Hi girls

cardal thinking of you.

Two lines i would call gri if i was you ive never had those drugs but think its better to give them a call rather than worry.

Sami i was told that nasal spray does not need to stay in fridge. A good thing because i had to take it 4 times a day. Good luck x


----------



## Candy-floss

Eeek Sammi exciting!!   I'm patiently waiting on my prostap! How was it for you? Sore? Ok? Any symptoms?

Cardall I looked out my drawing/schedule thing that nurse gave us and it says pessaries continue if BFP for another 12 weeks

Hi to everyone else


----------



## mrsmcc7

Candy floss - we might end up being around the same time for pro-stap missus, I'm just waiting to find out today when they want me in for bloods to see why AF is MIA and then should hopefully just be able to go ahead and have my pro-stap even if she doesn't show up (depending on the bloods of course)  The jag is a wee bit nippy, but basically no worse than getting blood taken and to be honest I've never had any side effects from it either.

Hope everyone else is well today.

S xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Isn't it strange how we all now want the things that we didn't before - AF's to arrive, getting excited about injections (ouch!)   Fingers crossed you find out today & get started. Would be great if we were around same time  

Can I ask where abouts do you get the prostap? Is it in your tummy or bottom?   Seems a silly question but I'm sure I read a thread before and one of the girls basically bent over for a jag as she had had one there before only to look round to a bemused nurse & was told its in your tummy  

I swear that would be me lol!


X


----------



## mrsmcc7

I've always had mine in my tummy at the Royal hun - no need to bear your bum!! lol

Fingers crossed I should get a phonecall in the next hour or so to find out what's next.  Had been hoping they'd call back yesterday so I could get in today for bloods - fertility treatment doesn't have turn you into an impatient minnie!! lol

S x


----------



## Prettypink

Hi candy-floss think I could be starting round about the same time as yourself.  I'm booked in profile blood on the 3rd July, hopefully il get prostap the 4th or 5th depending on results from bloods.  Is this your first treatment? I had a bfn in April,   for a bfp.  I'm getting nervous knowing I will be starting soon, plus thinking should I do it now or wait a few months?!  it's all I can think about so that's why I decided to go for it just now, such an emotional rollercoaster..    anyways positive thinking from now on   x

Mrsmmc7 I foned last week and she couldn't put me in till the 3rd July for profile bloods hopefully followed by prostap that week.  I'm just a bit sketchy cause I haven't had af for 9 weeks, only had the 1 after my bfn back in April, that's 3 months since last treatment hope that's enough time for my body to recover    Hope you hear from the hospital soon x


----------



## Candy-floss

Mrsmcc - and there was me thinking at least she would have a big enough target lol!   
Glad you cleared that one up   I'm now willing the hospital to hurry up and phone you too! Hopefully you can get in around same time as prettypink & we will all be cycling together  

Pretty pink - Fingers crossed you can get prostap that week too. Yes, this is my 1st cycle, im entitled to 2 goes on the NHS. I'm excited but also nervous of the unknown. Just want to get that first needle in me!   that this is your time. 


Just curious ladies - at the GRI is it normally the same nurse you see each time? As in the one that is named on the pink treatment booklet with all your stages/dates to be filled in? The nurse that we seen was called Kerry, really nice. I'm sure they all are, not really bothered if its not her again, like I said more just curious than anything   x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Finally - they phoned me back!! lol

To go in tomorrow morning for bloods (8.05 so won't really be too late into work which is good)and should know in the afternoon what's what and if I can just go for pro-stap and get going.

Pink - I'm not sure if it's because I haven't had treatment since December that they're doing mine quite quick, there's no reason for my AF being late but with treatment it can knock things off sometimes.

Candy Floss - You don't always see the same nurse, they rotate who does scans, bloods and theatre.  They're all lovely though, I've not had a single one I wasn't happy with to be honest.

Just biding time until tomorrow now so I know where I'm at, then hopefully back on the mental rollercoaster!! lol

Hugs
S x


----------



## Candy-floss

That's great Mrsmcc!! Roll on tmrw afternoon & you can find out x


----------



## New-wife2009

Hi ladies, sorry I've been a bit AWOL, but have been lurking to see what I can learn. Got our follow up appointment this afternoon to find out the results of our preliminary blood tests and to see what happens next. I have managed to lose 3lbs since last appointment 2 weeks ago. I was under 35 BMI when I weighed myself this morning so fingers crossed it'll be ok later! So nervous!
Xxx


----------



## Candy-floss

Great on your weight loss new wife! I really felt as though we "got going" after that appt as we had our protocol and provisional dates....all seems more real then  

Good luck x


----------



## New-wife2009

Just hope my weight loss is enough! I may pick your brains Candy Floss, if I forget to ask anything. Seems you're just ahead of us. Good luck! Xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi new wife, I got an A4 bit of paper with a diagram on it, nurse chatted through and drew on it when she was explaining treatment to us and drew little follicles on it etc. She also made a flow chart on same piece of paper with each approx stage. This helped a lot as days after my mind went blank again lol. Great to have something to look back & reference (as well as the lovely ladies on FF)

Lots to take in & go over forms & tell you protocol and must tell you risks, what could happen, reasons for cancelled cycle, risk of OHSS etc but they got to tell you all this. DP actually said when we came out of ours it wasn't as bad as what he imagined it would be. We were both excited to know provisional dates


----------



## New-wife2009

It was all pretty good. All our tests came back clear (as expected lol!), although my AMH has dropped from 12 to 'less than 4' which isn't so good, but I had a 'feeling' that this might be the case. Anyway, looks like we're set to start around 12th July and on protocol 9. Just heading out for dinner with DH to talk it over and clear our heads a bit - so much information! 
Anyway, I'm sure I will have loads of questions and will try to get more involved here now - seemed a bit silly when I had no idea of what was going on do couldn't really comment!
Xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Ladies 

I think its over for us, bleeding again took a test and it was negative OTD is tomorrow.

That's two icsi this year and both ended the same way bleeding day before OTD. Dh and I are devastated not sure what to do now. 

Thanks do all your support ladies. 

Cx


----------



## wishes79

Cardall i am so sorry ive been thinking about you all day. I really hoped it was your turn. I know noone can make you feel better and just hope you find a way to keep strong.


----------



## Prettypink

Cardall so sorry, heartbreaking   thinking of you and your dh x

Mrsmcc7 that good your getting bloods 2Moro, hopefully you'll get some answers! Hope you don't mind me asking but has it been a while since your last af? It's driving me mad just wish it would come and that's it  I can move on and concentrate on my next treatment x

New-wife2009. Great that you'l be starting soon, looks like they'l be a few of us starting at the same time    I'm getting pretty nervous, this is my 2nd shot on the nhs, first shot was a bfn, responded well just didn't work, all I can do is   x

Candy-floss. All the nurses are lovely, always seen someone different, such a busy place x


----------



## Candy-floss

Cardall, been thinking about your OTD. I'm so sorry things are not looking good. Just like wishes said and even more so as I've not experienced it....yet....I hope you & DH get through this awful time


----------



## Candy-floss

New wife, enjoy your meal with DH. That's what DP & I done after that appt


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi girls,

The gri has contacted me in regards to af not showing. Apparently its common to go months/weeks after miscarriage without af. I have to give myself til august and if nothing shows contact my own gp as I now am finished all my treatment! Great advice huh? Just because I am not paying anymore there done with me!! I shall not be going back there they can stick any letters/care up thei a***e! So angry but were "happy to see me when I want to discuss my private treatment" and what makes them think I will be going back to them??!!


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks ladies. I wish you all luck on your journey. Hope its bfps for you All.


----------



## mrsmcc7

I'm so sorry Cardall, I know we were all wishing for a different outcome for you hun.  Take time to look after yourself/hubby and grieve, and you know we're always here for you.

Prettypink - AF is currently 17 days late today, which is unheard of for me ever!  I've had several IUI's, an ICSI cycle and abandoned attempt at a FET and even with all that I was never once a single day late (not even the pro-stap makes me late!! lol)  I think it might have a bit to do with me going back to the gym and training really hard, but even at that it's all a bit strange really.  Guess the bloods tomorrow will tell me one way or the other what on earth is going on.

S x


----------



## Cece0207

Cardall, I am gutted for you. I know how hard it is. Take care...x

I have a question which I am hoping someone can help with - 

I tested positive for hidden c and mycoplasma at serum. Just started drugs and this will last till end July. Had a telephone consultation with penny and she was so nice but she has recommended that I have another laparoscopy for endometriosis prior to next cycle. Does anyone know if they royal would take me seriously and refer my through NHS or should I go private? My next GRI appointment isn't till 7th August.

I just dont want to jeopardize my cycle if I tell them I have contacted another clinic.

Thanks...x


----------



## Holly74

Oh Cardall, I am so sorry - I know how you are feeling, and so appreciated your support for me the other week. I know nothing I say will make you feel better at the moment. Please make sure you and Dh look after each other x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Cardall thinking of you today.xxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Cardall sorry for your loss I didn't notice your post. Hope you and dh are ok I know no one can say anything to comfort you but keep ur chin up x


----------



## angel12067

Oh Cardall so sorry  .take care x

Desperatetobemummy you might not remember but I had a missed miscarriage with twins at seven and a half weeks was told would follow up end of July beg Aug don't suppose you remember how long letter took to come in lol just want a date really an wishing my life away!


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

Cardall ... I am so so sorry for you and your DH.  I know how devastated you must feel.  Be kind to yourself, time is the only healer.  Take care   xxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Morning girls, hope everyone is well today.

Cardall and desperate - thinking of you both girls and sending virtual hugs to you.

I'm just in work after going to the roayl for my bloods.  Gave the nurses a right laugh when I was trying to buzz in through the intercom because I've lost my voice!! lol
Should get a phonecall this afternoon and either back after work to pick up meds to start AF or back tomorrow for prostap depending what the profile shows up.

Hugs to all

S xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

ACS just called, apparently my bloods showed that I am about to have AF soon.

I've just to wait on her showing up (which should be in the next day or two hopefully) and then I can book in for my prostap and get going on our FET.

Nice to have an answer!! lol

S x


----------



## blue egg

Aww god cardall so sorry for you honey I thought it felt bad first time but second was awful I nohow ur feelin x

I don't no about this hidden c thing it seems as if everyone who gets tested has it. Just my opinion but when there money involvedI just wonder but im dead suspicious anyway


----------



## mrsmcc7

twolinesprettyplease said:


> Hiya,not long in from my first FET.
> 2 thawed which were perfect to use thank goodness!still got two on ice,just in case! It was bloomin agonising getting the transfer.despite drinking water for the whole day-the lovely nurse couldnt get a good picture as my bladder wasnt full enough! Think the nurse was using her whole body weight on me lol!
> Tmi alert-crinone gel ermmmm solidifies up there...muchos scraping out once the evil speculum was in.awful!
> On the plus side-wee snow babies are in-the doctor couldnt see where she placed them but she is confident they are correctly placed
> Oooh and...no blood test...was provided with a sample pot and urine test for the 4th july,need to fill in a letter and send it to gri with the results. is that standard now?x


That's great hun, enjoy being PUPO 

Can I ask, how many snow babies did you have and how many did you thaw at one time? When I spoke to the embryologist on the phone they said they like to thaw them all and re-freeze any which survive/grow on and aren't needed but I'm still not convinced.

S x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Mrsmcc7 - That's completely different to what I was told.  I had 4 frozen.  The overall hope was to get 2 good embryos, so they defrosted 2 to begin with (which turned out to be fine), so no need to defrost the other 2.  Hope that helps xxx


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow

congrats twolines .... hope its an easy 2 weeks and you get the result we all hope for.  good luck

the pee testing instead of blood testing is standard now, i think to cut down on appointments.

xxxxx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Somewhere - that suits me much better tbh - I totally hated getting that BFN phonecall in work and having to 'keep calm and carry on' as if nothing happened.  At least I can be at home and deal with whatever the result may be x


----------



## New-wife2009

Hi ladies, feeling a wee bit down after our appointment. My AMH is 'under 4' and I could tell the nurse thought it was bad too. Plus, she has made a big deal out of my notes which were transferred from IUI that the HSG showed I have a 'slightly T-shaped uterus', which she said she wanted to talk to a doctor about and call me on Friday about. 
The consultant at IUI said he didn't think it would be a big problem, but I've made the fatal mistake if googling and it appears that this has probably been the cause if our (my) infertility all along and it's unlikely that I will be able to conceive..... The nurse also said it probably means I can only have one embryo put back in. Which again lessens our chances. 
Just all seems so bleak! The only positive is that I feel she is investigating all avenues, rather than just putting us on the 'protocol 9 conveyor belt' 
Sorry for the downer - don't need replies. Just wanted to pour it all out somewhere. 
Xx


----------



## Sammilb

somewhere overthe rainbow said:


> congrats twolines .... hope its an easy 2 weeks and you get the result we all hope for. good luck
> 
> the pee testing instead of blood testing is standard now, i think to cut down on appointments.
> 
> xxxxx


Hi girls I was told this when I went for my appointment back in April that they'd give me a pee testing kit to do at home  x


----------



## blue egg

Hi new wife don't lose hope sometimes they make things sound worse. I was told my amh was less than 4as well it just means they won't get hundreds of eggs im sure cardall was the same although the first time I didn't do well only got two eggs and we were devastated but they changed my protocol 2nd time and put me on flare and I got 6 eggs. It can all seem bad but it might not be as bad as u think x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Thanks Sammilb    on our first ICSI they did bloods, but as the other girls were saying, cutbacks all round    
hope everyone is well this lovely evening.  We went to the fort tonight, couldn't resist looking in Mama's and Papa's.  Not getting hopes up in the slightest - just doing a little re-con     I might be a bit stingy - but I think IKEA has some lovely baby furniture at a quarter of the price LOL


----------



## fingersx2013

Hey ladies, I'm another gri patient

I feel So close but so far! 
Reached top of list in jan after being first referred in 2010 but needing to lose lots of weight!!

Referred for HSG in jan - took til this month to have it! Fallopian tunes both patent although one is a wee coiled tube! Don't know if this will have an impact as it was still patent?

Return appointment to gri not til August!!  

If all ok - how soon do u think it will be till I get my first IUI? Sept? Oct? 
Hoping it happens this year!!

Anyone one else at GRI using donor sperm? Where did u purchase? How long did the purchase and delivery take to come? They wanted to wait til we got HSG results so we ordered enough for all treatment!  

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## blue egg

Hi fingers crossed im using donor sperm as well as we aren't from Glasgow they wanted to be selfish and keep what little sperm they had for their patients so we ordered ours from the European sperm bank. From ordering it took about 6 weeks for our health board to pay for it,once the payment had been made the sperm was in the royal within a week. They ordered it for us we just had to tell them who we had chosen and they sorted out how many straws we needed for our treatment. X


----------



## angel12067

Hi everyone hope your are all doing well. Hurry up and get some good news on this forum ! 

Does anyone know the cost of icis treatment if you carry on at the royal just wondering ??


----------



## Beldon

I haven't posted here before but I've had two cycles so I'm looking at having a third privately; all the costs at GRI are on the website www.grmu.co.uk/fees.php it's not cheap!!


----------



## Prettypink

Yeh I'm with you angel, in need of some good news! Close friend of mine has just told me she's pregnant this morning, chuffed for her but couldn't help get upset, that's two close friends pregnant. Had a wee bubble earlier, now onwards and upwards need to stay positive and hope my turn next!    hope doing ok x

Hi to everyone else.  What a day after its been nice!


----------



## angel12067

Know what you mean prettypink I work in a nursery it just seems it's either staff the parents or your friends falling pregnant don't worry we will be next ' Dreading going back to work Mon. Been given anti biotics cause have some off the tissue left inside I really don't want to have d and c !! , 

Thanks Beldon will have a look XXX


----------



## Prettypink

Aww not so good angel, hope the anti biotics help, will be a thought going back to work, always hard seeing people for the first time after what's happened, hope you get on ok    take care x


----------



## crazyroychick

Haven't posted here either but for those of you thinking on going private I would definitely go with GCRM or Nuffield, may be slightly more expensive but totally different experience to the Royal, you are actually a person there and not just a statistic! We still never got our lasting BFP but 100% more positive experience, wishing you all lots of luck xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Hi guys.this 2ww is driving me  .even though i know that im too early i poas  !
No surprise it was a bfn.
How soon is realistic for a hpt.my date for official testing is 4th july,but im not the most patient at the best of times!x


----------



## angel12067

Twolines you sound like me pmsl , I tested it two days before OFD x hope you get news !x


----------



## Candy-floss

Good Morning Ladies,

Mrsmcc has your AF turned up yet? Any news of when you will get prostap? Hope you got your voice back!

Twolines how you holding up in 2ww? Are you working & trying to keep busy?

Prettypink AF yet or still having to wait til 3rd July? 

New wife not long til the 12th & get going

Sammilb how are your injections & sniffing going? Do you have EC date?

AFM, one week today & I get prostap  
Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi candy-floss.  How are you, not long now till you get started! We just wish our week's away on this rollercoaster!  Do you hav app for your scan?  Still no af for me, that's over 10 weeks    Bloods next week and hopefully we get started   got scan booked the 22nd hopefully that will tie in with prostap!..  x

Hi to everyone

Twolines. Hope your coping ok in your 2ww, drives you mad! Good luck.   x
Mrsmcc7. Hope your af has showed up and you can get started!x
New-wife. I'm sure you'll be counting down the week's! Glad a few of us starting together   x

Felt I was feeling better last week, then one of my close friends announced she's pregnant, think shes fallen round about my first treatment, not angry or anything with her just gutted its not me, hate feeling this low, can only   my turn will come.  Just nervous now about 2nd treatment and the thought of it not working again. Need to some how cleanse my thoughts and get back onto positive thinking!


----------



## mrsmcc7

Hiya girls

Candyfloss - woo hoo for a week to go!!!  It'll be here before you know it and once you get going it really moves along quickly.

PrettyPink - Looks like AF really wants to mess you around hun, hopefully the bloods next week will give you some answers and you can get going again.  It's never easy hearing announcements, is it.  Hugs hun.

AFM - AF is now about 3 and a half weeks late, and althought they said my bloods showed she was about to show up last Wednesday there's still no sign of her - aaaaarrrrgggh!!!!  I phoned the ACS again today because I forgot to ask how long to leave it before I get back to them if she doesn't show, and they said to give it two weeks from the bloods then give them a call again.  It's a wee tomorrow since the bloods, so I'll call next Tuesday I think and they'll hopefully be able to get me into the lunchtime meeting that day and if I need to go for another appointment I'll hopefully be able to go on the Wednesday.  I've no idea what they'll do if she's still MIA next week, but guessing it'll be either meds to bring her on or just straight to pro stap like they said before.  Looks like there could be a few of us with prostap on almost the same day next week with the way things are going!!! lol

Hope everyone else is well - and that the TWW hasn't driven those on it insane yet!! lol

S x


----------



## Candy-floss

Eeek! My date for prostap is 2nd July & my 1st scan is 22nd July! Think we are going to be cycle buddies  

Prettypink hopefully you get Prostap on the 3rd & Mrsmcc you get appt next Wed too. How freaky would it be if you had your scan on 22nd too?!

 prettypink for your friends announcement but when this go works you will be able to share stories/tips  

X


----------



## wishes79

great to see this thread picking up again. Two lines hope 2ww is going quick. So exciting for everyone getting ready to start treatment.

Afm i had bleed after failed cycle on 13 june it lasted 5 days and was a bit heavier with a few clumps tmi but nothing too scary. But on sunday i started bleeding again its still light and just a brown colour so far with no cramps. Im sure its just my body trying to get sorted but wonder if i should worry?


----------



## Candy-floss

Thanks wishes, it's exciting yet scary

Our poor bodies (and minds   ) what we have to go through. Not sure about the bleeding as this is my first cycle....maybe some of the other girls will know? 

 for you & DH. Hope you are both looking after each other xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

I didn't have anything like that wishes, but I just went straight back to normal after our failed cycle.

If you have any doubts at all hun just give them a call, I'm sure they're happier to put your mind at rest than you worrying yourself silly.

Hugs.

xx


----------



## Sammilb

Hi girls hope your all well. @ candy floss , I have 3 days oaf jags left back to the hospital this Friday 28th at 08:25 so up early!  but a worthy cause I suppose! 

I'm on Gonal F first two days I was on 300 am and pm, then on the third day it went up to 375 just once in the morning. I also take 75 Luveris. I've had the odd niggle down there but no other side effects so I don't know if that's good or not?. On the morning of the  28 th I'm to start taking the nasal spray!. The only thing was the nurse didn't show us how to use the applicator ( it's an applicator and a wee bottle of stuff) so if anyone remembers how to use it tell me please!  

Had a scan when I was last at GRI and they said all was ok?. Bloods taken to.
Hit some bruising on stomach area where DH gives me the jags. Did have a couple of days of being bloated but have since had a clear out if you know what I mean! Lol.

Sam x


----------



## Prettypink

Mrsmcc7 / candy-floss thank you for your kind words, just been an emotional few weeks, a mixture of everything.. X

Mrsmcc7.  Why is it when we want af to come it doesn't, drives you mad lol fingers x, and you can get started!x

Wishes.  Can't help you out with the bleeding, I'm the opposite and haven't had one since my last treatment been 10 weeks, our bodies go thru so much they'l not know what's going on, you should maybe fone the hospital x

Sammilb. Good luck with treatment, think with the nasal spray you just screw lid off and the nasal spray screws on, give it a few sprays x


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi Ladies,

Sam is it EC on Friday or another scan to see if you have to keep stimming? What protocol are you on? I'm on protocol 7. Im not really sure what the number stands for (mustn't google, mustn't google lol)    How many scans have you had so far when stimming then? When they said all was OK did they give any sizes or number of follicles? My DP and I have said he will try and give me the jags when he is home (he works away sometimes), I kind of feel at least he will feel a bit more involved....the little things eh?  

I've got a couple of questions if anyone can help? Do you get a "teaching lesson" at GRI? I have seen on other threads for other clinics talking about them and also mock transfers?    Also I did ask but cant remember what I was told (ooops) - What stage is it that you have to avoid unprotected nookie? Ive got a funny feeling sitting here trying to think was it just before Prostap? Maybe the week between ovulation and Prostap? 

Thanks in advance ladies xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Candy floss - the "teaching" thing is usually just to show you how to do the injections, which to be honest is very easy (especially compared to my IUI meds which I had to mix up on my own before injecting!!)
They don't do mock transfers at GRI either, just go for it and deal with any issues with transfer at the time if they arise.

I asked them what would happen if you got pg between OV and prostap, and they basically said they didn't know because it hadn't happened before.  I think they do recommend you abstain just before prostap, but to be honest what's the chances of it happening really - that's why we're all having IVF!! 

My hubby has done one of my injections, just because I asked if he wanted a shot at it!!  He didn't like doing it though and hasn't done any others, but to be honest I don't mind doing them myself anyway and don't even give it a second though.

Hugs

S x


----------



## Candy-floss

Mrsmcc do you normally get the "teaching" lesson at 1st baseline scan appt? I'm not overly worried about it (she says now lol) just more curious. Glad they don't have to be mixed up though!

I was thinking the same about the sex ban lol, it's not happened before now do I very much doubt it would this time  

Maybe after DP does an injection I might want to do the rest on my own   


Lovely weather today  

X


----------



## mrsmcc7

Yeah, once you get the baseline scan and the green light they give you all your meds and show you how to do them.
Honestly, it's so easy you could do it with your eyes shut after the first one!

The sunny weather is making it torture being in work today, especailly stuck in a roasting hot hospital!! :-(

x


----------



## Candy-floss

Roll on the jags!

I've managed to get out the office for a couple of hrs & go visit a client   Back now though, only an hour and a half to go then home time!!!

Hope you finishing soon x


----------



## mrsmcc7

WOO HOO - AF finally decided to show up today 

Phoned the ACS already so just waiting on them phoning me back with my prostap appointment, which should be about the 4th if I remember rightly.

Hope everyone is well today and didn't get too wet on the way to work.

S x


----------



## E11e

Another WOO HOO here - my AF has finally shown up too!  After my body acting very weird with spotting a couple of days last week and then again from Monday this week (did I let myself hope that it could have been implantation last week? Damn right I did , muppet!).  But at least I now know that I am finally on my journey to my first - and hopefully last - IVF.

On protocol 4, so starting metformin on day 21, provisional date for scan is 29 July and expecting EC and ET mid August.

Anyone else on protocol 4 or have experience of it?

E11e.x


----------



## Candy-floss

Yay Mrsmcc!! Finally things are moving!

Hi again E11e Woohoo too lol! 

I'm on protocol 7, DR 2nd July, baseline scan 22nd July

X


----------



## mrsmcc7

Must be the day for AF's showing up!!! lol
That's good news E11e, here's hoping it's a smooth run for you and the only go you need!!

ACS just called so have our plan of action   I was making up dates in my mind I think, what I was thinking was totally wrong compared to what happens!! lol  I'll blame it on being over 6 months since our last FET attempt!!
I'm in for pro-stap on 17th July, the baseline on 1st August.  Going on everything being ok we should be looking at transfer around 22nd ish August - and unfortunetly that will make our ODT the same date as our BFN from our fresh cycle last year :-(  Not sure how I feel about that to be honest, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it I guess.

S x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Hi ladies im now 9dp3dt and its a bfn :/ am i still being too impatient?x


----------



## wishes79

Hi two lines i think its still too early. Some girls may get a bfp this early but i think the majority would nred to wait another day or two at least. You are definately still in with a good chance.


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi girls, how is everyone? I think its been too early for testing polkadot as I didn't show up a pregnancy test 12dpt and I was on the tuesday I would wait until at least 14dpt.

Afm - back on metformin and my pcos is playing up put on 2stone since may!! And still no af since april according to gp the bloods are all normal so its just a waiting gam. Face feels like a teenager again spotty galore! Lol. Any idea how to settle metformin belly I feel totally horrid


----------



## Candy-floss

Afternoon Ladies,

Mrsmcc that's great you have some firm dates now to get going, maybe your dates will change and your ODT wont be around your reminder of last year.   that this is your time x

Polkadot I don't know as this is my first time but Im sure like D2BM and Wishes have said you will still have a good chance

D2BM Sorry you are feeling horrid, hope someone can give you some tip s on the Metformin  

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## New-wife2009

Hi everyone, has anyone used the counselling service GRI offer? Just wondering if they are any help? Been feeling a bit down since our last appointment and a bit of a failure before we've even started.  Just thought it might be something I/we would benefit from?
Xx


----------



## wishes79

Polkadot sorry i called you two lines whoops. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Completely my fault-temporarily changed my name  im now 11dp3dt and feeling no different!just excruciatingly tired with the occasional out of the blue runny nose.x


----------



## Prettypink

Mrsmcc7/e11e.  Great news your af has showed up!   and you both can get started! Everything is a waiting game on this journey and the one thing I don't have is patience lol x

Twolines. Try stay positive, still early, know it's hard not long now till your test date,   for you x

Desperate.  Hope things settle down, my af 11weeks late since treatment, feel like I'm going off my head, could scream  just wish it would come, I'm so bloated, crabit and emtional. Sending you   x

New-wife.  Hope you start to feel better, ivf is such a hard thing to go thru, didn't realise how hard tbh, it's emtionally draining, good luck with treatment!   x

Candy-floss.  Not long now, how you feeling?   x

Afm.  Will be 12 weeks Friday still no af, in for bloods wed, not sure what to expect, the last fews have been emtionally draining, iv been up one minute and dwn the next!.. Will see what wed brings.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Candy-floss

Morning Girls,

New wife I'm not sure about the counselling tbh, I think a couple of girls have booked/tried to book after their results   From what I can gather though its a few weeks wait but you never know. I know how you feel, I actually considered calling a month or so ago. Think it was nerves/emotions & sinking in it was all finally happening & stirred up the "I'm a failure & need IVF" emotion all over again. Just took a little time to get out of that & feel positive again. We are all here to support you. You are just about to start this amazing journey but all worth while to get the end result we all   for  


Two lines not long to go (easy for me to say I know) hope the runny nose clears up soon. Pollen count been higher recently, do you suffer from hayfever?

Prettypink Hope you get answers & move forward after Wed nothing worse than waiting!

AFM, I have prostap inj tmrw morn & DP has SA to provide updated sample (last SA was at Monklands Clinic). I'm excited & nervous! Excited that we another step closer, nervous as to how it will feel as in the actual injection & then side effects if any. I'm ok with needles so I'm sure it will be a breeze   . Think it's the 3 week wait part that I'm going to struggle with the most as I don't have baseline scan until the 22nd! Feels like ages away   

Trying to work our rough dates for EC and ET. If at my scan I'm ready to start stimming do you ladies think that would be 23rd, then said roughly 9/10 days but can't remember if AFTER those days they would scan me or if it would be DURING those days. I know everyone responds differently but if you were given baseline scan of 22nd when would you guess EC/ET to be?

X


----------



## New-wife2009

Thanks Candy Floss - you summed up just exactly how I feel... a bit of a failure.  DH says that I'm being daft and that he really doesn't see it that way.  But part of me is thinking that we had a suspicion all along that it was him, as his SAs have been all over the place.  So it's been a surprise for us both.  I'm on holiday from work just now, so that will give me time to think and get my head clear.

I'd be keen to know how the prostap goes!  My next AF is due on 12th, so I've to call up then to book mine.  Where do they do it?  Is it sore? I need to look all that up too, as I can't really remember what the prostap does and what to expect (My head was still spinning from my AMH result when she was explaining everything).  But good luck with it!! xxx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

PrettyPink - that's a complete ordeal you are going through - fingers crossed you get some answers on Wed
Candy-floss - I found that the results for DHs analysis were really different at GRI from MDGH - apparently different labs work in different ways.  Going by my experience, I am more likely to trust GRI. 
New Wife -  Please don't think of yourself as a failure - I see the opportunity to have IVF as a bonus, its offering us a real opportunity.  Im not always as optimistic, in fact im an eternal pessimist!
Desperate - do you find metformin works?  My doctor wouldn't prescribe it as he has never heard of it being used for PCOS - I was a tad annoyed!
AFM - well my family had some fantastic news.  My cousin and her husband (live up north) came down to announce that they are 7wks pregnant THROUGH IVF!!!!  We didn't know they were doing IVF, and they didn't know about us either!  They told us, and I was over the moon - then happened to mention I was on my 2ww.  Very peculiar day    I had a 'feeling' that she would be expecting - 'felt it in my water' lol!  I amalso (if counting properly) 12/13dp3dt and I have not tested for a few days.  Gotta be honest here and say that it is taking all my strength to stop myself from going to asda/tesco to pick up some tests, but I promised DH (and my cousin) that I'd wait till OTD on Thursday.  I slowly feel as if I am going mad.  Really really tired and hungry, but at the same time I cant face food.  Im hoping this is a positive sign!
  to all xxx


----------



## Candy-floss

New wife, just think, would you treat DH any differently or think any less of him if it was Male Factor?? It affects both of you and is shared, both of you WILL get there and as Two lines said it is a real opportunity, please don't lose hope, you are not alone. I remember reading not so long ago in a Scottish Newspaper that 1 in 5 couple have trouble ttc. I think we are only becoming more aware of it now.  

Two lines How different were your DH's SA from MDGH and GRI? All we got told from MDGH was he was "OK", no numbers/statistics given   That is fantastic news about your cousin. IVF is such a wonderful gift to receive. Very proud of your willpower   step away from the pee sticks! Not long to go  

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

we were told it was completely awful - very poor quality.  In GRI we were given a little more hope - it was still awful, but they went into the specifics of it and were able to tell us that something could be done.  We were lucky tho as dh's sample has improved slightly, but still not enough for us to change from ICSI to IVF


----------



## Candy-floss

Morning ladies!

Well that's me official - I'm down regging!    Prostap (single injection) all done! 

Mrsmcc you were right, thank you:

For those that had asked its a single injection into your tummy & wasn't sore at all  Getting blood taken is sorer. Slightly red around the area so now sitting with my trousers unbuttoned in work, glad I'm in office myself this morning  

Better go do some work now, catch up soon,     to all xx


----------



## Sammilb

That's me had egg collection this morning at Nuffield. Embryologist said they got 5 mature eggs have to phone back tomorrow to see what's what. They also used one straw of sperm, where's last time they said it might have to be all 3 on one go!. 

Hope your all ok x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Glad to see some of us getting going!! 

Sammib - 5 is great hun, here's hoping they're getting jiggy as we speak!!  Great you didn't have to use all of your vials too, although hopefully you won't need them anyway and this will be your time.

Candy floss - told you it's not too bad   Hope you're as lucky as I've been so far and get no side effects from it.  You'll be back for your scan and stimming before you know it hun.

Hope everyone else is well.

S x


----------



## Sammilb

I'm more glad that we will still have sperm left!  x


----------



## Candy-floss

Well done Sammi! Great news! So how did you find EC? That's even better that they only had to use one straw  ! 

Mrsmcc Really glad it's done now. Here is hoping I join you being one of the lucky ones with no side effects   Did you change your diet at all when DR? Roll on 21st for you!

DP also gave his SA today....eventually! Tbh I could have throttled him - He was late! Stuck in traffic coming back from Edinburgh. He thought he was going to have to grab the sample container on way past our home then go to hospital and do it. He managed to get through to hospital & they said it was fine, he could go home & do it & hand in before 3pm.

He did mention the door for the room used for "shuffling" lol   was open when he went so he had a peek in it. He said it looked very degrading. I asked him if there was "literature" available in it & he said there was   He asked me if on day of EC he would be able to do it at home or if he would have to use "the shuffling room" & I thought I'm not 100% sure. We live about 20mins from GRI but I would imagine on EC day he would use the room. What have your other Halves done??

Xx


----------



## Sammilb

It  was a lot better then I thought it was gonna be, didn't feel a thing!.

Since returning home I've done nothing but slept.mnot long awoke feel abit sore kinda like a mild period pain?!.


----------



## Candy-floss

That's good you are resting, let us know how you get on tmrw x


----------



## mrsmcc7

I had that for a good few days Sammi.  Make sure you take plenty of pain killers between now and ET to try and keep on top of it before you can only take paracetamol.

Candy Floss - I just cut back on caffeine - and I don't drink anyway - but other than that just plenty of fresh food/fruit/veg and you can't go wrong.  We live about 20 minutes away from GRI too, so hubby does his bit in the house and we just head straight in with it.  There's no way he could ahem "perform" in the hospital, so it's better at home even with him knowing the clock is ticking away!! lol  They're fine with that, so if your hubby is happier at home then you can reassure him he'll be fine ;-)

S x


----------



## Candy-floss

Thanks Mrsmcc, DP will be glad of that   Takes the pressure off a little  

I was allowing myself one cup of "normal" coffee per day as a treat & just drinking decaf tea/coffee the rest of the time. Think I will cut this out now.

DP was concerned lastnight bless him. I've got a raised red area about the size of a golf ball where I was given the prostap. He wants me to phone GRI this morn just to check this is normal. He said what if you have taken some sort of allergic reaction to it?! I said its normal & I'm not worried at all, I'm sure it will go down in a few days  

Good luck for your call today Sammi

X


----------



## mrsmcc7

I've heard a few of the girls say they had a lump where the prostap was done, maybe some ice will help it go down?
I still have my morning coffee even when I'm having treatment, there's no way I'd function without it!! lol  I'm not a big chocolate fan and just stick to decaf/herbal the rest of the time so for me the morning one is acceptable (especially when you look at how many pregnant people continue to drink normal coffee/coke/eat chocolate when they're pregnant normally)

When are you back for your baseline scan hun?

S x


----------



## Candy-floss

Will try some ice on it tonight if its still swollen thanks  

I do love my coffee too & first one in the morning is the best! it's very true what you said about others when fall naturally. 

I'm back in on the 22nd for baseline in the evening. Managed to get an evening appt which is great! - one less excuse for the boss to think of! 

How you doing? Is it dragging in or kept busy just now?

X


----------



## mrsmcc7

I always find it strange how different our timings can be - you are 3 weeks between prostap and scan, and I'm two weeks!!  Weird!!

I'm amazed a week has gone past already since I booked in to be honest as I was expecting it to drag something awful!!  I think it's helping that I'm back at the gym 6 nights a week just now, so I'm not sitting around the house too much between getting in from work and going to bed.
Can't say I'm looking forward to having to scale back my excercise on the TWW though, it'll be a nightmare because I've been working so hard recently.  Still, can do most things so long as I don't do any twisty/ab stuff I guess.

That's fab you got an evening appointment, makes it less of a hassle for you.  I always get the first thing ones (7.45am) because I work at another hospital so it means I'm not too late getting over here afterwards.  I haven't told many people in here about our treatment, but I swear with the amount of appointments I had during our first cycle they must all have thought I was dying!! lol

How are you finding the wait hun?  Keeping yourself busy?

S x


----------



## Candy-floss

I wonder it is because it's my first go they want to DR me longer, I'm really not sure but curious too. Maybe they think it will save another precious appt for someone else rather than getting me in for baseline earlier then having to send me away to DR a bit longer?? At least our dates will be closer then  

You sound superfit. I've been trying to get back to the gym for a few months now but always seems like something else takes over! We were renovating my mum n dads house (they have now moved to Cyprus) which was keeping us extremely busy but we took June off as we both really needed a break from it. 7 days per week for 3 months & you begin to resent it! We should be back at it this weekend but think DP has made plans & I think weather to be ok so might be the following weekend before we go back to it. We "were" supposed to have it all done & moved into by now but discovered a few problems along the way  

Managed to go try out another gym close to me last week which was ok but think I'm so used to the one I used to go to. Was trying to find one that didn't want you to sign up to 12month contract as just don't know how things are going to work out treatment wise. 

Sounds like you worked treatment in well with shifts at work. I will try & request first thing in morn for appts as I start work at 8.30 & GRI is 15/20mins from where I work in Glasgow. 

Hopefully starting the house again will keep us busy & mind not so occupied with tx!

Xx


----------



## Sammilb

Phoned the lab at Nuffield this morning 3 out of my 5 eggs fertilised back on Friday at 2 for transfer. 

Hope your all ok  x


----------



## Candy-floss

That's brill news Sammi.... 

Congrats x


----------



## mrsmcc7

That's great news Sammi, congrats hun!!!  

Candy floss - the house sounds very exhausting!! lol  We're hoping to move next year and we'll be looking at something that needs a lot of work, so I might be asking for tips!! lol

Whereabouts is it you live?  I'm in Lanarkshire if that's any use to you for gym recommendations   We just took a new yearly contract in February, but even if we were lucky enough to get a BFP I'd still be going to the gym/simming anyway so it'll be fine.

x


----------



## Candy-floss

Mrsmcc it is exhausting! Very satisfying doing lots ourselves, only had contractors in for new roof, some timber work & plasterer. Luckily DP family member is an electrician & DP very handy himself   I've tackled jobs like I never thought I would - ripping down ceilings & replacing insulation lol. This is the 2nd house in 2 years we have done, tips galore me  

I live in Airdrie, used to be a member of DW down in Coatbridge but recently tried Peak Fitness in Airdrie. One of my friends is a member of the lanarkshire thingy that you can access all gyms in north lanarkshire. What gym are you a member of? 

X


----------



## Sammilb

Hi ladies, when is it they tell you what cell grade your wee embies are? Earlier when Lee spoke to the lab they said all is ok? And that transfer will be Friday. 

Do they have to be a certain cell grade to be worthy of transfer back?.


----------



## Prettypink

Hey ladies how are you all? X

Was at the royal today for profile blood, got the phone call this afternoon to say all is good to go! Prostap tomorrow!   wasnt expecting that, I randomly done a ovulation test on Monday as I had sum niggles plus sooo bloated and got a positive?! I had been using cheap ones in the past but always found them hard to read so I bought the cb smile face ones.. I'm just sketching that if im ovulating that will interfere with prostate?! Anyone got any advise? Really should have asked nurse but my mind goes blank plus was at work.....argh.  

Just feel really nervous this time round, has anyone felt this second time round? X


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

The AccessNL thing is really good (and fairly cheap!), not committed to a long contract - its a rolling month to month I think.  If you work for NLC you get a corporate discount.  I was with them for a while - Airdrie facilities are lovely and I have heard great things about Ravenscraig.
Sammilb - I got told when I went for the transfer what grades the wee embies were.  We were very lucky and they were all 8 cell (grade A I think) - (overachievers with nothing to show for it LOL)

AFM - its my OTD tomorrow.  Not very optimistic as I had a BFN on a CB digital yesterday, and a very confusing result on a CB normal stick - the one with the +.  I have a very very very faint second line on the CB , but from what I have read on Dr.Google, it could be an evap line.  hmmmmph!


----------



## Candy-floss

Woohoo pretty pink on joining me on the prostap journey   Strange Mrsmcc having to wait a bit longer. Not sure about ovulating & prostap but I would give the clinic a call in the morning & just ask. What CD are you on?

Thanks two lines, I will check out the NLC membership & weigh up my options, think the problem was I got so used to DW Gym I feel comfortable in there, know my workout programme & what machines to use.

Good luck for tmrw. Hoping that whatever brand of test you use tmrw gives you BFP. Have you had any signs/symptoms? 

X


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

well yes and no, but im not sure what can be attributed to the progynova or the pessaries.  
1.  Excruciatingly tired mid afternoon
2. Sore bbs
3. Bloated
4. Feel quite queasy if I don't eat or don't eat enough
5. lack of appetite
6. Supersonic sense of smell
7. Cramping on an off (progesterone?)
As I say, these could be attributed to the meds, but fingers crossed!  I'm using the test the hospital gave me tomorrow, not used this kind before, usually use the msu tests - not the cartridge ones.


----------



## Prettypink

Candy-floss.  I'm in first thing 2Moro so il phone before hand and see what they say, im on protocol 8, what about you?.. Gonna be busy busy again on the forum   x

Two-lines.  Good luck 2Moro!!   x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

for me ladies


----------



## Prettypink

Two-lines so sorry    thinkin of uz, take care x


----------



## mrsmcc7

I'm so sorry it wasn't better news twolines.  Huge hugs hun, and take time for yourself.

Sammi - they usually tell you the grade when you go in for transfer hun.  We had 6 grade A (8/ and two grade B (7/  We put two of the A's back and the rest are in the freezer so hoping they're good enough to survive the thaw!!

Pretty Pink - That's great you're good to go!!  When will you be back for your baseline?  Looks like the three of us are going to be almost on the same timetable! hahaha

Candy floss - I go to DW in Coatbridge!!! lol  We used to be at the Hilton, but changed at the beginning of the year because they just weren't maintaining it for the price we were paying every month.  DW is quite good, and a fair bit cheaper.  I live five minutes from Ravenscraig one, but I just didn't like it when we went to look around.  My sister and niece go there, but we just didn't get a good feel for the place - plus I like somewhere with a pool too and the NL ones are always full of kids jumping on you!! lol

Bit of a drama with us last night - we were at the gym and I was helping hubby do some of yoga moves and we both misjudged a bit and he kicked me full force in the face!!!  I really thought he'd broken my nose (caught my nose and my mouth, thankfully my crown on my front tooth stayed put) but thankfully don't think it did, although it's agony and I can barely move my head!!  Hoping I don't end up with two black eyes today!! lol

Hope everyone else is well.

S x


----------



## Candy-floss

Two lines I'm so sorry espec as symptoms there.     xx

Pretty pink in on protocol 7 but tbh not quite sure what the "7" stands for, prob stim dosage

Morning Mrsmcc 

X


----------



## Candy-floss

Lol, must have posted at same time Mrsmcc!  

Oh! Hope your ok & don't end up all bruised, must've been a sore one!   lots of pampering to make up for it lol even though it was an accident. Will try check out DW for membership prices again, think it was £35 when I was a member for the peak one. Sneaking on here, boss spending few days with me this week but he hasn't appeared yet this morn  

X


----------



## mrsmcc7

I'm £34 a month each for us, think that's with a discount because I'm NHS.

I'm not sure I'll last a whole day in here today, in agony already and can't see too great because my eyes keep watering.
I'll see how it goes and might end up having to leave early. 

I'm on jury duty next week too - will look great if I turn up with black eyes!! lol

Hope your boss isn't too much of a pain in the bottom hanging over you all day hun! 

x


----------



## Prettypink

Well thts me on the rollercoaster again onwards and upwards    not sure the dif of the protocols candy-floss, last time after my prostap I had to wait 3 and a half weeks before my scan took ages! When I asked why so long she more or less said they couldn't do it any sooner because they were so busy?! So I was on the nasal spray very early, no wonder if not had a period in 3months lol 

mrsmcc7.  I'm back at hospital 22nd July! Let's hope it's a quick few weeks.. hope your ok and haven't ended up with black eyes, least you still have your front teeth   x


----------



## Candy-floss

Mrsmcc are you hanging in there? 

Prettypink I'm in on the 22nd again too for 1st baseline scan. I vaguely remember a nasal spray being mentioned, is that for stim or DR? 

Hope the next few weeks go quick! 

X


----------



## mrsmcc7

Yep, still here!! It's a busy time of the month for us in here so no chance of me getting away sadly.

The nasal spray is for downregging, it's basically a continuation of your prostap because the prostap jag only lasts for 4 weeks.  You keep taking the nose spray while you're stimming, then stop when you do your trigger.
It tastes a big yucky, and has a habit of leaving a nasty taste at the back of your throat - a good excuse to have a sweetie afterwards in my opinion!! lol

You guys will probably stim longer than me because I'm a FET, so we might end up almost at the same days which will be nice 

S x


----------



## Sammilb

ANXIOUS! Big time now

Embie transfer tomorrow at Nuffield 2 pm. What happens? Will I feel anything?.


Sam x


----------



## angel12067

Good morning to all you'd ladies ain't been posting but following your journeys good luck to you all !

Damon don't worry about transfer the docs and nurses are great they do a wee dummy run first before they transfer you don't feel a thing . You even get to see it on the screen it's so exciting xxx


----------



## angel12067

*sammi*


----------



## Candy-floss

Good luck today Sammi, I'm first timer so not experienced ET. I'm sure you will be fine though x

Mrsmcc hope your pain has eased off a bit now & no black eyes   I'm not looking forward to the nasal spray....eeeewww! Looking forward to the sweeties though   It would be great if our dates all fell close to each other  

Hi Angel, hope you are doing ok 

AFM, not sure if it is the prostap kicking in now but had a serious meeting with my boss yesterday. Ended up fighting back the tears & when I was sitting in the chair (TMI) I could feel my back was soaked with sweat   Was a bit emotional lastnight too. Really not enjoying my job & my branch is suffering with market conditions right now. Jobs looking shaky & boss is an   No wonder I'm not telling him about treatment!! Oh well today is Friday thank goodness, roll on 5.30pm!!  


Xx


----------



## angel12067

Thanks candyfloss getting there have hospital yet again on Monday some tissue didn't go away with tabs, looks like I will need to get the d and c after all . Just want my cycle back to normal letter to come in from hospital and to win the lottery to pay for next treatment oh and to loose the weight or won't be any treatment so not a lot to ask for pmsl.

Noticed there was a few people from monklands scary I am from Airdrie might know these people lol


----------



## Candy-floss

Angel, forgive me if my memory playing tricks on me, is your mum in law not helping you pay for next treatment? Have you decided on clinic/looked at costs to cycle again? Hope by the time you have to go back to hospital everything has worked naturally & you don't need to get the D&C  

So glad I'm not under MDGH anymore, didn't like my consultant

X


----------



## angel12067

Memory serves correctly I just don't feel comfort able but know I will take her money lol x it would be her first grandchild ! I don't know what to do about treatment has honestly had no complaints about the royal and staff were all lovely better the devil you know and all that !!

So ladies will throw question out where for treatment if you were going private soul you stick to the royal or where would you go and why ? 

Thanks !! Xxx


----------



## Candy-floss

So I'm not going     I know it's not something I would normally feel comfortable with but if it meant a BFP I'm sure in the end I would swallow my pride. It's a tricky one though  

I think it would all depend on reviews as to why the clinic thinks treatment had been unsuccessful. What did they say at these?

X


----------



## angel12067

Candy floss first time there was nothing in embryos so second time got put up to gonal f 375 that worked fine had missed miscarriage with twins just before 8 weeks so don't know if was just in lucky 😟


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies Friday again  

Sammi. Good luck 2day! Didn't feel a thing with et just after ec I was sore x

Candy-floss. Hope your feeling better, maybe just a mix of everything, everyone is dif with prostap, I was fine last time, im just finding im really really bloated and sore    But tbh I don't think it's the prostap been feeling like this since the wknd, plus got a positive ovulation test Monday, spoke to the nurse yesterday about gettin a positive o test but she didn't seem concerned?! Always find everything quite vague..  The nasal spray is ok just have to take it a certain times and basically just what mrsmcc7 said.. Hope your day goes quick!x. 

Angel. Hope things get sorted and you can move and start planning ahead, can't help on the clinics as never researched any, goodluck tho!..  That's lovely what your mother in law is gonna do, I find loved one/family will do anything if they can to help us out, must be hard for them to see what we're going thru x


----------



## Candy-floss

Angel what protocol were you on? Dosage before? The positive news is you know you CAN fall pregnant   3rd time lucky? I would maybe look at success rates of clinics on the web x

Prettypink not sure if its the prostap or not, been stressed about work for a while now   Strange that they not concerned about OV but we have to trust the experts eh?! Yeah, hoping today goes quick  

X


----------



## Candy-floss

HFEA on web Angel x


----------



## Sammilb

Had ET this afternoon two 8 cell embies put back in 

When the doctor came in to speak to us she said that they were only 7 cell, no embryos to freeze?

When I was up on the table the doctor said that they have grown into 8 cell embryos!.

To do a home pregnancy test on the 17 th 

To start taking the pessaries tonight.


----------



## Candy-floss

Congrats on being PUPO!!  

x


----------



## Sammilb

Thanks candy floss what does PUPO mean ? X


----------



## angel12067

Hope your taking it easy now sammilb! 

Candy floss think short protocol is that when you go on few days after af if it is that's what I was on . First time was on gonal f 300 no eggs ! Second time gonal f 375 ! Got 4 eggs 2 suitable grade 7 x both transferred nothing for freezing 😟


----------



## angel12067

Sammilb just googled it I didn't know what it meant either . It means pregnant until proven otherwise pmsl xxx


----------



## Sammilb

Oh ok lol 

It's just suddenly dawned on me I'm now in the 2ww!


----------



## Holly74

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind, I've not been on for a while and just catching up with all your journeys while watching Andy Murray in the tennis! I'm ahead or behind most of you guys, depending on how you look at it as had BFN from first shot at ICSI. Not sure what happens next. Spoke to GRI at time and returned my letter with my result but haven't heard anything yet. Do any of you ladies who have had a first shot know if you just wait to hear from them?

Struggling a wee bit now as me and DH thinking its never going to happen and I'm thinking he's a lot less bothered by that than me! Seem to be having loads of fights just now too, so not feeling very positive just now! Hindsight is a great thing, taken 5 years to get this far, and would have done things differently a long time ago, had I known it was going to be so difficult!  Sorry ladies, I'm doing a bit of wallowing tonight!


----------



## angel12067

Holly chin up its difficult I know men just don't show their feelings as much and if he is like my hubby he just doesn't want to see you go through it all again cause he sees how hurt you were and how it effected you. I got my hubby s feelings one drunken night I thought he just didn't want children . My first attempt didn't get to egg transfer and they said as was entitled to another shot did send out a letter . Won't do any harm phoning thou the nurses are really helpful x try think positively I am the same keep thinking I hear tick ticking of my clock especially as I turn 38 this Sunday ! Xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

When you have a failed cycle Holly they send your notes to their weekly meeting for review.  If I remember right their meeting is on a Thursday, so should be done within a week or so of your BFN.  They then send you a letter with an appointment to see the Dr for a review, but you don't actually have to have this if you don't want it (I didn't - our cycle was textbook just didn't work)  I just called them up and said I didn't want a review, and they told me to phone after my next AF to book in again for a FET.

Did you get some frosties to use or is it straight to another fresh cycle?  I think with the fresh cycles they like two AF's in between treatments, whereas with a FET they'll let you get going again straight away (BFN then book in on next norma AF)

HTH

Suzie x


----------



## Prettypink

Holly.  Welcome, after months of reading the thread it's only now that I'm writing, def gr8 speaking to people going thru the same thing, as much as friends and family try no one really understands.. I had my first treatment April which was a bfnb   to begin with I was just trying to get on with it and stay positive ( had a feeling it hadn't worked) then a week or so it all sunk in and I was gutted, was so upset and felt so low, never felt that way before, my partner was getting worried and didn't know what to say or do....
You have to let it out, and not try put a face on for everyone, that's what I realised.. Guys can be dif dealing with things, my partner doesn't show emotion and talk much about things where as I'm the opposite,  don't think cause they don't talk or show it they are not feeling it.. 
A few weeks after bfn I got letter, basically saying I didn't need follow up and they encouraged us to go ahead with next treatment  

Hope you feeling better soon, Big   to you x

Hi everyone have a nice wknd   x


----------



## Holly74

Hi Angel, Mrsmcc7 and Prettypink. Thank you so much for your kind replies. I only started posting on here just prior to my BFN a month ago but it has been so helpful. Apologies for feeling sorry for myself last night, it had been a hard week! Funnily enough got my letter from GRI today. Said I can have a review if I want, or just phone at next AF, which should be any day, though I don't know if that's affected by all the drugs! So I think I will phone and see what they say is best.  Don't have any frosties to use so it will be a new cycle.

Hope everyone out there is doing ok today and enjoying the lovely weather. x


----------



## Sammilb

Hi girls how soon after ET will you see spotting I.e implantation?!

Had ET yesterday  had a couple of cramps but not strong ones, the second one was relieved when I went to the toilet to open my bowells so that time could of just been the fact that I needed the toilet?.

Sam x


----------



## angel12067

Hi everyone I know we keep one another going so basically lots of   to you all

Sammilb I had no spotting but think it's different for everyone. I just thought that in first week it was like having really bad period pains and couldn't sleep cause constant pain at night second week I actually was starving waking up hungry and felt pregnant was constantly at toilet and couldn't drink t and wanted to eat lots of meat oh and couldn't eat chocolate that convinced me I eat about three or four bars a day ! I constantly in first week thought it might be the drugs as same effects as pregnancy but deep down knew that  second I was in second week !!  Try not think about it too much easier said than done I was really bad and took the two weeks off work lol ! But that's just my story and everyone is different !


----------



## Candy-floss

Good morning ladies & welcome holly74!

Just quickly popping on just now to say Happy Birthday Angel !!

Will be on later as having a chilled evening myself as DP leaving early evening for work for a few days.

Catch up with you all later xx


----------



## Sammilb

@Angel  it's only two days since ET and I don't know if its anything to do with it but I've had the following so far,

If I itch my nipples their slightly tender then usual?

I have had cramps ( but I also suffer IBS) 

I've looked and felt flushed at times

I've felt tearful 

I have been slightly more irritated then usual ( but then again if you had in laws like mine you would be to! Lol )

This morning I awoke hungry then normal ( usually I can wait until I've fed the fish and let the dog in the garden and fed her, then get my breakfast) but this morning it was an immediate must!.

Plus today I feel slightly dizzy at times?.

Hope your  all well

Sam x


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Morning Girls,

Well I have finally decided that i'm going to go back to nuffield for private treatment in february (taking me ages to save up) I don't want to be in debt and just get finance so going to save up enough so i can have two shots . I've heard a few people talking about dogus but im not too keen on going abroad have any of you girls used dogus? The way i thought was you get to relax etc and its a holiday on the same front which would be kinda worth the money? But im stearing towards nuffield as this is where i got my bfp?? What do you girls think? I'm a big fat bloated thing just now still no sign of af and the gri doesn't want to know me as im not going private treatment with them which i think is a disgrace no after care what so ever!! I am defo not pregnant as blood came back fine and hormone levels are normal?? So wonder what else is going on!


----------



## TIGGER31

Desperate - we used the Dogus last year after 3 failed IVF journeys with GRI. The treatment we received at the Dogus was phenomenal - compared to the shocking way the GRI treat patients. Do h know that Dr Lyall is also the consultant at the Nuffield?? 

I know that we got a BFP with the Dogus but I can assure u I would still be singing their praises if it had failed and would return again if it had failed! As u can see from my signature it has not been an easy pregnancy and my son is still in hospital but it will be worth it all when he comes home 😄

If u wang to know anything please ask and I will answer as truthfully as I can xxx


----------



## Candy-floss

Sammi  How are the pessaries going? Is it twice per day or just in the evenings you have to use them? Sorry for the PUPO confusion, thats what happens when you have been using this site lol, I dont actually like to think of it as Prenant Until Proven Otherwise to be honest as it seems a bit negative, I like to think of it more as Pregnant Until Pops Out    

D2BM sounds like you have a plan. Shame that the GRI has made you feel like this just because you are no longer havng treatment there.

Congrats Tigger on little Taylor, hope he gets home soon

Hi Mrsmcc, new wife, wishes, Holly, Angel, prettypink, twolines.

AFM, the weekend couldn't come quick enough after a horrible week at work. Had a really sore head most of yesterday that just wouldn't shift when we were out but had a snooze when we came home for a couple of hours and felt dandy afterwards   Feel great today, maybe it is the sunshine. Day 6 of DR, only another 15 to go!

x


----------



## Sammilb

Hi candy floss........the pessaries are twice a day 12 hours apart. Their straight forward just a bit mucky that's all.

Tomorrow is 9 days until I can test!, I slept again today for a good couple of hours and had some slight sharp pin pricking sensations down there.


Hope your ok 

Sam x


----------



## angel12067

My apologies everyone drunk but it is my birthday lol

Sammilb it sounds positive I wish you all the luck in the world !

What is dogus?

DesperatetobemummyDesperatetobemummy if don't mind me asking how much is it cause surely not a such since you have records of first consultation etcx


----------



## New-wife2009

Hi everyone! 
Sammi, I know I will be going crazy during my wait too. And symptom spotting like mad!
Candy floss, I've been meaning o come on and ask how the DR is going? I'm worried (like always!!) as I already suffer fom headaches/ migraines although I wasn't that bothered during my IUI treatment - just the first cycle. 
Hi to anyone else I've forgotten (sorry, I'm on my phone). 
AFM I think AF is trying to come early - who knew?! I'm not due on until Friday but noticed some spotting earlier. I woke up feeling mildly crampy but had dismissed it as I knew I wasn't due yet. But (sorry for tmi) but there was a bit of brown blood on the tampon I used, but not much since then. Had this a couple of times before but it's just annoying as I need to know when she actually starts to all for prostap appointment! (Although I guess I'm secretly hoping its implantation, but after all this time I should know better!!)
Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine!!


----------



## Candy-floss

Hi newwife,

Day 6 of DR & only had one teary day (due to work) & a few sore heads, nothing major though. Just been trying to drink as much water as possible which had been quite easy considering the weather   Fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long for AF, it's a pain when you really want it to come though I know. 

Sammi hope you keeping busy. I did chuckle at your in laws comment   

X


----------



## New-wife2009

She's heeeeeeere! Oh we'll, only 4 days early, so I guess I'll be calling GRI tomorrow to make my prostap appointment.....


----------



## Candy-floss

Wooohoo newwife!!!


----------



## New-wife2009

Kinda excited, kinda scared and kinda sad too...... Guess I had secretly hoped we'd manage it on our own but thisis a new chapter for us xx


----------



## Sammilb

Did a test this morning four days after transfer and it was a negative


----------



## New-wife2009

Oh Sammi it's waaaaay too early! Take the positive that it means the HCG is no longer in your system, so you know you won't get a false result either way when the time is right. Please don't torture yourself testing so soon. I did it with one of my IUIs and it nearly drove me insane. Hugs hun, I know how difficult patience can be xxx


----------



## Candy-floss

Sorry ladies, posted earlier but it disappeared  

Newwife I Understand what you mean but as you said new chapter  

Sammi I would have thought way too early too. I can't imagine what I will be like in my 2ww but defo wouldn't test after such a short time, it only end up stressing you more  

X


----------



## Prettypink

HI everyone another lovely day!  

Candy-floss.  How are you so far after prostap? Counting down till the 22nd!? Hopefully won't be to long x

Sammi.  Try not stress to much still very early!   for your bfp x

New-wife.  Great af has showed up    always find when waiting it plays mind games with you, now you can get started on this crazy emotional rollercoaster x

Angel.  Happy belated birthday! Hope you had a nice day   x

Arm.  I've been ok so far after prostap, maybe a bit crabbit lol.  Had unusual night Sat, ended up really crampy, so uncomfortable I left a night out early, not sure what that was all about?!  Still very bloated!


----------



## Candy-floss

Prettypink yes I'm counting down til the 22nd lol. Been a bit headachy & really missing DP, finding it hard with him working away so much. AF due tmrw so will see what happens   Must have been a Saturday thing, we were out during day & I couldn't wait to get home, fell asleep on the couch for 2 & a half hrs!

X


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi girls,


How are we handling this heat? So far I've only took a maddy once or twice lol. Heat + pms doesn't sit well. Phoned gri this morning and its been 13 weeks now and still no af, apparently they can't do anything I need to contact my own gp! I fed up phoning them as they just send me back to gri lol nitemare


----------



## tracyl247

New home this way.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=309132.0

Happy Chatting..


----------

